# Diplomatic Immunity: Three on the Boat



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

*Now that Catullus has given Tiberius the money to purchase Kallithyia and picked up Ham, they've chartered a ship for everyone heading off from Gyaros to an outpost planet with an interstellar hub in a nearby Crystal Sphere where hopefully everyone will be able to find transport to the place they need to go.  Of course, Kallithyia was sent to the ship in a cage that is still belowdecks for the moment...*

*Our story begins on the deck of the ship, drifting through Wildspace, as Catullus looks out towards the stars and smiles.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius armed as he would be when on campaign walks up beside Catullus, gazing out in the same direction he sees nothing special and asks:*

In High Praetorian
[SBLOCK]“What’s got you smiling Catullus?”[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Anyone but Kalli]
[SBLOCK=I really mean it]
[SBLOCK=No really]
[SBLOCK=Believe it]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
[SBLOCK=Really]
I have nothing to hide!
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=High Praetorian]
"It's beautiful, isn't it?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose so, but there are far more wondrous sights throughout the spheres than just starfields and planets my friend.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=High Praetorian, All But Kalli]
"I guess you're right, but there's nothing so refreshing as the swirling void between the stars, twinkling in the background as we sweep past."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, well it’s definitely different if nothing else...so Catullus what can you tell me about Lyssa?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"Well, her real name is Kallithyia...Lyssa is a name that I guess she has given to her wilder aspect that was unleashed in the pits...She's not a bad person, Tiberius.  She's just lost and alone and frightened, unable to trust anyone after her trust has been betrayed so very many times..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Hopefully we can do something to remedy that, as I’d really hate to leave her caged for the entire voyage. Shall we go and see how she reacts to my presence?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"You could do that, if you like, or I could go.  I have to warn you that if you send me, I'm going to let her out, but if she gets out of hand, which I don't think she will, I can take her."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Well I’d like to know before we let her out how she’s going to react around strangers...for her sake as well as that of the crew. Since I’m likely the worst possible person for her to see after fighting in the arena, I think it will be a good test of her control. After all I wouldn’t release anyone who had been baited and punished like she likely has to roam free amongst the general populace without assessment. If she can be at least civil in my presence then I’ll feel confident that she can safely move about the ship without causing harm to herself or others. So shall we go then?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"I think that sounds quite reasonable, actually.  Can you let me talk to her first, though?  I promise I won't let her out.  Then I'll call you to come in."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Of course, I wouldn’t want to scare her by just appearing out of nowhere...it may well bring back unpleasant memories. I know Praetorians aren’t saints as I’ve seen what some soldiers get up to on and off the battlefield, though I try to stamp that kind of conduct out when I'm in the position to do so, so I can only imagine what has happened to an attractive nymph.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"Yes, you're absolutely right, and worse still must have been the time she spent captured by the Narlse...The poor girl, I feel so sorry for her.  And what's worse is that she isn't of those normal Nymphs you hear about, she's a proud warrior whose culture resists domination by men, so I can't imagine how much worse it is for her..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Well at least there is some consolation for her in that she was still allowed to fight and not turned into a pleasure slave, though I doubt they could have controlled her at all if they had done so. It must have been horrendous for her when she was forced to kill her sister nymphs or die...I could not watch that fight...I found the concept far too disturbing. It’s different forcing a group of criminals to fight each other, but friends should never have to fight like that...they should never have been there in the first place, I’m just sorry I couldn’t get them all out, but the resources at my command are so limited.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"Yes, the way she described those Narlsemen...they must have tried to use her as a pleasure slave, taking what they wanted by force...You're right that it has been very hard on her, especially when they made her kill her sisters--she was devastated.  I'm sorry I didn't find out about this sooner, and I consider every penny of the money I gave to you to help purchase her to be money well spent--I know it was going towards the right thing."

(OOC: I'm going to sleep imminently, so I'm going to post something for BS to reply if he wakes up before I awaken that skips in time a tiny bit, but let's keep going with this too, okay? )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Kalli:
[SBLOCK]
*Kalli has been carted out of her prison in a cage, reminding her of Catullus's promise days earlier that he would find some way to get her out of there.  She sits in the cage now in the cargo hold belowdecks, feeling the ship moving around her for some time.  At least now she doesn't have any chains around her, though.*

*Eventually, a door opens and Catullus appears before her again, speaking to her in Vaelysh:*

"Kallithyia, I got you out of there, as I promised.  Can we talk again?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“It seems then that fate has brought us together if not at exactly the right moment, then at least at a point where we could both do some good and correct an injustice that should never have been allowed in the first place...it saddens me greatly that I just couldn’t do more. Perhaps one day I may have the power to stop anyone but criminals, prisoners of war, and those who choose to fight from being allowed in the arena, but until that day I’ll just have to do what I can.”

OOC: Sure, not a problem...feel free to have Tiberius just stand there unflinchingly and silent if I’m not around and you want to bring him in.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"I know what you mean...If it makes you feel any better, I did some research into this, and that _is_ how the system is supposed to work.  Unfortunately, there is always corruption, and somewhere along the way, those girls got listed as prisoners of war, every last one of them--my guess is that it was whoever bought them that did it...Not that there aren't hidden, underground fights where they don't even care one way or the other...In a way, they did us a favour by list them as POWs and then publicising them in the public arena...That way, at least we could find them.  It was quite noble of you indeed to come along to help her along her way, Tiberius, and I thank you deeply for all your aid in setting this injustice right as best we can."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Oh I know how it’s supposed to work, but the corruption usually isn’t so flagrant...they at least try to make it someone we are actually fighting, though you still hear hints that this fighter or that fighter is there against their will...the corruption has to stop! And I thank you greatly Catullus for assisting me with a _loan_ of funds, otherwise I’d have been forced to watch impotently as Kalli died as well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, it appears as if you did,” kalli says as she stops her pacing, Catullus had caught her pacing like a caged animal when he walked through the doors to the cargo hold, “but I don’t know where I am and I feel movement…”

She seems to gather herself up some, her fretting disappearing as she does so, and she looks upon Catullus as if she is trying to project her control of the situation, “Where am I?  Where are we going?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"You're right...the corruption has really gone too far.  If you could do something, it would be wonderful, and much appreciated.  As for the money, there's no need to pay me back, especially since we're setting her free--consider it a gift."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"We are aboard a Spelljamming ship, heading through the stars to a nearby hub where you can catch a ship to anywhere you want to go, even back home if you wish, Kallithyia.  I'm glad to see that they removed your chains as I demanded...As for this cage, I'm going to have you out very soon.  There's a High Praetor who helped free you; I could not do it alone as I am not of the noble class.  He's going to come down, and as long as you don't lash out or seem dangerous to him, he's going to let you out of there to do what you wish on board, so please be calm, okay?  I've brought you a whole bunch of fresh coconuts, by the way.  It looks like you can rub them on now yourself, or I could help you with that, or we have some female crew aboard the ship for you because you mentioned you are more comfortable with them.  Let me know if you want to do that now or after you're out of the cage."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA  [sblock]“Oh, okay,”  Kallithyia says softly as she tries to take in all in but the idea of meeting this High Praetor was obviously unsettling to her, “I’m free and not his slave, right?  Does he have someone he cares about so he won’t try to touch me?  I’ll kill him, I swear I will or die trying if he tries anything!”

* Her threat seems strange consider her timidness at the moment. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, we had to tell all the people that you were his so they would let you go because that is the way it works, but he is freeing you now, okay?  As for someone he cares about, he has a wife, so you don't need to worry--I'm sure he won't touch you inappropriately."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA [sblock]“At all!  He won’t touch me at all!”  Kallithyia screamed with so much rage that surprised even herself.  

Frowning apologetically Kallithyia tried a more diplomatic approach, “Please, Catullus, I do not wish to be touch at all…  I’m not ready for it.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Now, Kallithyia...I'll tell him not to touch you at all, and I understand your wishes, that you are not ready...But.  You have to promise me that if he does, you will try your best not to have an outburst like that, even if it makes you really mad.  He's not sure that you have gotten the battle rage of the arena out of your system yet, and I need to prove that to him so that he will let you out for sure.  When he's gone, if he or I made you in angry in any way, you can beat on me until you feel better if you need to, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sure, fine,”  Kallithyia agreed curtly and it was doubtful she meant her words. * 









*OOC:*


Yeah and the colors weren’t much better. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia]
"Please Kallithyia, give me your word?  This is really serious--it is unlikely that he will touch you at all, but if you react violently, he may decide that it is too dangerous not to leave you in there for a little while, and I want to see you free as soon as possible...I'll tell him not to touch you, and if looks like he is about to do it, you tell him calmly 'Please don't touch me right now' , okay?  Please?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * Kallithyia attractive features wrinkled up at Catullus’ continued persuasion but she grudgingly nodded her head but she didn’t back down completely. *

“I promise to give him the warning,” she looked upon Catullus inquisitively, almost as if she wondered whose side he was truly on, “Fair enough?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia]
"Hopefully, that will be just fine, Kallithyia, and I thank you for trying as best you can, no matter what happens.  I doubt it will even come up because he is a kind man who wants to see the best for you--he and I were talking about how we should reform the corruption on Gyaros so something like this never happens again, *ever*...Anyway, would you like any coconuts now, or want to save them for after?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA [sblock]“Later,”  Kallithyia said brusquely but after pausing spoke again in an effort to explain herself, “I do not wish to be distracted by them but thank you for bringing me more…  I know they could not be easy to find.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia]
"Alright, I'll save them for later then...You're right about them being hard to find.  If they didn't have to be fresh, that would be one thing, but since they don't grow on Gyaros, I had to have them Planeshifted in from Arborea, but at least we know they're some of the best coconuts ever if they come from that beautiful and wondrous place."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,”Kallithyia said with a appreciative smile, she didn’t understand half of what he had said but it sounded complex and time consuming, before her curiosity got the better of her, “Catullus?  Tell me more of Arborea…  It sounds really nice.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)
[SBLOCK]“Then I will thank you for the gift. Now I think you should go and talk with Kalli and I’ll wait outside until you call me.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia]
"Arborea?  I have not been there for very long, but I think you would love it there.  It is a beautiful land full of various different climates and environments, but all of them are gorgeous and awe-inspiring, from the deep jungles that sometimes retreat within an instant to open glades of wildflowers or orchards of fruit trees untended by any hand.  The very air of Arborea is charged with anticipation and excitement, and sudden squalls brew out of nowhere and pass within minutes.  All around there always seems to be music, whether it is the gentle sounds of the forest creatures or even the elves or the fey, including dryads, satyrs, nymphs and more playing eldritch tunes.  Even the uplands, covered in snow, shine in splendour under a beautiful, crystal-blue sky.  Arborea is almost overwhelming in its beauty, and the land embodies both wilderness and loveliness at once..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"I will do so at once, Tiberius.  I'll be back in a moment."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It does sound very lovely, Catullus,”  Kallithyia confessed with a dreamy look, “is there any reason I could not go there with this new found freedom of mine?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I guess you could go there--I could help you get there if you wish it, but it isn't somewhere you can go on a ship...I don't know if you know about the planes, and I apologise if you know this already and I am insulting you in any way, but I'll try to explain better...Arborea is like an idyllic heavenly wonderful place because it is another plane of existance that can be reached by travelling from our own through the Astral Plane, where thought and consciousness become real and anywhere in the Multiverse is open to you.  Magic that moves between the planes is powerful and expensive, but I will do my best to find someone who can help you get there if you'd like to visit."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,” Kallithyia hadn’t known any of that, it sounded complicated and she could help but wonder just how complicated she made Catullus’ life.  She signed, “it’s okay, Catullus, I think I’ll pass...” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Are you sure?  It sounded like you were excited about it, and it wouldn't be too much trouble to get you there--it would be well worth it if it makes you happy."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, Catullus,”  Kallithyia gave a sad smile as she explained, “I’m looking for a new home not a place to visit…  I won’t be welcomed if I returned home.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus nods sadly at her words, realising the implications.*

"Now I understand, Kallithyia...You are probably right to look elsewhere, as Arborea is a great place to visit but a very odd place to live...I am sorry to have brought up bad memories.  To make up for it, I'll help you do a survey of planets and spheres until you find one that is perfect for you.  How does that sound?  But before that, let's get you out of that cage.  I'll go get Tiberius, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * Kallithyia stiffened at the mention of Tiberius but reluctantly nodded her agreement. *

“Remind him,”  Kallithyia said firmly, her manner changing from friendly to brisk almost instantly, “I do not want to be touched.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I will tell him.  I promise you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
*Catullus returns after a few minutes.*

"I checked on her.  She seems to be fine, although she is still really nervous around men after the last hundred or so to touch her were either raping her or manhandling her, so she asked me to tell you please not to touch her.  Other than that, you should be okay to go see her right now to let her out."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK= Anyone but Kalli (In High Praetorian)]“Well that wasn’t going to happen anyway, so let’s go then...the sooner we get through this the sooner she can be released from her confinement. We must remember to inform the crew too of this special condition, otherwise it could cause all kinds of trouble.”

*Tiberius takes Arminus from the rim of his shield and places him squarely on the armoured shoulder of his shield arm, before they head in to see Kalli.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=AbK, HP]
"Ah, yes.  Good idea!" Catullus agrees, following after Tiberius belowdecks, "Oh, and I'm afraid she doesn't speak High Praetorian, or even Vulgar...I can cast Comprehend Languages on you and then translate your words to her, if you like."

(OOC: Feel free to post an entry post for Kalli of Tiberius describing his description or something)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=AbK (HP)]“Well fortunately I have that spell prepared myself, but your help with interpreting my words would be greatly appreciated.”

*Tiberius casts _comprehend languages_ just before he opens the door to enter the room where Kalli is being kept.*[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Tiberius is a muscular and handsome Praetor of above average height, with close cropped bronze hair. His bright silver eyes are always in motion, observing everything around him as if noting it for later assessment. He wears serviceable dark clothing under his sigil covered platinum-blue breastplate, over which he wears a red cloak with a bronze eagle clasp. Strapped to his back is a platinum-blue shield which is also covered in sigils, under which he carries a finely crafted spear and bow. While on his belt he carries more utilitarian weapons in the form of a shortsword and dagger. Sitting on his shoulder is a tiny metallic hawk.*

*Tiberius enters with Catullus behind him striding swiftly to within a few paces of the cage before he stops, looking at Kalli he begins by assessing her condition and demeanor with a precise but caring gaze.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA and Unleashed: (Who are we sblocking for?) [sblock]* Kallithyia stood tall, though considering her milky white frame was over six feet in height it was probably all but impossible for her not to.  Her face, angler and beautiful in its perfection, easily wore her pride as her emerald eyes looked upon her liberators with a fierceness intelligence that showed why she had lived when all of her sisters had died. *

* Strong toned muscles showed that her determination for survival was not limited to her soul while, even with all the muscles, Kallithyia had all the feminine softness one would expect in a favored lover.  Her form was perfection, or only a hair or two beneath it, even though scar after scar, though most of the scars seemed to be in the process of fading away, marked her as a warrior and the fact that her lunged took in air made her a successful one. * 

* Her leaf green hair was up, unkempt, but even so it was obvious that she had a great deal of it.  She was dressed in the simple leather of a slave, her sex covered in two separate pieces of leather but little else way.  Her top tied behind her neck and her lower back and did little to cover her front and even less to cover her back. *

(Conasan) [sblock]“It is you who paid for my release?”  [/sblock]

It wasn’t a question only a statement as she meet his silver eyes, her own emerald eyes lacked his compassion as she did so. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Focusing his gaze solely on her eyes, as if the rest of her is now unimportant--which to him it is--Tiberius replies to Kallithyia’s statement.*

In High Praetorian (but translated by Catullus)
“No I did not pay for your release, the money came from Catullus, I only facilitated your purchase and release. Though I would have paid for your release had I the resources, and your sisters too Kallithyia...because you were bought and placed in the arena against our law by corrupt officials!”

*Tiberous sounds quite angry at the end of his statement, even though you can’t understand him.*

OOC: We’re SBLOCKing for Kohbiel with this bit.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* An issue common with male societies Kallithyia mused to herself but simply nodded before turning back towards Catullus, her mind was already calculating the possible dangers before her. *

(Conasan) [sblock]“That comprehend spell again?  Yours or his?” [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=T&K]
“That comprehend spell again? Yours or his?” Kalli asks Catullus.

"Actually, I offered to cast it for him, but he cast it himself," Catullus replies in Vaelysh.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Kalli
[SBLOCK]In High Praetorian
[SBLOCK]“If you could only cast the _comprehend languages_ spell on Kallithyia it would be most helpful Catullus...but sadly it is a personal spell unless you have some way to cast it on others that I am unaware of. Catullus if you would please open the cage so that we can talk as civilised individuals rather than as captors to captive.”[/SBLOCK]*Tiberius waits not moving from his previous position while Catullus opens the cage allowing Kalli to leave it’s confines if she chooses before continuing.*

In High Praetorian (but translated by Catullus)
“Well Kallithyia what do you hope to accomplish now that you are free of the arena and those who would mistreat you? Do you even have any specific thoughts at the moment on that?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia replied with an understanding nod towards Catullus, both could casts spells, that was needed tactical knowledge if things went bad and Kallithyia considered how to act upon it as the cage was opened… *

* Kallithyia stepped closer to the now opened door of the cage, she could dart through if need be and it created a natural bottleneck that would be easier to defend, only one attacker could reach her from where she was now. *

The very tall Palmaid only shrugged at Tiberius’ question.  If she could remember the faces she would hunt them down and kill them all one by one or die trying, it was the only way she could eve truly regain her honor in the eyes of her people, but there had been to many and the faces all blurred together.  Finally she replied properly. *

“I have no plans,” Kallithyia eyes watched the key in Catullus’ hand with much interest, “Is it the only key to this cage?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=K&T]
"I think there's one copy just in case one of them gets lost," Catullus ponders in Vaelysh, "Why do you ask Kallithyia?  Oh, and wouldn't you like to come out now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA and Tiberius: [sblock]“If I have all the copies of the key I will sleep in here,” Kallithyia says, it wasn’t much of a suggestion, in Vaelysh, “I cannot be caught unaware and forcefully touched, while in the cage.  Also, the males members of this vessel’s crew will not be maimed or killed for foolishly trying to do so...” 

She handed out a strong and scared hand for the key as she changed subjects, “you mentioned females crew members, Catullus, are any of them warriors?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=K&T]
"Kallithyia, please don't sleep in the cage--we have a nice soft bed for you in your own little cabin, and there's a lock on the door there, so no one can bother you there either..."

"As for being warriors, man or woman, all Praetorians except the Archons, slaves, and the lowest stratum of society are required to spend time training at the military academy, so in some sense, all of them are warriors."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,” Kalli nodded reluctantly, dropping her outstretched hand to her side, at the news of the cabin, “then I would like to see this cabin and lock before I make up my mind on my sleeping conditions and I would like to meet these female warriors.  I don’t need protection,” her held the gaze of both males as she said this, there was no weakness nor was this a show of weakness, “but a show of force is sometimes all it takes to keep the hounds at bay.  I’ll choose one to accompany me at all times on the ship till I feel more comfortable, fair enough?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Kalli & Catullus
[SBLOCK]In High Praetorian
[SBLOCK]“I’m still not completely sure about this Catullus, but you can release Kallithyia to move about the ship if you wish. I assume you have some clothes for her, so please make sure you outfit her before she leaves the room as even an appreciative look at her body may cause her to do something rash based on her experiences.”[/SBLOCK]In High Praetorian (but translated by Catullus)
“I’ll go and speak to the captain and crew about your request and requirements Kallithyia, though I doubt you’ll need the precautions of a guard as the crew will be ordered to leave you alone unless you wish something of them, but I will ask. Even then you’ll likely have to communicate through Catullus so I imagine you’ll be spending quite a bit of time in his company.”

*With that Tiberius turns his back to Kalli and nods to Catullus as he exits the room closing the door softly behind him.*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*He then heads off to see the captain and impart their requirements, asking first for a few of the female crew to be sent down to the storage area...especially those who may have the language skills to communicate with Kalli.*[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA & Tiberius: [sblock]* Kallithyia only nodded at Tiberius’ translated words and watched him make his way across the cargo hold, Kallithyia made no effort to address him again. *

RA: [sblock] * As the door closed her relief was visually evident as her body posture became less pronounced and she quickly crossed the few steps that remained to the Cage’s threshold were she paused only long enough to make sure that Catullus truly wanted her to exit the cage.  *

“I tried to be polite,”  Kallithyia admitted to Catullus with a weak smile, “but I doubt I behaved as you would have liked me too, Catullus.”  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Catullus nods.*

"That's a good idea, and I do have a dress for her.  Hopefully, she'll be eager to get out of the outfit in which she was enslaved."

*As Tiberius speaks to the captain, he nods and salutes and then goes out to find some female crew members.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, you could have been a little less threatening, its true, but you were very polite, and you did a very good job, Kallithyia.  I'm proud of you.  Please, come out of the cage, Kallithyia.  You're free now.  I'd like to give you the coconuts if you'd like them."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*After conferring with the captain Tiberius returns to the main deck, dropping by his cabin on the way to gather his notebook and writing implements, standing near the port railing he takes Arminus and places him on the railing before opening his notebook and beginning some sketches on what he may do the next time he upgrades the construct.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m sorry but I couldn’t afford to show fear in front of him,” Kallithyia said honestly.  

* Smiling once she took a few quick steps out of the cage and looked around again at her surroundings.  Though the surrounding didn’t look any different Kallithyia very different.  She continued to smile at Catullus as she brushed a stray locket of hair out of her eyes. *

“I don’t truly understand why,”  Kallithyia said shyly, “but I am glad you’re proud of me, Catullus.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “I’m sorry but I couldn’t afford to show fear in front of him,”



"I understand, Kallithyia.  You did what you had to do, and you still did very well."

*Catullus smiles at Kallithyia.*



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “I don’t truly understand why, but I am glad you’re proud of me, Catullus.”



"I am glad, Kallithyia...Maybe some day, when you are ready, we can be friends..."

"Oh, I almost forgot--I have a few dresses for you that cover a lot more skin than what they made you wear, which will I hope will help you feel more comfortable here...Oh, and of course, the coconuts."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Maybe,” Kallithyia grinned back, the idea wasn’t that outlandish as he did after rescue her from slavery, and even managed to wink at him at the mention of the coconuts, “of course with bribery like that it would be hard to resist friendship if not outright impossible.”

“As for this dress thing or the gift of coconuts I will let you chose for me,” Kallithyia said with a grin, “I have to learn to trust again.  It might as well be you Catullus and I imagine this would still be considered very small steps but I need to start somewhere, correct?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “Maybe, of course with bribery like that it would be hard to resist friendship if not outright impossible.”



"I'd like that, Kallithyia...Well, then, in that case, you can call me Tully if you want, it's what my friends back on Gyaros call me."



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “As for this dress thing or the gift of coconuts I will let you chose for me, I have to learn to trust again. It might as well be you Catullus and I imagine this would still be considered very small steps but I need to start somewhere, correct?”




"They may be small steps for some, but I know that for you they are hard ones, and so it makes them a great accomplishment indeed.  Let's see..."

*He pulls out an emerald-green dress that matches Kallithyia's eyes and has swirling leaf patterns across it in matching forest-green, reminiscent of palm fronds.  It does a good job of covering all the bits of tantalising flesh modestly, while still looking beautiful and remaining form-flattering--the dress of a true elegant lady, not a sex object.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’ve not worn that much material in my life!” Kallithyia said in astonishment.  Her emerald eyes darting from the dress to Catullus and back again in an effort to judge his reaction, maybe he was teasing her but she suspected that he wasn’t, “but that’s okay, the ship isn’t nearly as hot and humid as the Conacian Jungle was.”

* Kallithyia undid the flimsy halter-top of a slave and slipped out of the bottoms without giving modesty a second thought.  As much violence that had been forced upon her Kallithyia was still a nymph and viewed nudity as simple, natural, act and not a horrific taboo to be avoided at all cost. *

“Why Tully?” Kallithyia asked Catullus curiously as she looked at him over her shoulder.

* While her body as a whole was still horrible scared Kallithyia’s back was scared even more so as she hadn’t been able to reach her back with her hands bound together, if one had ever wanted to see the effect that coconut milk had upon a Palmaid’s body this was it. *

* As she waited for him to answer Kallithyia turned to face him and reached out to take the dress from his hand… *









*OOC:*


 I still don't see Kallithyia viewing nudity as wrong but let me know if that's not the Conacian view on nudity. 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Kalli:
[SBLOCK]


> “I’ve not worn that much material in my life!  But that’s okay, the ship isn’t nearly as hot and humid as the Conacian Jungle was.”



"Oh, well I have some dresses that are much more minimal, but I figured you might be more comfortable this way, since you are very beautiful and this way, we can be even more sure that men will not be tempted by exposed skin."

*Catullus winces at all the scars on Kallithyia's body and tears come to his eyes.*

"Oh Kallithyia, that must hurt so!"



> “Why Tully?”



"Oh, it's short for Catullus."

(OOC: You're right about the nudity )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh well, that is very thoughtful of you ‘Tully’ but, like your sister,” Kallithyia started to explain even though she stood before him fully nude, “I don’t see nudity as being taboo.  Do you think that’s weird considering what has happened to me?”  

She paused and looked over her shoulder at the scars on her back before smiling reassuringly and answering Catullus question dryly, “They only hurt when they are created but as you can see I wasn’t much of a model slave.  In fact they compared my stubbornness to some animal…  I forget the name.”

She shrugged and smiled curiously, “Tully?  Do you think I’m stubborn?”  









*OOC:*


 I know you’re worried about causing issues between them but could I see some short of reaction from Catullus regarding Kallithyia’s nudity?  There will be no issues if he doesn’t touch her. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “Oh well, that is very thoughtful of you ‘Tully’ but, like your sister, I don’t see nudity as being taboo. Do you think that’s weird considering what has happened to me?”



"Well, maybe, but at the same time I think it is a testament to your noble integrity that you have held your beliefs despite all that," Catullus says, a bit dazzled by Kallithyia's exposed splendour, "Though I must admit that your beauty is flattering and tempting when you're like this."



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “They only hurt when they are created but as you can see I wasn’t much of a model slave. In fact they compared my stubbornness to some animal… I forget the name.”



"It makes me sad to see them, though, because it makes me imagine the pain you must have felt when they happened...How could you bear, that, Kallithyia?  You are so strong...Much stronger than I would be."



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “Tully? Do you think I’m stubborn?”



"Well, you are pretty stubborn, but not to the point of foolishness--you've always been able to choose the right choice so far...And really, it is partially that stubbornness that must have helped you persevere all this time...Maybe, in time, now that you are free, you will grow less stubborn if you try."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia, leaf dress in hand, stops and steers, eyebrow arched curiously, at Catullus after his truthful confession regarding her naked for.  Her reaction surprised her, if any other man had made such a confession she would been worried at the least, though more than likely she would have drawn up defensively and been ready to strike, but her she only stopped and considered his words. *

“Well, it is a good thing we trust each other the way that we do, Tully,”  Kallithyia said softly as she continued to consider his words but soon she spoke again, “Tully?  Does my body tempt you simply because its in a nude taboo state for you or do you truly consider it beautiful even with all flaws caused by many scars?”

* She watched him, she was very curious of his reaction as by the discovery that she liked it when he said she was beautiful.  After all the men, after all the suffering they had cause her kalli did think she would ever want to be on the same planet as one, yet, her she was in the same room with one and more peculiar she liked it when he complimented her. *









*OOC:*


 RA, let me know if this deviates to far down an unwanted path but so far I think we can both be happy with this exchange. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, it is good that we can trust each other, as trust helps build a lasting friendship.  I have to admit that when my Sister first started getting naked so blithely it was a bit disconcerting, but I have gotten used to it, so the temptation comes from the fact that you are truly beauty, despite all of the scars.  I can only imagine how splendid you will look when the coconut milk has healed and purified you."

(OOC: No, it's totally cool with me   I think it will make the game more interesting for sure )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia nodded in agreement, for the most part she agreed with Catullus words but her mood turned, and tears formed, as she realized for the first time that at some point in her captivity she had stopped considering herself beautiful. *

“I’m not sure I can imagine myself without the scars, Tully,” kalli stammered as she fault valiantly against the tears that were forming uncontrolled, “let alone as being beautiful…”

* Her tears where not flowing out of pettiness, kalli more than anyone on the ship knew how the coconut milk would rejuvenate her scarred body, but out of the realization that she was truly free, that she could be healed and it wouldn’t be a pointless act, that she could finally grieve for the pain and suffering she had experienced during her horrible ordeals… *









*OOC:*


 Good, and I agree, and the above was totally unplanned till Catullus spoke in the last post. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Believe it Kallithyia.  You are truly beautiful," as he sees Kallithyia crying, Catullus seems a bit uneasy, and he confesses why immediately, "I'm sorry--normally if I saw a lady crying, I would offer her a shoulder to cry on, since it usually helps them overcome the tears to have gentle arms around them, but I know you don't like that, so I feel a bit bad that there's nothing I can do to help you with your tears...I hope that they are cathartic though, that they can help you rediscover yourself."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kalli dumbly nods her head at his words.  She didn’t know what to do but her grief quickly and instinctively drove her to Catullus’ side were she lowered her head into his chest and whimpered, cried, and spoke mostly incomprehensible about the tortures she had endeared. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus gently puts his arms around her and listens carefully and compassionately to Kalli's words without judging her, whispering kind and comforting words in her ear.  If she doesn't recoil from his touch, he strokes her back gently, in a slow calming rhythm, doing his best to comfort her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kalli made no effort to pull away from Catullus soothing embrace and he soon found that while her skin would soon be smooth right now it was rough and cracked like sun-parched dirt but finally, after some time and lots of tears, kalli shuddered less and less as the grief left her… *

“I’m sorry, Catullus,” she said sheepishly as she looked at the floor to ashamed to look at him as she left his embrace, “that was inappropriate of me…  Please forgive me.”  

* Kalli understood her need to grieve but silently cursed herself for being so foolish in doing so.  Though what truly bothered her most was that she had allowed Catullus to touch her, why had she allowed it?  Had she seek it out on purpose?  And if so why?  There was just an unending number of questions and not one made Kalli feel comfortable. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It is okay, Kallithyia.  Truly.  It made me feel better that there was something I could do to help, and I'm glad that you feel better now.  Would you like the coconuts now before you put on your new dress?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Actually Kallithyia did want the coconuts, after her grief had left her she had realized just how tried of being scarred she was, but she resisted the urge as the image of Catullus rubbing the sticky milk upon her naked form filled her mind…  *

* It seemed surreal, but not, and truth be told she wasn’t sure what to think of the image as spreading the coconut milk upon another was a highly charged emotional and physical experience for Palmaids.  It was their ultimate, and favored form of foreplay, and it lead to only one thing…  Which bothered and confused Kallithyia immensely. *

“No, no,” Kallithyia shook her head, but she wasn’t just emphasize her words she was trying to clear the thought from her head, and replied slowly, “no, coconuts, Catullus, and if this is the dress you would prefer I wear than I will wear it.”

* She frowned to herself, even her own words failed her, as she bent down and picked up the leaf dress that she had somehow managed to drop in her grief. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No coconuts, yet?  Okay, I'll save them for when you are ready, then.  As for the dress, I only picked that one because I thought you might like to be a bit covered on your first day while you are adjusting.  There's a bunch of others that you can choose from though, whichever you like best, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia frowned slightly to herself but also found herself relieved, she wouldn’t gladly wear the dress he liked best only the first one she had tried on. *

“No, Catullus,” Kallithyia said quickly as she started to don the dress in question, “I imagine this one is fine.”

* Once the leaf dress was on her tall strong frame Kallithyia turned to Catullus and slightly wondered rather he liked it or not... * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You look lovely Kallithyia--the dress really brings out the bright colour of your eyes.  If you don't want the coconuts yet, would you like to come walk the deck and feel the open expanse of Wildspace around you?  Maybe it will help."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, Catullus,” Kallithyia said shyly at the compliment as she waited for him to guide her, “and that does sound nice.  Maybe we can inspect my room also on our tour?”  Kallithyia asked curiously.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure.  Please follow me." 

*Catullus leads Kalli up the stairs and out onto the deck under the beautiful shining lights of the stars.*
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
*Catullus and Kalli walk across the deck, noticing Tiberius sketching in his book by the port railing.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA and Tiberius  [sblock] * The Palmaid whispers something to Catullus as she points towards Tiberius. * 

RA: [sblock]“Catullus?  Is your friend an artist,” Kallithyia asked as she pointed towards Tiberius, “or something?” [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=K&T]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"I'm not sure.  Maybe he's drawing a plan for a magic item or spell formula?"
[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus replies to Kallithyia with a shrug.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Kalli & Catullus
[SBLOCK]*Moving to different position as he continues his sketching, Tiberius reveals the tiny metal hawk which was previously on his shoulder is now sitting on the rail...his gaze shifting between the hawk and his notebook as he draws and writes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA & Tiberius: [sblock] RA: (Whispered Vaelysh ) [sblock]“You two are not close friends then?” [/sblock] * The Palmaid seems curious about something and whispers another questions. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"I only met him recently, though we became fast comrades due to our agreement about the injustice of your situation.  He's a nice guy, and very honourable, so you can trust him."
[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus replies to Kallithyia as he looks at Tiberius.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA & Tiberius [sblock] RA: [sblock]“I’ll give it some thought, Catullus,”  Kallithyia said reluctantly and out of her growing respect for Catullus she meant it too but her curiosity still wasn’t satisfied, “does that mean you meet him purposely to free me?” [/sblock]

* The Palmaid both frowned and looked thoughtful as the continued to talk. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"Yes, that's right.  We were a perfect combination--he had the status needed to purchase you away from that awful coliseum but not the money, and I had the money but not the status, so together we were able to help you."
[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus replies, smiling towards Tiberius.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA & Tiberius: [sblock]RA: [sblock]“I would agree,” Kallithyia said glad to see Catullus’ smile, “Catullus?  Did freeing me involve any risks or is it an act of kindness that anyone with status and money could do?” [/sblock]

* Kallithyia smiled quickly after Catullus’ own smile but she pays no heed to Tiberius. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"Well there's always a little bit of risk involved, especially for someone like me--when someone of the middle class with money deals with the corrupt bureaucracy, they can sometimes confiscate property, and then there's the possibility that they would refuse to sell you...The riskiest thing is when I went to visit you when you were imprisoned, but I didn't want to just whisk you out here without talking to you first.  Other than that, though, anyone with status and money could have done it, and indeed if I was one person with both status and money, it would have been much less risky."
[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus replies honestly to Kallithyia.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA & Tiberius: RA: [sblock][sblock]“I…  I had no idea, Catullus,”  Kallithyia said just as honest as her emerald eyes connected with his, “I really do appreciate all of the risks you have taken upon my behalf.  Truth be told, I am shocked and stunned to be free and add to that the risks you took,” she hesitated and shook her head, “I cannot imagine why you would risk so much for a simple slave…”  [/sblock]
* In the distance the conversation continues… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"Because you're not just a simple slave--you're a free person just like me, a wonderful person who doesn't deserve the awful things that have happened to her.  It was the right thing to do, and I would gladly do it again--your imprisonment was an injustice that I could not allow to stand,"[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus looks Kalli in the eyes and smiles comfortingly as he speaks.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA & Tiberius: [sblock] RA: [sblock]“There are other slaves, gladiators in particular, that don’t deserve their fate,”  Kallithyia said softly, she knew the question was not an easy one and the last thing she wanted was to upset Catullus, “so why only me, Cully?  Why leave the others behind?”    [/sblock] * Kallithyia appears to be comforted but quickly asked another question. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"Because I am only one man, and you are the one I knew about...and your plight moved me to tears.  Even among the other gladiators who do not deserve their fate, few have been mistreated as much as you, Kallithyia, physically and psychologically,"
[/SBLOCK]
*A tear comes to Catullus's eye as he answers Kalli's question.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA & Tiberius:[sblock] RA:[sblock]“I’m sorry, Cully, I didn’t meant to upset you,”  even though most of her told her to move to him to hold him as he had held her she couldn’t, Tiberius was watching after all.  As she made an offer to change the subjects she could help but wonder if her gender and her beauty had played a factor in her freedom and she wasn’t sure what to make of that idea, “please forgive my silly questions and point to light where we are going to.”[/SBLOCK]

* Palmaid seemed interested in the stars as she pointed at the stars. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"Hmm, well we're getting out of this Crystal Sphere, actually, so we're not going to any of these lights in particular.  We'll spend some time on the rainbow ocean of the phlogiston, and then we'll go into the sphere containing our destination,"[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus points outwards towards the very edge of sight.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA and Tiberius: [sblock]RA: [sblock]Kallithyia hid her lack of understanding behind a quick reply, “Oh, neat, Catullus.  How long do you suspect we have left to travel?”[/sblock]* Kalli smiled at the distant light that Catullus had pointed, and presumably, speaking about. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"Well, it should be about two weeks,"
[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus does some quick math in his head and replies.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Two weeks!” Kallithyia emerald eyes light up in utter surprise, “I had no idea…  Well, I imagine I should check out this cabin’s lock soon then...”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli&Tiberius]
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"I guess so.  Here follow me--"[/SBLOCK]
*Catullus leads Kalli to another stairs that leads to the cabins.*
[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*He leads Kalli into a cabin which has a soft bed, a desk, a little chest to hold possessions and a door with a lock and bolt.*

"Here you are, Kallithyia.  Is this room acceptable?"
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[sblock]“It’s the biggest room that I’ve ever been able to call my own, Catullus,” kalli said diplomatically as she lowered herself to look at the lock.









*OOC:*


 I assume that you can lock it from the inside but does it have a keyhole on the hallway side of the door? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, that's a good thing, right?" Catullus asks, with a smile.

(OOC: There is a lock on the hallway side but if you pull the bolt while you're inside, it can't be unlocked from the outside)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Very much so,”  Kallithyia said with a smile as she stood up and brushed a stray leaf green tress of hair out of her eyes, “the lock is acceptable so I will stay here knowing it pleases you, Catullus.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, it only pleases me if it pleases you.  I would think that it would be saddening for you to have to sleep in a cage, so I wanted you to have your own room, to help you regain your sense of freedom and feeling that you are your own woman."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“My own women?” kalli looked slightly amused as she moved over to the bed and climbed in it, she was rather surprised at how nice it was, “Oh, this is really nice, Cully.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'm glad you like it.  It must be so long since you've had a soft and comfortable place to rest...Oh, would you like me to give you those coconuts now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It has been an incredible long time,” Kallithyia admitted reluctantly as she looked towards Catullus a sincere look, “I really look forwards to the coconuts and if you wish to give them to me now would be fine.”

* Though her words were truthful, honest, and heartfelt she seemed off almost as if she scared or worried about something. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Alright then," Catullus nods as he reaches into his pack and pulls twelve coconuts from inside, laying them out neatly and then placing one gently in Kalli's hands, "This is as many as I could get...I hope it will be enough."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia was utterly speechless by the share number of coconuts, she didn’t even need to worry about scars as there was more than enough to remove ever flaw from her 6-foot frame twice, maybe even three times.  Her only worry was them rotting on her, yes she could gorge herself and would probably have too, but she would like to think that each coconut was relished… *

“Oh, wow…” Kallithyia looked from the coconut in her lap, to the pile beside her, and then up into the compassionate face of the man who had freed her, “Cully, there must be a whole tree here…  I cannot accept all of these.  I don’t deserve all of these.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*After about 15 minutes, Tiberius picks up Arminus and launches him into the air, instructing the hawk to fly around while he leans back against the port rail still sketching and taking notes, but this time facing the deck.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I remembered that two hadn't been enough last time, so I got you as many as I possibly could.  Please accept them, Kallithyia.  They will bring you joy and pleasure, things that you deserve but that have been kept from you for far too long.  Consider a way to make up for all that time when you didn't have any, and also to get ready for the next two weeks, when we won't be able to get any coconuts either.  Don't say you don't deserve them, Kallithyia.  You are a special person, with needs, desires, joys, and sorrows to share with those who care about you, and you deserve to have whatever makes you happy..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Do you really think that, Cully?” Kallithyia asked as she looked deeply into his eyes with a look of mostly surprise and thoughtfulness but with many other emotions in tow, she fought hard not to tear up but lost a few fresh tears, “that I deserve to have whatever I want?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I guess I shouldn't be too quick to say 'anything' , but I really do think that you should be able to have what makes you happy.  You deserve to feel joy and happiness after all that has happened...to have someone dote on your every whim--it will help heal your soul, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t think I would be able to handle that,”  kalli said honestly as she blushed at the idea of someone treating her so, she blushed even more as that someone morphed into the man before her, “I mean, I know it wouldn’t be slavery, but…  I guess I would be more inclined to enjoy an equal partner,” she looked towards the ground hoping to hide from Catullus’ compassionate eyes... 

“I’m not sure if that even make sense so just ignore this foolish slave girl’s ideas.”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh Kallithyia, don't degrade yourself so," Catullus says gently, "You are not foolish at all, and you are no longer a slave, nor will you ever be any more.  I think your idea is very nice--you want a mutual friendship, I think.  I hope sincerely that you are able to find someone you can trust to provide the companionship you need.  And if you ever change your mind, I know that having someone spend perhaps a day treating you as a goddess would probably help you regain some of your self-esteem and make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia nodded at Catullus, yes mutual friendship was the sort of bond she wanted and hoped for but she couldn’t dismiss his idea, nor could she shake the picture of him worshipping her like this goddess he spoke of. * 

“You could very well be correct, Cully, my tribe use to do something similar but I fear we are far short of people who would ever consider treating me so well…  It’s not like my sisters back home in the jungle would see me in such divine light anymore.”  

* She frowned sadly as she thought about all the sister she had left back home and whom she still loved but whom she knew would never return such feelings ever again. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'm sure they would Kallithyia...Your sisters still love you, if you can heal your heart to be ready to see them again after all this time...You did what you had to do, Kallithyia, and no one who loves you would hate you for it..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It depends upon the society and its taboos,”  kalli said in honestly with a sad smile, “doesn't your own society have issues when two declare a relationship but one seeks passion with someone else?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"That is true, but that's because it calls into question the unfaithful one's love for their betrothed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see, Catullus,”  Kallithyia nodded as she continued to try to explain her society to him, “so if you caught your fiancée in the throes of passion with another you would no longer want to associate with her?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, yes...I would feel betrayed...I don't know what I'd do if that happened, but fortunately Lynestra would never do that--she is an angel among women.  I know that she loves me with the same devotion as I do her, and so I know I'll never have to worry about that--it's one of the things that brings us together."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kalli forced herself to smile and nod at such horrible words, “if she has won your heart I have no doubt that she is…  I was, of course, just simply speaking hypnotically but, anyhow, my society sees sex with a man, forced or mutual, to be the same sort of taboo.”

“You may not agree with it, just like I find your society own taboo to be wrong, but it doesn’t change the taboo nor does it remove its effect.  I’ve been mantouched, call me a whore if it brings you more understanding but I am no longer wanted just like you would never want Lynestra again if she broke your society own taboo.”









*OOC:*


 Let me know if I screw the pooch on the Conasan society but I think I nailed it and explanation perfectly. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh no!  Kallithyia, I had no idea...I'm so sorry...it's even more awful for you than I thought," Catullus replies sadly, tears returning anew to his eyes, "But, what about Vaelyne?  My Sister came from there--surely they would love you there and be your Sisters, wouldn't they Kallithyia?  Or I am even more clueless about this than I thought...What an idiot I am; I'm so sorry I said those things without understanding..."

(OOC: That synopsis is true of some Conacian tribes, so it can be true for Kalli's )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You are far from an idiot, Catullus,” kalli said sincerely as she moves to his side, placing an arm around him as she comforted him, “maybe a compassionate dolt that is to stubborn as he should have listened to my request for mercy but hardly an idiot.”

* She grinned playfully hopeful that Catullus realized she was jesting him before she grew more serious. *

“The Vaelysh, like your sister, might be willing to accept me as one of there own but my sisters live close, which could make for an even bigger issue as then I could be viewed as a traitor.  Of course, since I failed to protect the new Vaelysh Ambassador to Eldiz, not to mention the last time I saw her she was on her knees before a man with a sizeable line behind him, the people of Vaelyne might not be so understanding or forgiving of my plight.”

“The Seelie, I imagine would accept me as they accept anyone who comes to their realm in peace but our differences are to profound to be solved…”

“Catullus,” kalli said with lonely emerald eyes, “there really is no reason for me to return to Amaranthia…  Trust me it saddens me greatly but there is little, if nothing, I can do about it.”  









*OOC:*


 Cool.  Same request with this post, is there anything overly wrong in it that couldn’t be her honest opinion?





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh...Kallithyia, don't worry.  I know you'll find a great place with friends and people who love you some day.  You're a wonderful person, and you don't deserve to be alone..." 

(OOC: Nope, nothing so overly wrong that it couldn't be her opinion )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I hope so too,” Kallithyia admitted in sad honestly, “It’s just been so long since I’ve been held by one of my sisters that waiting longer shouldn’t bother me but to be truthful it does and I know I my mind that will never truly be free till I do find love…”

* She offered a sad smiled as she stiffened and tried to apologize. *

“I’m sorry, Catullus.  I am not acting like the proud warrior you rescued am I,”  she shook her head in disgust, how could see sob so much and more to the point how could she be physical intrigued by the man before her, “I honesty do know now how you can tolerate me while I act like this.”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Don't apologise Kallithyia...You may not be acting the proud warrior, but I think that the Kallithyia I see before me now is a great woman and I think more sincere, heartfelt, and honest, and I would be glad to call you my friend just as you are now--I hope that is not an insult in your culture coming from a man," Catullus says honestly, trying to respect Kalli's feelings.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia beams at Catullus confession and embraces him in quickly in a heartfelt hug, though the closeness she felt to him and how comfortable he felt made her wonder if it wasn’t a tragic mistake. *

“I do not care what culture considers to be proper, Catullus.  I value your friendship, and everything you have done for me, and you deserve, and have, my friendship in return.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus returns Kalli's hug with a comforting embrace, much as he had done before when she had cried on his shoulder.*

"I am glad, Kallithyia.  Oh, and since we are friends now, can I call you Kalli?  It feels so much less formal than your full name, although I must admit that Kallithyia is a beautiful name."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I think that Kallithyia is beautiful too,”  the Palmaid admitted honestly as smiled pleasingly at him, “but if Kalli makes you feel comfortable and more inclined to consider me a friend then, Cully, please fill free to call me by it.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay, Kalli...I am glad to be your friend, and I feel honoured to be so, transcending our cultures...Now then, I think I've probably made you wait for your coconuts too much longer than I should have.  Would you like my help with them, do you want to rub the milk in yourself, or should I get one of the women crew members?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Catullus, it’s not really a wait when I’ve been so completely distracted by my friend,”  Kallithyia said honestly but quickly blushed out of discomfort at her own words, surely he would realize her feelings if she continued to speech in such a manner. 

“The coconuts,”  Kallithyia said quickly in the hopes of distracting him from his words even though she wasn’t sure how to truly say what she felt she should out of honesty, “Well, ah, Cully, we never did go into details about them.  They do more than make me happy, or make my scares fade, they also arouse me, ah, physically.  Spreading and rubbing the milk upon another is an act of bonding for a Palmaid.”

“I just figured you would like to know the truth before you volunteer to perform such an act.” 

* Kallithyia smiled timidly and looked towards the ground hopeful that the rejection she knew was to come wouldn’t be as painful as she thought it would be. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “Catullus, it’s not really a wait when I’ve been so completely distracted by my friend,”



"Oh, you are too kind, Kalli," Catullus replies kindly.



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “Well, ah, Cully, we never did go into details about them. They do more than make me happy, or make my scares fade, they also arouse me, ah, physically. Spreading and rubbing the milk upon another is an act of bonding for a Palmaid.”
> 
> “I just figured you would like to know the truth before you volunteer for to perform such an act.”




"Hmm...well I would like to bond with you as a friend, and if this is what your people do among friends, then I would be glad to do it.  My heart belongs to Lynestra, though, so I can't move on beyond that, but I'd be glad to be your friend and help you heal, if you would like to have me do it."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“We do much amongst friends that your Lynestra would not approve of,” kalli said softly and without looking at him as she tried to hide the pain of rejection, “I…  Well, the coconuts can wait till later.  Right now I should see more of this ship of yours.  For one, I would like to know were your cabin is just in case something bad happens.  I should also meet these female warriors we talked about.”  

* Her tone and mannerism changes from friend amongst friends to a more formal “business first” approach that she used to keep people, or to push people, away from her… *
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli, please don't be upset...I still want to be your friend, despite the difference our cultures have in expressing friendship.  If you'd like to see the ship, though, I'd be glad to show you, but let's go visit as friends, okay?"

*Catullus takes Kalli's hand in his, squeezing it gently and comfortingly as he leads her to see other areas of the ship.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m not upset,” Kallithyia quickly lied as she looked painfully upon him, she could only hope that he thought she was upset over their loss of friendship, “I know how much Lynestra means to you and I would never ask you to tarnish those feelings for our friendship!”

* Kallithyia finished her words feverously and her final words were completely true…  She realized no matter how much she wanted more that Catullus would always choose Lynestra and if she pushed for more than casual friends that Catullus would probably leave her and then she would truly have nothing… *

* She wanted to cry but she forced herself to concentrate on putting together the face of one of the men who had so brutally raped her…  He was mostly a surreal blur, only the pain he causes seemed to have been real, but she didn’t cry. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


> “I’m not upset, I know how much Lynestra means to you and I would never ask you to tarnish those feelings for our friendship!”




"Nonsense, Kalli--I can be your friend and still love Lynestra deeply in my heart.  Our friendship is a wonderful thing, and it will never tarnish my feelings for Lynestra.  I know Lynestra would want to be your friend too."

*Catullus puts his arms around Kalli and holds her gently, stroking her back up and down in a soothing motion.*

(OOC: Yeah, he wanted to reply--feel free to edit that out.  Thanks )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * Her back was so rough and his hands were so smooth in comparison.  They felt so strong, so compassionate, so tender, and so good Kallithyia could only bite her tongue, gashing it causing a small amount of blood to pool into her mouth, and focus on another blurry imagine of another one of her rapist in an effort to keep her emotions and growing desires in check. *

* His compassionate hugs were an unreal and new torture that she knew she couldn’t endure for long but also knew she had no choice but not to… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli...you're so tense.  I don't blame you after all you've been through.  Try to relax...I know it will make you feel better, my friend.  Are you sure you don't want a coconut to help you relax?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No! I can’t,” kalli confesses as she begins to sob.  Unlike before when she took comfort in his compassionate arms she pulled away and turns from his, her arms wrapped protectively around her ample breasts as she continues to breakdown emotional, “please, Catullus, I simply cannot and *please* just leave it at that, okay?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's okay, Kalli...Don't worry.  I understand--I won't push you any further, okay?  Let's just go visit the ship, then.  Will you take my hand again?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Sobbing nearly uncontrollable Kallithyia shakes her and refuses to turn and face him. *

“Please, Catullus, just leave me alone for five or ten minutes so I can compose myself.  I don’t want anyone else to see me crying like some Seelie Princess who just got mud on her gown...”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, Kalli, I'm so sorry if I am making you sad.  Sure, you can have as much time as you want, okay?  I'll wait outside until you are ready...You don't need to be ashamed about crying, though, Kalli.  It is natural to cry when things are sad, and it only hurts more inside when you hold it in, okay?"

(OOC: In case you didn't see in the DT OOC thread, Molpe is now active )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Though she didn’t agree with his words kalli simply nodded in agreement to get him to leave.  Once alone she flopped upon the bed and clutched the pillow to her body and finally let the floodgates of emotions break free.  She wanted to be loved, it was what she wanted most when she had nothing as a slave and she knew whom her emotions and body wanted.  That in itself made no sense to her, a male?  Surely not, but it was true and how could she handle the rejection of not being loved as she needed and wanted to be?  How could she be free when she heart ached and she knew she would truly never be free cause Catullus would always reject her… *

* She didn’t think it was possible that pain of rejection could be worse than the pain of the most brutal rapes she had suffered but it was and unlike the pain of rape she doubted that the pain of rejection would ever end and worse…  As she had started to question that at least one male was worthy of her body she began to struggle with the idea that maybe suicide wasn’t such a cowardly way out. * 









*OOC:*


 Cool, I’m getting over to that thread now.  Oh I expect Catullus to keep her alive no matter what she does. huh: 







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: There's nothing he can do if she does a quiet suicide .)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 Yeah, but she’s unarmed right now as I don’t think you can commit suicide with an unarmed strike.   and I didn’t say she had did it only that she was struggling with the idea.  Anyhow, if Catullus walks in sooner than 5 to 10 minutes he’ll find her totally in tears, if he waits till after the time she will be recovered some.  If he listens at the door he would have a chance, though admittedly small  consider she’s sobbing, of hearing her confess her love for him…  Anyhow, it’s your post. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*After 15 minutes, as Tiberius shifts around during his sketching, Kallithyia and Catullus have still yet to reemerge.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*After 10 minutes or so, there is a soft knock on the door.*

"Kalli, are you okay now?  I'm so sorry that I made you cry..." Catullus speaks gently but still loud enough to carry through the door without opening it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia opened the door but only gave the subdued nod of a slave that had been disciplined for spilling the master’s drink upon him as her answer…  Her emerald eyes, even greener from all the recent tears, look only upon the ground. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli, please don't be so sad...I have a question for you:  I want to help comfort you, my friend...Would you be my Sister too?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Your sister?” kalli asked softly confusion as she tried to keep in check the blossoming belief that maybe her deepest darkest desire was going to be offered to her. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, Kalli...My Sister once told me...

'I've been thinking. Among the nymphs, it's tradition to call one you're close to your sister, even if they're of another race. While I don't think that's quite appropriate in your case, I was thinking that perhaps you might let me honor you and call you brother?'  

So...I was hoping that you would let me honour you and call you sister?  My sister and I faced many hardships together, and we are very close, and I want you to know that I feel the same way about you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know you feel that way already, Cully,”  Kallithyia replied honesty even as she hid her own blooming feelings behind even more truthfulness, “It comes from true sister, which is like your idea of marriage but not at the same time, but even sisters are suppose to be intimate with each other as it helps them form and maintain the close emotional bond between them.”

Kallithyia eyes actually dart up to his as the moment of truth came before them, “Is that what your asking for, Cully?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"An intimate friendship?  Yes, I think it would be nice for us to have that, close and open, and I think an emotional bond will help you heal.  Would you like that, Kalli?  Will you be my sister too?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’ve never been with a man by my own choice before,”  Kallithyia admitted the obvious as she tried to hide just how much she wanted the man before her, “but I can see the truth in your idea.  I do need someone to bond with, and if it is to be a man I can think of none I would chose besides you *but* you must be willing to stop if I say so, Catullus.”

* Kallithyia smiled, both to herself as she couldn’t think of another way to admit but hide her desires, and also to Catullus, she had no doubt that they would honor each other greatly in this arrangement. *

“Deal?” Kallithyia finally asked with a sweet smile… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, Kalli, you meant you wanted to be physically intimate?  I thought you meant for us to be emotionally intimate, like my Vaelysh sister and I.  But I guess that maybe that's the way that Nymphs do things, right?  Well, I'm willing to try it the way your sisters do it to help you feel well again, but not so far as to cheat on Lynestra, okay?  Actually, my Vaelysh sister showed me how Nymphs share wonderful massages, so we could do that if you like, or we could hold each other in our arms and talk or whatever you'd like, okay?  And if you say to stop, then we'll stop, just like you said, and if I say stop, we'll stop too, okay?"

*Catullus smiles at Kalli and takes her in his arms, giving her a gentle kiss on the cheek.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“We bond both mentally and physically,”  kalli corrected as she accepted both the hug and kiss, which came right before a single tear rolled across the cheek in question, “I accept your sisterhood, Cully, as do I honestly appreciate your willingness to try to bond with me while being faithful to your Lynestra and depending upon how you view certain thinks you might be able to do more than you think but I need to know if cheating in your society is defined simply as intercourse or as more?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus wipes Kalli's tear gently away with his forefinger, and he gives her another hug.* 

"Okay, I'll do my best, Sister.  You're right in that cheating is limited to any sort of intercourse, so anything else will be fine, and I'll be glad to do whatever else I can to help you feel better...Actually, it would be cheating to do much less if it was meant as a romantic replacement, but since this is more of a cultural bond, it will be just fine, just like if I gave a hug or a kiss to my genetic sister.  Anyways, I know how to do massage from my other sister, so we can start with that, perhaps with some coconuts, if you'd like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,” Kallithyia smiled as she lost a couple more tears down the length of both her cheeks, “then you should be able to do anything my sisters where equipped to do, correct?”  

* Kallithyia’s pink, but greenish tinted, full lips moved to his own lips to test this theory. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, since my culture considers it intercourse, there's that one part of you that I can't touch with my mou..mmm," he brings his lips to hers and gives her a good, long kiss, looking deeply and compassionately into Kallithyia's beautiful emerald-green eyes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia had never truly kissed a man, except for the foolish few that quickly learned just how feisty she was as she no qualms biting whatever went in uninvited, but Catullus was different and he even compared favorably to her sisters except that his skin was rougher my a fair margin. Though truth be told, and somewhat to her surprise, Kallithyia found this rough sensation to be quite pleasurable and she quickly closed her emerald eyes as she focused on their raw emotions. *

“What about your hands, Cully?” Kallithyia asked hopefully between heavy sighs and deep kisses, “Can they touch me everywh…”

* Her question was interrupted prematurely as she let out a long pleasured sigh and looked deeply into Catullus’ eyes. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Hmm...that's actually a tough question, Kalli..." Catullus replies, enfolding Kalli in his arms and hugging her close, "But I'm going to say a hesitant yes, if that is what your sisters do.  It is not considered one of the three forms of intercourse..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“My sisters uses everything at their disposal, Cully,” Kallithyia said with a huge grin as she hugged him back, “so that would only leave the few things that we are unequipped for impossible to perform.  Though with some creativeness even that’s not impossible to enjoy.  What are the free forms, my sister?  Tell them to me now so I don’t ask for them in the heat of the moment.”

* As she awaited his answer Kallithyia pulled away from him, reviling a warm inviting grin as she slowly started to expose her excited flesh by unfastening her dress. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus lists the three forms, as he smiles and removes his shirt.*

"Oh, would you like me to bring one or two of the coconuts now?  I think that if you have them to cleanse your body, it will help cleanse your soul.

*He gives Kalli a quick kiss, and strokes his fingers down her cheek.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Ra: [sblock]“Oh, yes!”  Kallithyia admitted eagerly, “I know the scars upon my body are bothersome for you, my dear Cully, so treating and eliminating them is most important to me!  I wish this to be perfect and full of pleasure for both of us!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay, let's see how much I've learned about massage from my Sister," Catullus replies with a smile, as he cracks open a few coconuts and begins to massage the coconut milk all over Kalli's exposed flesh, gently planting kisses across the milky skin, as he smiles to see the scars slowly disappearing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Mmmm,”  Kallithyia moans softly as she looks with a large grin over her shoulder to Catullus as he massages her from her shoulders to her lower back before she rolled her eyes in pure blissful pleasure, “so far so good…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Good.  I'll have to give my Vaelysh Sister an extra hug next time I see her," Catullus smiles, continuing to massage coconut milk all over her body, cracking open a few more coconuts as necessary, paying special attention to Kalli's poor back, which received less attention from Kalli earlier due to her chains.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No,” Kallithyia managed to respond to Catullus’ words, which surprised herself as she didn’t that she could still focus on his words with the pleasure coursing through her, but her tone was high and her words where broken, the pleasure continued to build magnificently causing Kallithyia to shuttered and squirmed uncontrollably from it, “give her at least four from me!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay, I certainly will!  Hey, maybe you could give her some of them too--I know you don't want to go to Vaelyne because it's near your home, but she travels throughout Wildspace, so I bet you two would be great friends!" Catullus replies, kissing Kalli softly as he kneads his fingers expertly up and down her back with the coconut milk covering them, working out the knots as the scars shrink and disappear, bringing several shades of pleasure through Kalli all at once as the symbiosis combines with the massage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, my,”  Kallithyia repeated over and over again as it had been ages since she had felt such pleasure, her chains had kept true enjoyment an impossibility when she had been alone, causing her to arch her back, rump high and at an almost painfully impossible angle as she exposed herself to him, and call out to him, “yes!  We would be great friends!  Now please…”

* Kallithyia lost her voice as a powerful wave of pleasure all but forced her to moan in near agony and it was then, in the purest of emotion that she loved Catullus.  That maybe fate had caused all of her suffering just so she could have her true destiny, a man, but not just any man as he has the one who had caused all of her pain to go away, the one who was leaving her only pleasure… *

* Kallithyia’s body was hot with this newly discovered truth and emotion, it couldn’t be controlled, it wouldn’t be controlled and she screamed and called out in it before she forced herself from his grasp as this wasn’t the act of sisterhood that Catullus that it was it was an act of love, causing her to land hard upon the floor on the other side of the bed.  Where, though her body’s movements where jerky from the unreleased pleasure, she lifted her arm in an effort to ward Catullus away from her. *

“No!  Please, Catullus stay back!” the Palmaid cried out in a sea of mixed and confusing emotions, “Please!  Just stay back…”  









*OOC:*


 Rather or not she yelled out a true confession, like I love you, or if it was just a long deep moan is totally up to you as it could have totaly looked like she had a flash back to a rape, just wasn't ready after all, or something else. (If you must know I like the idea of him not knowing so I favor one of the later ideas.) 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I understand Kalli," Catullus says gently and compassionately, keeping his distance as she requested, "I probably went too fast for you--I know you have had so many bad experiences before, and I am sorry if I made you remember bad thoughts...Maybe we should take it a bit more slowly from now on, okay?  We can just talk together for a while and have an emotional bond."

(OOC: I agree with you that it does look like a flashback to a rape, and I think that makes it interesting)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia looked up from the floor slightly confused, had she not confessed her love in the throes of passion like she thought she had?  She could only assume she hadn’t based upon Catullus’ compassionate reaction instead of the fiery angry one she would have expected if he knew the truth…  His Lynestra meant everything to him and she had no doubt dishonored him in her eyes…  No that was not true, a wave of irritation from her angry unsatisfied body told her that she had only been close to dishonoring him, her body still craved him, they hadn’t consummated their emotions. *

“It’s okay,” Kallithyia said softly, her emerald eyes transfixed upon him as she was worried he would blame himself for her actions but as much as she knew it was wrong she couldn’t bring herself to be honest with him.  He would more than likely reject her, she was just a warrior and a slave with little to offer as a wife, and it wasn’t like she could take the worlds back after she spoke them, so she did what she had to so she could stay close to him, “really, Catullus, it was nothing you did in particular but, your right, we should move more slowly and talking would be nice…”

* Kallithyia hated her weakling nature, her mouth developed a bad taste, and she wanted nothing more than to take a bath…  She felt more than just dirty, soiled to the soul, how could she lie to the man she loved by letting him think that the most wonderful, eye opening, moment of her life had been a flashback to a rape? * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's okay, Kalli.  I'll be here for you to support you through this--we will make it through this, together, okay?  At least I was able to help heal most of the damage to your body, and when we're done talking and visiting my cabin, I'm going to make sure we find a nice girl that can heal you all the rest of the way without causing you the anguish of a man's touch.  So let's talk.  Tell me a little bit more about yourself, maybe about the happy moments from when you were back on Amaranthia."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know you will support me, Catullus, and yes we will make it through this,”  Kallithyia agreed firmly as her anger at herself dissipated quickly before Catullus’ compassion and she offered maybe the largest, happiest smile she ever had as she pulled herself up off the floor, “I would be more than delighted to talk to you of my childhood but first could you humor me as I fret and worry like a Seelie princess about my appearance?”

“I would like a mirror please,” Kallithyia asked hopefully as she continued to smile from ear to ear… [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'm so glad that you are all right, Kalli," Catullus beams as Kalli smiles happily, "Here, take a look in my mirror and see how beautiful you are."

*He pulls a large mirror out of his backpack and hands it to Kalli.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia blushed fully, the man she loved that she was beautiful and that meant the world to her right now,  as she declined the mirror. *

“No please, hold it up for me,”  Kallithyia requested politely.

* Turning around, Kallithyia held her leaf green hair on top of her head with both hands, and gazed admiringly at her backside.  For the most part only faint lines remained, they would fade completely away next time, but what amused her was her buttocks, it had always been perfect in shape and firmed, but now there wasn’t even a faint line to be seen.  Her man liked her derriere and that made her grin even more. *

“Oh wow, Catullus,”  she said in stunned awe, “I… I, I don’t know truly what to say but thank you.  Even though I do a poor job of showing it I really do appreciate it all.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I know you do, Kalli...It isn't your fault what they did to you, those bastards.  Some day, when you are fully healed, body and soul, you will be able to share your feelings without having to remember such terrible things any more..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“and with you by my side and with your, eh,”  Kallithyiai had almost blurted it out, she had almost told him accidentally of her love for him, and she blushed slightly as she recovered, “but with your compassion those days will soon be upon us…”

Kallithyiai paused as she approached closer to him a curious but almost seductive smile on her face as she did so, “now, please, humor me, Cully.  Till you told me that I was beautiful the other day it had been ages since someone told me such a thing and even when you told me I was, well, I was mostly scars,” her emerald eyes light up as she thinks again about how her scars were all almost gone,  “I would love to hear you tell me just how beautiful I am…  Maybe you could tell me it all in such splendid details?”

* She smiled hopefully as she looks so deeply into steel gray eyes that she doesn’t realize just how close their lips where… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It would be my pleasure, Kalli," Catullus says with a smile, "Your eyes sparkle with beauty and intelligence like twin emeralds shining on a warm summer's day.  Your skin is creamy white and soft, like the sweet-smelling milk of the coconuts you love so much.  Your hair is silky and green, like the leaves on a healthy tree waving in the breeze, or the palm fronds gently bobbing too and fro in the sunlight.  Your lips are ruby-red, warm and full, with just an exotic hint of green."

"How am I doing so far?  Would you like to hear more?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia beam a radiant smile, her emerald eyes sparkled in merriment, as she listened to every bit of his flattery.  In fact she was so absorbed by Catullus’ flattery that she could only reply with a nod that yes she would love to hear more... * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Your body is smooth and curved in just the right places, with a soft, busty chest, long slender legs, and a pert, firm bottom...As a Nymph, you are an elemental manifestation of beauty incarnate.  There, how did that make you feel?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Ha!”  Kallithyia squeals in surprise before she breaks out in giggles of merriment as he mentioned her buttocks, “I knew it!  I just knew it!  It’s my only part of my body that’s completely scar free and, trust me, I remember the scares well!”

* Still bright eyed with laughter Kallithyia quickly closed the distance between their lips, giving him a quick chaste kiss, before she hugs him firmly. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus smiles at the kiss and returns Kalli's firm hug with a tender hug of his own.*

"I'm glad that I was able to make you happy, Kalli.  Would you like to tell me a little bit about your childhood?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I would be delighted too, Tully”  Kallithyia said her arms still wrapped around him as she smiled merrily but apologetically, “but first one more question regarding beauty, okay?  Am I prettier than Lynestra?”

* Kallithyia continued to smiled upon the man she loved hopeful that his words would give her hope for their future. *









*OOC:*


I just browsed through the text file for this game…  Why didn’t you tell me it was Tully and not Cully?  (I'll be fixing those soon)





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, the two of you are both beautiful in your own unique ways.  You are both so beautiful that it would be impossible to decide between you."

(OOC: I didn't want to correct you )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see you’re quite the diplomat too, Catullus,”  kalli said with a wink and smile, “but knowing how you feel about her I will graciously accept being comparable to her.”  

* In preparation of talking about her childhood kalli guided them both back to the bed, were she sat down next to Catullus with no excess room between them, before she rested her outside leg on his own legs so she could more easily look into his eyes. *

“Anyhow, as promised I grew up in the deep confines of Conacian Jungle on Amaranthia…  The trees are so thick there that your ship he wouldn’t even be able to land within a hundred miles of it.  I was thought to hunt by my elder sisters and soon I was asked to teach my younger sisters the same skills.  As I grew in height my strength and responsibility grew.  Soon I was in charge of my own division of warriors,”  she paused not really sure if this is what Catullus had wanted to know, “is this the type of thing wanted to know or did you have particular questions of me?”  









*OOC:*


 Does that mean you prefer the Cully to Tully? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


> “I see you’re quite the diplomat too, Catullus, but knowing how you feel about her I will graciously accept being comparable to her.”




"Guilty as charged!" Catullus chuckles.



> “Anyhow, as promised I grew up in the deep confines of Conacian Jungle on Amaranthia… The trees are so thick there that your ship he wouldn’t even be able to land within a hundred miles of it. I was thought to hunt by my elder sisters and soon I was asked to teach my younger sisters the same skills. As I grew in height my strength and responsibility grew. Soon I was in charge of my own division of warriors, is this the type of thing wanted to know or did you have particular questions of me?”




"No, that's exactly the kind of things that I wanted to know.  It helps me learn more about you.  It's just simple things like that, or your favourite thing to do in your spare time, or your favourite animal that help me get to know you better."

(OOC: I prefer Tully, but I thought maybe Kalli changed it on purpose, so I didn't say anything )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“My favorite animal,” she paused as she gave it serious thought, probably too serious, but if it showed him a side of her that would make him fall for her she would give it serious thought, “well I had a pet kawalka, which is squirrel like rodent that lives deep in the jungles.  I use to feed it nuts but he was very particular about his nuts so he used to wash them in my coconut milk when I was looking, or at least when he thought I was looking,” she grinned fondly at the memory, “he was too cute when he did that so I use to pretend I wasn’t pay attention even though I was…”

“As for my spare time, I really didn’t have any once I became a leader, we had hunts, and raids to plan and execute, and I had to make sure all my sisters’ morale was high and if not I had to remind them that they were important to the unit and that they were loved and appreciated.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “My favorite animal, well I had a pet kawalka, which is squirrel like rodent that lives deep in the jungles. I use to feed it nuts but he was very particular about his nuts so he used to wash them in my coconut milk when I was looking, or at least when he thought I was looking, he was too cute when he did that so I use to pretend I wasn’t pay attention even though I was…”




"Aww, that sounds so cute, like a nice little friend."



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “As for my spare time, I really didn’t have any once I became a leader, we had hunts, and raids to plan and execute, and I had to make sure all my sisters’ morale was high and if not I had to remind them that they were important to the unit and that they were loved and appreciated.”




"Oh, Kalli, you spent so much time making sure everyone else felt loved and appreciated, that you never had enough time left to have anyone remind you that you are loved and appreciated too..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“He was adorable and a very good little friend,”  Kallithyia said with a fond grin before she smiled sweetly at Catullus, “Why I like to think I took good care and looked for my sisters you misunderstand my words, Tully.  My sisters took care of my morale as I took care of theirs.  For the most part it worked under the same principle that you have used to help heal me,”  she paused and winked at him as she grinned brightly, “or did you forget all about the most wonderful massage you just gave me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, well that's good, then.  It sounds like you had a great life, and I know you have a wonderful one ahead of you, too."

"Oh, no, I didn't forget, don't worry," Catullus smiles back at Kalli and strokes her cheek gently.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[sblock]“I liked it,”  Kallithyia admitted with a nod and grin, “it was very much a wonderful life full of passion but when the Vaelysh came saying they wanted to get representation for both our people I left it behind, well minus my closest sisters who came with me as my guard…”

* Her words faded away, they where coming to the painful memories now and it would be slow going to tell more.  Almost as if she wanted to be distracted Kallithyia reached for a single coconut and handed it to Catullus. *

“Please, if you don’t mind lets continue with restoring my beauty,” she wore a small serious smile as offered a suggestion, “but *one* coconut at a time and, Tully?  Also please set one aside so I can use it later tonight.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay then, we'll pet the coconut milk into your skin until it is completely perfect, okay?" 

"Sure, one at a time, and I'll save you at least that one.  Shall we begin again?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] “Yes, and thank you, Tully,” Kallithyia said before leaning in and kissing him much deeper than she had done recently but it wasn’t meant to stir either of their passion.  It was only meant to quench her thirst for the man she loved and she quickly pulled away with a warm smile and slide behind him onto the bed, “do you want me on my back or stomach, Tully? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, since your tummy is already almost done, let's finish it off and make it perfect.  So lay on your back for me," Catullus smiles back at Kalli and pets her gently as he cracks open the next coconut.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“As you wish, Tully,”  Kallithyia nearly purrs as she does as he asks and displays her naked form before him, which makes her feel sort of exposed but she smiles it off knowing that Catullus would never hurt her and she begins telling her story again.

“Anyhow where was I?” she asked no one in particular, “Oh, yes, Vaelysh had come and wished to gain representation for both of our peoples and though it seems strange now since I’ve seen so much ugliness I wanted to see life outside of the Jungle so I had volunteered to be an honor guard, or so I thought,”  she quickly admitted, “they were looking for candidate to be the Conacian Ambassador and after far more talking than I would have thought was possible, and no fighting, if you can believe it that,” even after all this time she was shocked that no fighting had been involved in such an important decision, in fact, it was outlawed and many of her sisters had stormed away, “I was selected to be the Conacian Ambassador.”

“Mmmm, that feels very good, Tully,” Kallithyia commented as she looked up at Catullus with her now familiar warm smile as he poured and smeared the milk into her already soft skin. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I am glad it feels good, Kalli.  I can believe that they would pick you as an ambassador.  You are a strong woman, but also smart and charismatic.  You would be an excellent diplomat.  Hmm, I think with one more coconut on your front, your skin will be so smooth and perfect that you would never be able to tell that it was ever marred at all."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I think your right, Tully,” Kallithyia said after she pushed herself up onto her elbows to look down upon her body, she had to admit it looked amazing, breathtaking even, and she was feeling more and more like her old self cause of it.

“Tully?”  she stated with a serious smile as she settled back down, “this is about many things besides just restoring my body, it’s about trust, kinship, friendship, and our emotional bond so please don’t skimp out on body parts you think you don’t have any business touching or you assume that I don’t want you to, okay?”

* She would wait for him to respond before she returned to tell her tale. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus nods.*

"Okay, Kalli.  I won't.  I know it does make me a bit uncomfortable to touch in some of those places, but I want you to be healed and I want to help us have a bond of friendship, so I'm going to banish my discomfort just as you have to allow a man to touch you, helping us to come closer as friends in the way of your people."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia had thought it only been her possible discomfort that had made him hesitant but it obviously wasn’t the case, her arms moving subconsciously in different protective directions, one upwards across her breasts and the other end up between her long legs. *

* Though Kallithyia understood why she couldn’t help but feel more than a little bit of jealously, she had no doubt that his precious Lynestra routinely got touched in such areas and it bothered her to no end that Catullus didn’t have the same desire for her body. * 

“Oh,” Kallithyia said softly, “Catullus, please don’t do anything your uncomfortable with.  I can always finish on my own later, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, uhh, okay.  If that's what you prefer, Kalli.  Let's go to your back, then.  Lie on your belly and I'll massage away your worry and those scars, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded but didn’t rollover as he had asked.  Instead she look straight into her steel grey eyes and said honesty, “No, Tully, this would be for your comfort.  I know you for who you are and I trust you cause I know you will never hurt me but if you would like to skip certain areas I have no issues doing so.”

* She worried that she had said to much, that he would know figure it out, but at the same time she cursed herself for being so damn weak and for not being able to callout to him in love and admit the truth that she had survived it all to be with him.  It was so clear!  Why couldn’t he see it on his own?  Such thoughts slightly fueled her anger. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay, Kalli.  Thank you for understanding.  I want to make you feel good about yourself once again, and I want to make your body perfect once more.  I'll do my best for you, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, of course, Catullus,”  the Palmaid said in soft understanding as she  started  to slowly uncover herself again but she was also confused on how Catullus wished to proceed and she asked him just as softly, “how would you like me to lay, Tully?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, well, why don't we actually do just a little bit more massage on your belly and front to finish removing all the scars--even on your chest.  Then we'll head to the back, okay Kalli?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“As you wish, Tully,” Kallithyia said as calmly as she could as her heart pounded with everything it had.  

* She couldn’t help but wonder if he was finally falling for her, like destiny suggested that he would, or was he just being himself his typical compassionate self?  She decided that it truly didn’t mattered as this would be, without doubt, a step in the right direction. *

* Kallithyia lifted and extended her arms high above her head in an effort to not just give Catullus all the room he would need but to also give him a better view of the the large mounds of flesh before him.  Kallithyia offered a merrily smile in an effort to reassure him. *

“So what about your own childhood, Tully?” Kallithyia asked curiously, “will you tell me about it?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I grew up in a pretty big family, with my brother and sisters and my uncle and cousins and lots of other people all living together," Catullus begins, petting Kalli gently wherever there are scars, removing them in glorious symbiosis with the coconut's milk, "I've been doing some travelling to different spheres, meeting new people and making new friends."

"Oop, looks like your front is done.  Your scars are all gone now, and that side of you is perfect now.  Want to switch to your back?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, so you’re a traveler then?”  Kallithyia said excitedly while rolling over unto her stomach for him but not before giving him another deep kiss as a reward for all of his hard work but while she was still sprawled on fours she wiggled her derriere at him as she giggled, and smiled and winked teasingly at him, “I know you’ve already finished with it but you can rub the milk on it again if you desire too.”

* She really had no idea what her rescuer did but if he could show her all the wonderful things in the sphere, which was what had taken her from her homeworld after all, it only helped to prove destiny was right. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I've been a traveller for a long time, yes," Catullus replies as he cracks open another coconut to use on Kalli's back, "And I know how much you like it when I massage you there, so I'll do it some more when I get down there with the massage.  Sound good?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, yeah we could do that,” kalli said with some confusion and disappointment as she turned to face him, she was setting on the derriere in question with her legs pointed to him, “Cully?  Are you truly finding this enjoyable or are you only humoring me while you do what you think needs to be done so I will get better…?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Of course this is enjoyable.  I am getting to know my new friend and sharing a massage as my Vaelysh Sister taught me.  Are you not enjoying it, Kalli?  If so, I am sorry.  I'll admit that I am not such an expert in massage, so I'll try to do better, OK."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]  “No you’re doing just fine, Cully!” Kallithyia’s frustration starts to show but she quickly looks apologetic before her eyes find the floor.  After a deep sigh she tries again,  “I am enjoying this massage, I find it wonderful just as I find the time we are spending together to be wonderful but I’m…  I don’t know disappointed, maybe outright worried, that you’re just going through the motions with this massage…”

“You tell me I’m so beautiful but you seem so blind to it,”  Kallithyia finally looks up from the floor, her disappointment obvious in her eyes as she sulks before him, “When I looked in the mirror and saw my bottom so scar free I thought it was because you liked rubbing the milk into it, that you where so attracted to one of my features that you would spend extra time on it to satisfy your own needs…  but now I find out it was just because I enjoyed it…”

* Kallithyia sighed again turned her eyes from him, she couldn’t explain it anymore without giving away her feelings as frustrating as it was to hide in the dark she knew what would happen if she gave in and told him the truth…  Utter disappointment. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Isn't massaging you where it brings you joy and pleasure a worthy cause, Kalli?" Catullus wonders, "I find all of you very beautiful, but if I just wanted to use you to satisfy my own needs, what kind of friend would I be, my beautiful Kalli?"

"So let's just enjoy our time together and bring happiness to each other, okay?  I'm not just going through the motions--I am pouring the warmth of our friendship into my massage..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You're right, Tully,” Kallithyia sighed sadly at her own actions, he had been doing a wonderful job, marvelous even, and she had no right to question how he did it or even to ask if he truly enjoyed doing it, “just forget I brought it up, okay?”

* Kallithyia looked upon him with pleading emerald eyes that begged for far more than he was willing, or maybe capable of giving… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay, don't worry Kalli.  I'm here for you, okay?  Shall I get started on your back again, my beautiful Kalli?  I'll make sure to take special care with your luscious derriere," Catullus smiles comfortingly to Kalli.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia flung herself into his arms, he was trying so hard and was quite possibly the most wonderful person she had ever meet as he tried so hard to please her even though he, myself, didn’t love her. *

“Oh, Tully!” she pleaded through tears, “you’re so wonderful!  I only wish I could explain what it is that I want from you but its so confusing and so hard too put into words and I truly don’t deserve you as I’ve treated you so horribly!”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil (more of Tiberius' actions on deck  )
[SBLOCK]*Finishing his sketches Tiberius leaves Arminus flying above the deck returning his notebook and writing materials to his quarters, before returning to the deck and beginning a weapons drill.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, nonsense, Kalli.  You haven't treated me horribly.  Your pure heart and honest compassion shined through even when the horrible things done to you in the past left you sceptical and hard-hearted.  I'm just so glad that I could help you come out of your shell and be restored to your beautiful self, not just removing the physical scars but the mental ones too.  It feels so good to see you laugh and smile and talk about your cute little pet kawatla.  Don't worry, Kalli, I'll be here for you, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*As Tiberius begins his weapons drill the captain comes before him, standing straight as he presents a salute, waiting to be addressed before speaking.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know, Catullus, and I hope you always will be,” Kallithyia admitted as she continued to hug and embrace him.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'll be here for you on this whole trip, as long as you need me, okay?" Catullus comforts her, hugging her close in his arms as he caresses her back with a soft, steady rhythm.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I…  I,” Kallithyia was going to tell him, no she had to tell him how much she loved him, and she dearly loved it when he rub his back like that, “I would like that, Tully”

* Kallithyia hated herself… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Good, I am glad," Catullus replies with a smile, continuing to stroke Kallithyia slowly, gently, softly, as he holds her in his arms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Halting his weapon drill, Tiberius returns his lance to an upright position, placing the butt on the deck and leaning it against his shield shoulder before returning the salute.*

“Go ahead captain, what is it you wanted to tell me?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"We have gathered women from among the crew as requested, sir.  You may review them at your leisure--just give me the word."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Now would be fine captain, would you like to bring them out onto the deck or have you somewhere else in mind for the review?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"As you command, sir.  I will bring them here or to your cabin or wherever else you desire, whatever you command."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia sighs softly and contently as she could think of nothing better than being held by the man she loved, she giggled at the thought of just how quickly she had left her ideals behind, and smiled even more contently and lovingly into his strong chest than she had ever felt in the softness of her sisters’ breasts. *

* Kallithyia didn’t utter a word, she never wanted this to end… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus holds Kalli in his arms for a long time, reaching over to dip his fingers in coconut milk so that his soft affectionate petting along her back can also bring Kalli the healing joy of symbiosis.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* As she feels the sticky droplets of the cool coconut milk running down her backside Kallithyia stirs from Catullus’ strong chest and she gives him a curious ‘what are you doing’ look before she gives way to her pleasure and brings her full lips to his. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus gently kisses Kalli as their lips come together, continuing to pet her across the back as he holds her softly in his arms.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* As they continue to kiss kalli pulls him with her, causing his body to lay upon his naked form, as she lays back upon the bed… Her own hands massage and explore her back as she continues to cuddle with him. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Here will be fine captain...if you would send them to me one at a time...”

OOC: Gee do I have a lot of power here or what.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus lays gently atop Kalli, continuing to hold her against him as he strokes the coconut milk across her back, smiling as she begins to gently massage his own back as she cuddles against him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Certainly, sir."

*The captain heads below, and a muscular Praetorian woman with numerous scars and short lead-grey hair comes above.*

"You wished to see me, sir?" she asks curtly.

(OOC: It would have been even moreso if you had been an archon.  They would have been waiting on you hand and foot )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyiathyia turned her mouth from his, moving it to his neck where she once again begins to kiss him, as her legs open wide, the first time they had ever opened willingly for a man, before they wrap tightly around his lower abdomen.  Her strong hands begin to massage with greater emphasis as her desires begin to build and grow to unfathomable levels... *

* Kallithyia couldn't belive what they were doing, she had never desired a man but now she felt like she couldn't live without one.  Without this one, the one she loved, the one without equal. *  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus brings a gentle finger to Kalli's lips as he strokes her cheek.*

"Kalli, we can't go that far, we can't do that, okay?  But I've got a better idea.  We can't ignore your beautiful derriere, now can we?"

*He smiles and hugs her as he dips his fingers in coconut milk and begins to caress her derriere instead, seeking to redirect her passion to a new direction that wouldn't lead to taboo.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Mmmm,” Kallithyia moaned almost at once as a few droplets of milk ran downwards to softer and more intimate skin, her eyes rolled as she pushed her head against the bed arching herself towards him. *

* She nodded her head at his words, she understood the need to stop, but she made no effort to release her strong grip on him.  Instead she massaged him gently as she tried to concentrate. *

“Tully,” Kallithyia finally spoke, she was still breathing heavily and her self-control seemed to be faltering, “have you ever been with a woman before?”  









*OOC:*


 RA, not sure if you saw that Kallithyia was on her back with Catullus on top of her, she not ready to let go (At least as long as he remains pleasant when talking to her and there was really only one place for the milk to run to/end up based upon how she was holding him…  Catullus is a very naughty boy.  







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes. If you recall a nymph being brought aboard in a cage, well she’s being released and has requested a female guard just to make sure the men on the crew understand they are to keep their distance. Now I won’t order anyone to do it unless I find no one willing to take on the task, but I will ask right now if you’d be willing to take on such a task. Also do you speak any languages a nymph might know as that would also aid in my decisions? If so could you say a few things in it so I can hear if it sounds right.”

OOC: But if I’d been an archon we could almost have done away with Catullus all together.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Only once, with Lynestra," Catullus replies honestly, as he gives Kalli a gentle kiss and holds her, the last coconut completed.

"Your body is completely perfect now, Kalli," Catullus says gently as he continues to just hold her fondly, although now without the coconut milk.

(OOC: I figured the coconut milk would just drip onto the bed.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"A Nymph, eh?  If I may be so bold, sir, why do we have a caged Nymph and why was she released?  Who is she?  Answer me that, and then I'll decide."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you so much for restoring me my beauty, Tully,”  kalli replied honesty but with a since of desperation before she pushed aside her growing jealously and asked another question, “and were you gentle with her?”









*OOC:*


 It could have but a lot of the land lays in one direction and he would have been fumbling blindly in the attempt and I must admit I liked her getting absolutely excited but having an escape clause for explaining how she’s acting. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You are most welcome, Kalli.  It was my pleasure," Catullus replies, as he gently strokes her cheek, "Yes.  I knew it was her first time too, so we took it slowly."

(OOC: Okey dokey, no worries 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Tully, I’ve never been taking gently,” Kallithyia admitted honestly a look of pure bliss and hopefulness on her face, “can you take me just as gentle as you took her?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"When you say 'take'...Kalli, you know my limits, okay?  I can't be unfaithful to Lynestra, but I will hold you and pamper you as long as you like, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know, Tully, and its unfair of me to even ask such a thing of you,” Kallithyia confessed as she continued to plead with him, “but I…  I, I really, really, need this and I would never tell, Tully.  Please take me!”

* Kallithyia desires were feverously in intensity as was her body…  She was warm, far warmer than she had been moments ago. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli, I'm sorry, but even if you didn't tell anyone, I would still know.  

"Can't we just stay like this?  My beautiful Kalli...I'm sorry."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Certainly you may ask as this is a voluntary assignment at the moment. To tell the story as I know it she was sold into slavery illegally and fought as a gladiator under the name of Lyssa, though her real name is Kallithyia, and now she’s been purchased and released by Catullus and myself. Does that answer you question?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Bah, Lyssa.  I know of her...Why release her?  Because she's pretty?  No one released me back when I was a Gladiator...I only got out myself because I survived the maximum term allowed for a citisen.  I'd rather not have to deal with her likes if I can help it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia nodded somewhat in understanding, though in all honesty she wanted to ask him what would be so bad about remembering their time together, but she seemed to consider something else as one of her own hands left Catullus back, while the other gripped him more tightly. *

“Kiss me then?” she asked pleadingly

* Kallithyia’s free hand pushed down between them, and herself, till she whimpered softly in untold pleasure. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Of course I'll kiss you my lovely Kalli," Catullus replies, kissing Kalli gently and affectionately.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia feasted hungrily upon the offered lips of the man she loves as her fingers brought her body, newly whole once again, to its long desired rapture at which point Kallithyia starts to screams out almost in near agony from all the built up tension and the release of total ecstasy… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus smiles warmly at Kalli, holding her gently in his arms through it all, kissing her gently, cradling her gently until her passion dies down.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]A little steel enters Tiberius’ voice after hearing her opinion, “Prettiness has nothing to do with it, and as a native you understood all the risks involved by entering the arena and knew you could get out if you fought well enough...that’s not the same for slaves, especially for those whose records have been altered to allow their slavery in the first place. Now I know your feelings on the matter so you can return to your duties, you’ll not likely be called upon, and send out the next crewmember.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*The woman's voice remains firm.*

"I didn't enter out of free will.  I was framed for a crime I didn't commit and then sentenced to the arena.  But I made it out alive as testament to my innocence.  I will leave now, as you say.  Good day."

*If he doesn't reply, then she begins to head back, shaking her head.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Whatever had driven kalli’s unbridled passions seemed quenched and though she only wanted to sleep the effects of the climax off she focused her dreamy emerald eyes on Catullus. *

“I’m sorry, Tully,”  she started to apologized, her tone of voice both tied and disappointed in herself, and though she wished for nothing more than to be loved by Catullus the way he loved his dear Lynestra she meant every word of it, “it wasn’t right of me to ask such cruel things of you no matter what was going on with my body and I hope you’ll find it in your heart to forgive me.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Don't worry, Kalli.  I understand.  It's not your fault...you weren't being cruel, just honest, and your passion had eclipsed your reason.  It doesn't mean you are bad just because you gave way to passion; you are a wonderful person, Kalli, and I still want to be your friend, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course were still friends,” Kallithyia said honestly with a smile as she offered him a hug, though it had far less strength than before, “it was, after all, your fault that my passions got some inflamed.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, of course," Catullus replies, smiling and kissing Kalli gently on the nose, "I will try to be more tacit so that I won't do it again if you don't want, but I still want to be able to comfort you if you need it.  Then again, after tonight when the coconuts are gone, we probably won't need to worry as much anymore, right, Kalli?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]His voice softening again, Tiberius replies, “Well I’m sorry for that I didn’t know, excuse my assumption that you entered the arena of your own free will if you would and accept my apology. I understand your bitterness that no one rescued you, but it is far harder to discover that kind of wrongful sentence, than to see a shipload full of nymphs sentenced as POWs and forced to fight in the arena. Hopefully I can eventually help everyone who is wrongly imprisoned, but I am only one man with limited resources and little power...as it is I couldn’t afford to buy the nymph myself.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*She nods.*

"I am glad that you took the time to listen to my words.  Some among the High Praetors would not have done so.  And it does seem that you care about righting the injustices...If you remember not to take everything at face value, you will make a fine leader some day.  I hope you will understand if I choose to retain my bitterness towards Lyssa, however.  Not only for what I said before...but she killed the only person among the gladiators who I ever loved."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That’s correct but it wasn’t just the milk,”  Kallithyia answered cryptically.

* Kallithyia was obviously feeling much stronger than just a few minutes ago and she took advantage of this by rolling quickly to the left taking Catullus with her.  She was now straddle atop of him and she looked mischievously at him as she grabbed one of the coconuts to explain just what he had done to her. *

“It was how you used it,”  She grinned merrily as she plunged her fingers into the crack in the coconut shell, “now, Tully, do you know where an how a woman receives her intimate pleasure?  If not I can use myself as a visual to aid in your understanding.”









*OOC:*


 Emailing pending. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’m sorry to hear that too, and I can understand those feeling...I would feel the same way if someone killed my wife. You could probably learn a little if you would speak to Kallithyia though, as she was forced to kill all of her sister nymphs as well...so she would likely understand your feelings, but that is your choice to make. Please accept my apologies for all that has happened to you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh.  Actually, yes, I do.  Thank you for the offer, Kalli."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I will not speak to her if I can help it.  Can I go now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Certainly, return to your duties, and please send the next female crewman out to me.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Anytime,”  Kallithyia said playfully with a wink before she wiped droplet or two of milk on Catullus’ nose, “now to you that simply feels cool, right?”

Kallithyia held up her hand, causing a few droplets of milk ran down her palm, as she continued to explain, “Well, to me it feels not just cool, it leaves me with a tingling pleasure that doesn’t go away till the milk either dissipates, which takes time, or its rub fully into the skin.”

* Kallithyia, who was obviously enjoying giving Catullus a lesson about the more intimate nature of her body, vigorous rub the milk into her fingers and palm till the where gone.  She held her hand up, palm facing him, so he could see all the milk was gone. *

* The lesson wasn’t over as she picked up another coconut, stuffing her fingers in deeply, before pulling them out, she dropped a small trail of milk to her as she did so. *

“Now feminine flesh enjoys being touched lightly, it enjoys being cool, but not cold mind you, and its very much meant for pleasure,”  she moved her hand before her letting the milk drip upon the center of one of her exposed breasts, which caused her eyes to roll briefly in pleasure before she continued, “now as you can see, my dear Tully, my feminine skin truly likes the milk of coconuts.”

* Kallithyia leaned forward slightly allowing Catullus to see the now plain as day differences between her two breasts... * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*The first woman nods and salutes, leaving the same way she came.*

*A short while later, another woman arrives.  She is wearing a skimpy-looking dress, with long coppery locks and bright silver eyes, and she smiles sweetly and coyly at Tiberius.*

"You called for me, m'lord?  What do you desire of me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, yes.  I see it," Catullus replies, his cheeks a little red as he listens to her explanation, but he smiles and continues, "I think I can see now why your passion was awakened."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Exactly,” Kallithyia said with a grin as she leaned down and kissed him tenderly on the lips before she continued to explain with a wink, “except that it’s a hundred to a thousand times better, or worse depending upon your outlook, where you accidentally got it…”  

“At least I think it was an accident,” Kallithyia suggested teasingly as she winked at him, “but as far as I know you might enjoy torture.”









*OOC:*


One more email pending.





[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_Hmm, she doesn’t really look much like a guard, but we’ll see I guess._

“Well yes, I am looking for women to accompany Kallithyia, a nymph we have just realesed from slavery in the arena, around the ship mainly to warn off the male crewmembers...though the pair of you together may attract even more attention. Hmm, do you happen to speak any languages a nymph might understand?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh...uhh," he blushes again, feeling a bit embarrassed and guilty, perhaps, "I'm so sorry, Kalli.  I tried to avoid that, but maybe some of the coconut milk was dripping...Please forgive me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Mmm, you want me for guard duty," she pouts, "Well, that's no fun, but I am fully trained for such things, and I am disposable at the whims of your pleasure.  You're right that we might draw more attention than we avoid...As for languages, I do know Seelie, the language of Amaranthia."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Forgive you?” Kallithyia asked rather surprised but she quickly grins a she answers, “I would but I would rather torture you back!”

* With her final words said Kallithyia runs her fingers down Catullus exposed sides looking for any ticklish spots to exploit. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*As Kalli finds a ticklish spot, Catullus begins to chuckle uncontrollably as she tickles him, grinning.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I doubt my wife would be so forgiving, but I thank you for the offer. I’m not sure she speaks Seelie, but you may be able to comfort her in other ways as she was mistreated a lot while enslaved from what I’m told.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Finding a ticklish spot to exploit Kallithyia offers no reprieve as she grins and giggles at him. *

“Beg for mercy you’re dirty man, you!” she hoots in-between her giggles.









*OOC:*


 This is where I hope there’re no guards on the other side of the door. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Married, eh?  I see...Well, I happen not to like girls that way, so I don't think I'll be doing that kind of 'comforting' any time soon."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Never!" Catullus teases, chuckling back tears as he begins tickling Kalli in turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Then you suffer!” Kallithyia retorts in laugher.

* Kallithyia moved quickly to stifle the tickles she was receiving by shooting her legs out to the side before bringing them, and her knees, down upon his arms in an effort to pin them out from his body and against the bed while at the same time she never gave up on tickling him back. *









*OOC:*


 I guess that would be a pin attempt…  I didn’t write success or fail incase you wanted to roll for it. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli manages to pin Catullus down and tickle him, but not for long, as he flexes, his muscles rippling, and breaks free, tickling Kalli back and giving her a kiss on the nose.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t even know if she’d even want that kind of ‘comforting’, but it’s good to know you’re not interested if she does. I was thinking more that you could talk to her about her experiences, but if you don’t share a common language that could be problematic. Well thank you for your time, could you please send the next female crewman out...how many more are there by the way?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * Kallithyia was surprised by Catullus strength but she suspected that he would be surprised by her agility as she spun around his muscle frame, her fingers never leaving his most tickles spots, and then used his momentum to toss him, inverting him in the process, over her before she jumped back on him and used her legs once again but this time she only tried to keep his arms away and not necessarily pin them. * 

“Do you surrender, my dirty man?” she asked with pure joy in her voice fingers already moving across his ticklish spots. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"There's four more.  I'll send the next girl up for you," she winks as she sashays away.

*A little while later, the third girl comes up.  She wears a bandana over her brass-coloured hair, and has a tattoo of a dagger in flames branded on her arm.*

"Yeah, what do you want?" she asks, walking with the air of an experienced sailor.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus can only shake his head, he can't talk for laughing, and he tries unsuccessfully to break free and tickle Kalli until eventually he does, folding her in a bear hug as he tickles her with his hands from behind.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I got to admit you're good, my dirty man,” Kallithyia manages somehow to speak as his successfully starts tickling her again, “but I’m better.”

* Most of the time Kallithyia would admit that she was in a bad spot but she figured all she had to do was brush her hand against groin and he would fold up in utter surprise and protect it.  She smiled as she managed to touch it by reaching through her own legs and she turned to take full advantage of the situation. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: He never completely removed his bottom, just his top, so is she grabbing through the silk underpants?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m looking for a guard to accompany Kallithyia, a nymph we have just realesed from slavery in the arena where she fought as Lyssa, around the ship mainly to warn off the male crewmembers. Do you happen to speak any languages a nymph might understand?”

OOC: Almost seems like a lost cause.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

[sblock]







*OOC:*


 Well, yeah that would work too…    She was just going to touch through the clothes but if your idea is feasible I can see her doing it…  No just go over the pants for now. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"A guard, eh?  Well, I can ward off a male or two but I don't be thinking that any on this ship'd be doing something like that.  I'd be guessing I don't share a common tongue with a Nymph, but it'd be depending on which languages she speaks."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia]
"Hey, no fair, Kalli!" Catullus protests, folding up his legs protectively, as he loses his advantage in the struggle, "Come on, let go!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, my, isn’t that just the ticklish of spots,” Kallithyia stated with a dry grin and some surprise.

* Kallithyia grinned and giggled, she loved every moment of their wrestling, but like a true warrior she took advantage of her foe’s mistakes and wrapped him up in a hold she be shocked that he got out of.  Her hands, one still attacked his ticklish side while the other was poised so that it could quickly move to tickle the newly discovered spot. *

“Submit to me, Tully,” Kallithyia said firmly like the proud warrior she was.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I don't think so, Kalli," Catullus sticks out his tongue as he concentrates, suddenly growing as large as a giant Tralg, and stronger than before to boot.  With his now-massive muscles, he manages to break free and turn the pin back on Kalli, tickling her gently as he does.
[/SBLOCk]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I told her that, but I think she’s distrustful of males after her treatment as a slave. Languages well I’d guess Conasan, Seelie, Vaelysh, or perhaps Narlse as she did spend some time among them from what I've been told, but definitely no Praetorian.”

OOC: Does comprehend languages work as listed in the PHB (it says you need to touch the target in the 2nd sentence), if so I guess Catullus was translating both ways and I wasted a spell. Of course if we don’t need to touch for the effect to work he has no idea what her language sounds like.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Err, well none of those prissy languages, but I can be doing a little bit of Narlse if I have to.  Still, I'm thinking you should probably just be telling her again to handle it herself."

(OOC: Looks like touch is required, so I guess two-way translation  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia squirms as she yells out in panicky protest.  The massive bulk, the massive muscle, the fact that a man laid upon her without her permission and she was powerless to remove or stop him panic Kallithyia.  She no longer saw Catullus trough her tears, she only saw the vauge blur of a man that could have been anyone of her attackers and it was this blur that she lashed out an attacked. *  









*OOC:*


 She’ll flurry with her unarmed attack for lethal damage. I didn't list her words cause it would be in her native language. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli attempts to break the pin unsuccessfully, but when Catullus sees that she is upset, he releases her gently and backs away a little, dismissing the magic and returning to normal.*

"Kalli, don't panic.  It's just me.  I know you're probably having a relapse, but please, be calm, my beautiful Kalli," his words are soothing and calm.

(OOC: She has to break the pin before she can attack)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It may just come to that when I inform her of the choices she has...perhaps she wants a guard for someone to talk to as well that isn’t male, I really have no idea as she was very reticent in talking with me. Well you can return to your duties for now with my thanks, and please send out the next crewmember I’m to speak to.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia kicks at the blur before she flinger herself off the edge of the bed and backpedals unto the corner of the room.  Kallithyia sobs uncontrollably as she keeps her legs clinched shut, making any attempt to rape her a more difficult undertaking, while she watches the blur through wet eyes. *









*OOC:*


 Yeah, but I didn’t think we where doing real combat here since I hadn’t seen any rolls being made and Catullus cast a spell from at least the grappled position but hey the above works.

Half Action: Unarmed Strike (lethal)
Half Action: Movement 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*She nods and returns, sending up the next girl.*

*She is timid and hesitant as she approaches Tiberius, bowing deeply, all the way to the ground, her steely locks dropping down in front of her face and obscuring her brass-coloured eyes.*

"What do you wish of me," she speaks quietly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kallithyia's kick misses as her target is too far away to be kicked, as she retreats to the corner.*

*Catullus sits down in the opposite corner gently and calmly, not moving as he speaks soothingly:*

"Calm down, Kalli.  It's okay.  It's okay.  You're safe now.  It's okay."

(OOC: I've been rolling this whole time for Catullus.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_What do we have this time...again she doesn’t seem like a guard._

“Please stand and look at me, as I’ll find it hard to get down there to speak to you in my armour,” Tiberius says gently chuckling a little, “What do you do on the ship?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I..." she stands and looks at Tiberius's feet, speaking quietly, "I'm the cook, milord.  And the quartermaster too.  But I also have basic combat training from the academy, of course."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Eventually the soothing words calmed Kallithyia enough for her to see what was truly going on and she was horrified by it, she knew she wasn’t ready to lay down with a man but Catullus was no ordinary man, and she had kicked, clawed, and screamed at him and they had only been wrestling.  She looked at him briefly with apologetic eyes before she turned into the wall in shame and cried. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Shh, Kalli, don't cry...It's okay," Catullus says soothingly, comfortingly, as he slowly approaches Kalli and holds her in his arms, rocking her gently, "It's okay.  Everything's all right now, Kalli."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“We can’t have you looking down like that, you’ll run into things,” Tiberius chuckles trying to put her at ease, he reaches out placing a few fingers of his open hand under her chin gently raising her eyes to look at him, removing his hand as soon as he does so, “Well that’s better now we can talk. What I wanted was to say was that I’m looking for a guard to accompany Kallithyia, a nymph Catullus and I have just released from slavery, around the ship basically to ward off any unwanted male attention as she’s distrustful of males after her treatment as a slave. Though it seems as if you’ll be pretty busy just tending to the crews needs by the sound of things. You don’t happen to speak Conasan, Seelie, Vaelysh, or perhaps Narlse do you?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, it’s not!”  Kallithyia protested as she clung to him and burrowing her face into his bare chest, she had attacked the man she loved and knew the truth, that things were hardly right, “that was so utterly stupid of me!  I had no right to attack you and I’m so sorry, Tully!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*She still doesn't meet his eyes, looking somewhere perhaps around his chin even with her eyes upraised, blushing as he touches her smooth chin.*

"Well, uh, I don't know if I would be such an intimidating bodyguard...I do speak Seelie..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's okay, Kalli.  It's not your fault.  It's the way they mistreated you...you still bear that pain.  I know some day you will be free of it, but until then, I'll be there for you when you need comfort, even when the memories overtake you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well if you don’t think you’re up to the task, that’s okay...but there’s no need to look down on my account. Anyway you’ll likely be quite busy yourself without any additional duties, so you’re free to return to your duties with my thanks, if you don’t wish to speak about this further.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Umm, okay..." 

*She bows deeply and heads back down belowdecks.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]The Palmaid nodded and even managed to smile at Catullus’ understanding words, her voice was horse as she finally spoke, “and I will always admire and appreciate you for it, Tully.”

* There was so much more that kalli wanted to say, so much more she felt she needed to say but she feared, mostly because she knew the truth that Catullus’ heart was so entrenched with Lynestra that she would never be the one he desired.  Instead she pulled herself feet and ignored her heart’s desire one more time. *

“Lets get dressed, Tully,”  she said a little bit more bluntly than she meant too.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius returns his lance and spear to his back, before going to speak to the remaining two crewmembers together.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure, Kalli.  I am glad you are feeling better," Catullus smiles, hugging Kalli one more time as he replaces his shirt quickly and then turns to help Kalli get into her dress.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius sees the fifth girl belowdecks from where the fourth disappeared, but the sixth is nowhere in sight.*

*The one who is there has hair and eyes both a fiery brassy hue.  She carries a light weapon at each of her hips, and she wears a tight-fitting leather outfit with strategically placed dips and holes that reveal tantalising glimpses of flesh.  She smiles up to Tiberius and makes a little informal salute, extending her pointer finger and touching her forehead and then twirling it outward.*

"You wanted to see me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Honestly, I do feel much better, Tully,” Kallithyia said sincerely as she hugged him back but she changed subjects as she graciously accepted his helped with her dress, “so what’s next?  Is there more tour still to do, should we find my guard so that the other men keep their hands to themselves, or did you have something else planed, Tully?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I can show you all around the ship, if you like.  I remember you had wanted to see where my cabin is, at least."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That is correct,” Kallithyia admitted with a small smile, “and it would be good for me to know the general layout of your ship, Tully.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Well at least it’s a soldier this time.

*Returning her salute in the proper manner, he gets down to business.*

“Yes I’m looking for a temporary guard for the nymph that was in the hold. She’s been released and would like a guard to accompany her around the ship to keep the unwanted attentions of male crewmembers at bay. You don’t happen to speak Conasan, Seelie, Vaelysh, or perhaps Narlse do you?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, it's not my ship, Kalli, you have to understand."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I speak Conasan.  I picked it up in the gladiatorial pits when I was younger," she replies crisply, "I'll do as you wish; I don't care."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s not?” Kallithyia was surprised by the news, “surely someone who couldn’t afford to buy me, a common slave, couldn’t have afford a ship of any size…” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I just hope Kallithyia feels the same way...hopefully that’s a language she speaks as what she spoke definitely didn’t sound like Seelie. Hmm, you’ll probably have a bit to talk about too as she was the gladiator known as Lyssa before we bought and released her. Since the last woman I was supposed to speak with seems to have disappeared, lets go and see if you’re acceptable. I just realised I didn’t ask your name, I’m Tiberius and you are?”

*They head off first to the hold, and then go in search of Kalli and Catullus when they don’t find them there.*

OOC: I didn’t bother with names before as it just saved you making them up...of course if you had them made up already I’m sorry I didn’t ask.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's not Tiberius's ship, either.  It belongs to the captain, and he probably took out a loan to own it...Tiberius is a nice man, though, and he truly wants to help you, you know.  I hope you can become his friend over this journey."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"My name is Lavinia.  The last one is our warmage--she's manning the helm right now, but I can take you to see her if you like...Did you say Kallithyia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I think she’d be too busy for this duty so let’s not bother her with it, but I might have to pick the brain of my fellow warmage later...hmm, yes Kallithyia, why?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“We’ll see, Tully,” [/COLOR] Kallithyia replied with a smile even though it sounded more like, ‘Don’t hold your breath.’ [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"When I was younger, just a scared girl, they threw me in the pit on a team in a fight against a huge creature with four arms...I was sure I was going to die...I didn't know what to do.  But Kallithyia was one of my companions in the fight.  She saved me and they defeated the creature..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Please, Kalli?  He has been just as nice as I have, and I'm sure he would tell you so too if he could speak with you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well it seems as if you have been given a chance to return that kindness then,” Tiberius says smiling at Lavinia, “Hopefully she’ll remember you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Maybe, Tully, but he cannot and I fear to trust a man who cannot just speak with me,” kalli said briefly not really wanting to talk about the subject at hand, “to me it seems like too much can be lost in translation.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I doubt it...I was...very different back then.  But I would be glad to help."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I guess so...But can you trust _me_ then about him?"

"I'll understand if you don't.  But anyways, ready to take a tour?  I wonder if Tiberius found you an honour guard yet."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Very different how?” Tiberius asks curious as they continue on their hunt for Kalli.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I would really like to, Tully, but I cannot.  I have no desire to repeat the suffering I have endured already,” Kallithyia sadly admitted but offered an olive branch at the same time, “teach me your language and… well, maybe it wouldn’t seem like such an impossibility.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I was younger back then...more a girl than a woman.  And I had no self-confidence...I was weak..."

*The two of them reach Kalli's room, which seems to be occupied.  Perhaps they are in there.*

*Lavinia knocks gently on the door.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I thank you deeply, Kalli.  I promise to teach you the language of the Praetorians.  Want to start right now?"

*Suddenly, there is a light knock on the door.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*As they wait for the door to be answered.*

“Well she may recognise the girl changed to a woman Lavinia you never know, and I’d like to think you were young...not weak. Many a warrior has frozen in their first combat.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"That's very sweet of you Tiberius...but I know I was weak.  But I trained as hard as could and put everything into the fight, my whole heart and soul, and I became...stronger.  I even developed a feel for the thrill of the fight, and I traded my rags for a seductive outfit at my first chance, using the crowd's enjoyment of seeing my flesh as I fought and defeated a larger opponent to my advantage, until I was picked up by an elite stable, switched from a life of penury to one that was pampered by Gladiator standards, and eventually, I was allowed to earn my freedom from the slavery I had known for so very long."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Why were you enslaved in the first place Lavinia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I imagine it will have to wait, Tully” Kallithyia said with a nod to the door her keen eyes looked Catullus’ clothes over to make sure everything was in order before turning her attention to her own.

Confident her clothes are straight Kallithyia nods for Catullus to open the door, “I imagine you’ll be doing the talking.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I was sexually molested by a High Praetorian nobleman when I was a young girl...I guess he had a thing for young girls...Anyway, his wife caught him, so I was thrown to the pits to die...Who would have thought a little thing like me would last more than a day?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius emits a soulful sigh, as if the weight of the world is solely on him.*

“Just another thing I have to eradicate from the empire, the list is getting very long. I’m sorry you had to go through that, both of those things were just wrong, abuses of power that should never have been allowed.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I have come to accept it as the way it works...I mean, who would you expect to take the fall between a High Praetor patrician and a simple serving girl?  It would have been quite an oddity for it to happen any other way, don't you think?"

*Before Tiberius can answer, the door opens, revealing Catullus and Kallithyia standing inside, with the former having opened the door.*

(OOC: You can post with no SBLOCK now)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus smiles at Kalli.*

"I'd like for you to participate too, so I'm going to translate everything that is said so that you can be a part of the conversation with us, my lovely Kalli.  Okay?"

*After listening to her answer, he smiles at her and accepts it either way, and then he opens the door.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia nodded with a pleased smile even though she had expected him to do such a thing.  As he opened the door she briefly wish she had a weapon. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*The door opening doesn’t stop him from answering Lavinia, though he does sigh again.*

“Well Lavinia I don’t think you should have been punished at all, apart from that it should have been between him and his wife assuming no other laws were broken.”

*Turning to the door, he speaks to Catullus.*

“Well I think Lavinia here is just the right guardian for Kallithyia, they even fought in the arena together by Lavinia’s account.”

OOC: Noooooooo...but the SBLOCKs make me feel safe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*As Catullus translates to Kalli, the girl with hair and eyes a fiery brassy hue steps toward the Palmaid, a big smile of recognition coming to her face as she speaks in Kalli's native tongue:*
[SBLOCK=Conasan]
"Kallithyia, you're all right!  I never thought I'd see you again after all these years.  I'm sure you don't remember me, but I'm Lavinia, and I just want to thank you again.  I'm here to be your honour guard, and I am happy to help you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Seeing his task completed, Tiberius smiles as he speaks to Catullus again.*

“I’ll leave now...I know Kallithyia is troubled by my presence.”

*Tiberius turns to go.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*After translating Tiberius's last words to Kalli, he turns to her slightly and gazes pleadingly in her eyes, seeming to beg her to tell Tiberius otherwise.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

(OOC: Oops, I forgot to mention--)

*Lavinia carries a well-balanced shortsword at each of her hips, and she wears a tight-fitting leather outfit with strategically placed dips and holes that reveal tantalising glimpses of flesh.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* The tall Palmaid accepts the hug graciously even though it was apparent that she was surprised by it and distracted by the girls appearance, she might have been trying to place when she had meet Lavinia before but finally she broke into a broad smile as she held the young woman out before her to truly look at her. *

(Conasan) [sblock]“I believe the last time we met I had to bend farther down then I do now, Little One,” Kallithyia continued to smile at Lavinia even though she was grim reminder of just how much time had passed in the arena but she was happy to see the young life she had saved so long ago, “I often wondered where you went.  You were just so…  young, Little One, I mean Lavinia, but I always hoped that you never had use for my advice.” [/sblock]

Kallithyia looked up as she waited for the young lady to respond, her emerald eyes shifting from Catullus to Tiberius, before she nodded and replied briefly in Vaelysh, “Please stay.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Catullus smiles as he translates Kalli's words to Tiberius.*

*Meanwhile, Lavinia continues:*
[SBLOCK=Conasan]
"Use for it?  It changed my life, and saved me from dying a scared little girl...You were right...I know I was weak. But I trained as hard as I could and put everything into the fight, my whole heart and soul, and I became...stronger. I even developed a feel for the thrill of the fight, and I traded my rags for a seductive outfit at my first chance, using the crowd's enjoyment of seeing my flesh as I would fight and defeat a larger opponent to my advantage, until I was picked up by an elite stable, switched from a life of penury to one that was pampered by Gladiator standards, and eventually, I was allowed to earn my freedom from the slavery I had known for so very long.  You saved me, Kalli, and I can never repay you for your kindness when I was younger, even though you seemed stern at the time...After talking to you in another language, I knew I had to learn your native tongue in case we ever met again...If they ever made us fight, I wanted to surrender to you in your own language before I kneeled and presented my throat, but I am so glad to be able to use your beautiful language in this much happier venue."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius stops his turn as Catullus translates the words and smiles as he leans against the doorframe, happy to see two friends reunited...he then looks away frowning and shaking his head as he thinks of all the wrongs of the empire.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia listened to the girl, nodding her head as she smiled at the young woman and even hugged her once again like a dear friend. * 

(Conasan)[sblock]“I see, Lavinia, well I’m very glad that we never hand to met in the pit and that must have been one of my bests speeches,” Kallithyia forced a smile on her face as she had tried to remember the words she has spoken even as she considered what had happened, there was no doubt she had saved the young woman’s life but she wondered if the repercussions had not to mention if maybe young Lavinia had modeled to much of herself being after her was too much, “but there is more to being a warrior than the words of one heated speech and I would be most honored to teach them to you if you if you still wish to learn them.” [/sblock]

* Always one to take in her surroundings Kallithyia’s eyes continued to dart away from the woman towards Catullus and Tiberius.  She offered them both small smiles as she did so. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Lavinia replies to Kalli with a smile:*
[SBLOCK=Conasan]
"Oh, Kallithyia--I would be honoured to learn more from you!  Anything you would teach me is a treasured jewel and is more than I deserve." 
[/SBLOCK]

*Catullus looks from Kalli to Lavinia with a smile, as he turns a glance towards Tiberius, who is all alone in thought.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

(Conasan) [sblock]“Nonsense, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia replied honesty as she hugged the younger lady one more time, her embrace was even tighter than before as she hugged her with a sense of relief that the young lady was safe, “you have so much you can teach me.  Besides it’s the least I can do after you’ve taken such great strains to honor me but we will talk later, okay?”[/sblock]

* Having hugged and spoken to Lavinia, the later with an almost motherly, yet commanding expression on her face, Kallithyia stood upright and address them all but mostly her eyes feel upon Tiberius as Catullus translated. *  

“I’m not sure if I’ve shown proper gratitude to you yet but I would like to thank you for using your status in helping me and hopefully in time we can form some semblance of a bond of trust, Catullus I know would really appreciate it if we do but I imagine it will be a slow process,”  she offered a small, yet very honest, smile at her words, “as for right now, Tiberius, if you have nothing else going on I would like to talk about my honor guard’s living accommodations and by extension my own.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Lavinia nods.*
[SBLOCK=Conasan]
"Okay, Kallithyia.  Just tell me when."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius smiles again forgetting his troublesome thoughts for the moment.*

“Think nothing of it, I was just happy to help right an injustice...though the tales I’ve heard on this ship today show me it’s much wider spread than I thought, it troubles me greatly that I can’t do more. Hmm, I understand your distrust and can’t really blame you for it, but know that I would never do anything dishonourable to you or anyone else can I avoid it. What exactly would you like to discuss about accommodations?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“There’s only one bed,” kalli said promptly as she chose not to comment on the rest of Tiberius’ words, only time could truly answer them,“I’m sure neither of us would complain about rotating its use between us, honesty the floor is what I’m use too and I’m sure Lavinia remembers those days well, but I suspect that Catullus, maybe even you, would fret over us doing so.”


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Do you think Lavinia can sleep in her own quarters and come knock on your door in the morning perhaps, as I doubt anyone will bother you with the door barred? Other than that I don’t think there are really any beds or such just lying around we could move here so it would have to be the floor unless you two are okay sharing the bed you have here now...it looks like it would be a tight fit but there would be room.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia turned to Catullus for conformation that there weren’t any rooms with two beds in them before replying. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

*Catullus shakes his head towards Kalli.*

"Not except the barracks where all the sailors sleep, and it's an open area..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Fine, than it’s a matter for her and I to discuss,” kalli said coldly before she nodded her in the direction of Lavinia’s twin short swords, “she is armed, I wish to be too.”


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Wondering at the change in Kallithyia’s disposition, seeing as he has the same quarters for his own use, he turns to Catullus.*

“Did you get Kallithyia any combat gear Catullus? If not I will lend her my shortsword for the duration fo the voyage.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

*Catullus shakes his head.*

"I couldn't get anything particularly for her...it's so hard to get a hold of extra weapons unless you're a High Praetor..."

"Kalli, you are welcome to my rapier or daggers as well."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“A High Praetor?” Kallithyia asked curiously before nodding at Tiberius, “isn't he one?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

"Yes, he is.  But truthfully, I didn't expect you to ask for any extra weapons.  I mean, we have all your weapons and armour from when you were a Gladiator, but nothing more."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Those will work nicely,”  Kallithyia said with a small nod before she gave Tiberius a polite smile as, in her mind, their business was concluded, “that is all I ask of you for now.  Is their anything you ask of me?”


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Apart from asking that you give everyone a little leeway in their behaviour, as they may not understand what might offend you, no nothing I can think of right now. So I will leave you to your discussions.”

*Tiberius then nods his head toward Kallithyia and returns to the deck to continue his weapon drill.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“As long as there behavior doesn’t involve touching me that shouldn’t be an issue, Tiberius.” Kallithyia called out in blunt honesty as the High Praetor turned to leave.

 * Kallithyia’s emerald eyes looked towards Catullus but she made no effort to address him till she was certain that it was just the three of them. *









*OOC:*


 Giving RA a chance to address everyone at once before continuing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

*Catullus asks Kalli a question:*
[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]
"Kalli, would you rather talk to Lavinia in Conasan now?  If so, I can drop back here in a little while."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Vaelysh: [sblock]
“If you have something else to do, Catullus,” she flashed him a hopeful smile when Lavinia wasn’t looking and when Tiberius’ back was turned, “that would be fine.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Vaelysh]"Well, I just didn't want to interrupt you two and your reunion.  I'll be back soon."[/sblock]

*Catullus walks out and accompanies Tiberius.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

(Vaelysh)[sblock]“That’s very kind of you, Tully,” Kallithyia whispers with a soft warm smile that no one else can see as she accompanies him to the door.[/sblock]

* Kallithyia accompanies the two Praetors two the door, where she watching them moving down the corridor for a second or two before finally closing the door. *

RA: [SBLOCK] “It is an unexpected, yet wonderful surprise, to run into you again, Lavinia,” Kallithyia said honesty as she turned and smiled sincerely at the young woman before motioning to the bed, “Please sit.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Lavinia nods and sits on the bed, dangling her legs over the edge as she looks at Kalli with a smile.*

"I am glad to see that you are safe too, Kallithyia, and that you are free now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Like wise,” Kallithyia says with a sincere smile as she joins her in the bed, though she maintains a respectable distance from the young woman, “Lavinia, you were so young when we fought together in the arena, what possible crime could you have done to warrant such a atrocious punishment?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I was sexually molested by a High Praetor patrician when I was a young girl...I guess he had a thing for young girls...Anyway, his wife caught him, so I was thrown to the pits to die...Who would have thought a little thing like me would last more than a day?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, who would have thought that,” Kallithyia answered sadly, her understanding emerald eyes filled with sadness and her stomach knotted in anger, as she offered the young girl her shoulder,  “and what happened to him?”  

* Kallithyia’s own experiences suggested that she didn't want to know even though she had asked... *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*As he resumes his weapon drill, Tiberius asks Catullus.*

“Well how is Kallithyia coming along, has she opened up to you yet?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, nothing, of course.  But Tiberius told me it is a terrible injustice and disgrace, so maybe he will do something to help.  He seems to be a good and just man."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, I've managed to get her to open up, although she still sometimes relapses into hallucinations from her capture...That girl seemed to know her too--perhaps she can help her heal."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Such crimes should be punished not ignored, it’s an outrage,”  Kallithyia said her anger obvious and raw, “and it could have just been lip service, Lavinia.  I’m not saying it is I just want you to watch yourself around them, okay?” 

“What was this patrician’s name?” Kallithyia asked forcefully. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Lavinia, yes I hope she can help Kallithyia heal. According to Lavinia when she was young girl, she was sexually molested by a High Praetorian nobleman, his wife caught him and so she was thrown to the pits to die. At some point they threw her into a team in a fight against a huge creature with four arms, Kallithyia was one of her companions in the fight and she saved Lavinia. Injustice piled on top of injustice, but she seems well adjusted for all that, so hopefully she’ll be able to impart some of her wisdom to Kallithyia."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I've come to accept it...What else was going to happen?  It would have been more surprising if they punished the patrician instead of the serving girl...I told Tiberius that, but he insisted that the injustice cannot be tolerated...The patrician's name was Junius Latronius."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yikes, that doesn't sound good for Lavinia, but it is good that she made it out of that all right...still, such corruption sickens me, but I suppose it is a fact of life in a system like this."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You should *never* accept what he did to you!”  Kallithyia said with much more furry than she had intended as the whole thing was just horribly wrong… realizing her error she quickly soften, “forgive me, Lavinia, I shouldn’t have yelled at you like that but you *still* shouldn’t accept it.  Accepting it means you don’t mind if this fiendish man touches you again…  You do mind if he does try to touch you again don’t you, Lavinia?” 

* Kallithyia looked upon the young woman hopeful to find a warrior spirit and not a timid little girl… *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Of course I am angry about what he did, and I would be angry if it happened again too...It's just that I've come to accept and understand what happened afterwards...Not that I like that either..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It shouldn’t be though and that’s the problem...Lavinia even expected it to have gone that way which disheartens me even more, it shouldn’t be that those in power have free reign to do as they wish.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good,”  Kallithyia nodded briskly but proud, “This, ‘Junius Latronius’ do you know if he still lives?  Did his wife leave him as is typical of your people?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"You are right, my friend...It shouldn't be that way.  I would guess that Lavinia picked up that attitude by talking to others in the gladiatorial pits...And they are the most likely to be victims of the system, I suspect."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[sBLOck=Kalli]
"Oh, he's still alive and married to his wife.  It would have been stranger if she left him, actually."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  kalli says coldly though it’s not directed at Lavinia, after some thought she turns to the young woman with her emerald eyes as cold as can be, “would you kill him if you had the chance, Lavinia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius’ drill get’s much more intense as he continues to talk about the topic of corruption and inequity fueled by his anger.*

“Of course no one steps in to fix it and I feel ashamed, even knowing that Claudia and I have helped to correct some minor wrongs, it is too little and often too late like it was with the Nymphs.”

*Due to his anger one of the thrusts with his lance is a little low, the point piercing the deck. Releasing the lance he leaves it sticking from the deck as it flexes from the force of the blow.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No...Murdering him cannot change what happened to me...The past is past.  But if I could find a way to make him see how wrong he was and repent the error of his ways, or perhaps to fix the system so it would never happen again, I would do it in a heartbeat."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It is a shame for the empire that there are fewer people like you out there, but I fear there will always be problems of corruption for any large-skill political apparatus that operates over such a wide distance--across the very Spheres..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Certainly there will be corruption as you can never stamp it out entirely, and there are levels of corruption I could live with though I still wouldn’t be happy about it, but to deliver the innocent and unfortunate into slavery is not something which can be tolerated. Perhaps the simplest solution is the best, to abolish slavery in the empire...”

*Tiberius replies smiling as he grasps the haft of his lance and smoothly draws it free of the deck so as not to cause more harm.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Abolishing slavery...That is quite a noble cause, Tiberius, but it will not be easy.  The ones who would need to vote to do so are those who benefit the most from the institution of slavery, and by eliminating the extra influx of capital due to slavery, it would involve a reduction in the high standard of living among the elite and to the upkeep of the Praetorian war machine."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You are quite correct in that it will be difficult if not impossible, but I must strive for something so why not make it something grand.”

*Tiberius resumes his martial exercises, but in a much more focused manner content at reaching a solution he can move towards.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I suppose you are right.  If you never reach for the stars, then you deny yourself the slim chance to hold them in your grasp."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ah Catullus, your talk of the stars brings me to thoughts of my wife, a jewel from the heavens...I wish Claudia were with me now. To see the future delineated so clearly before us, working toward an end to slavery, what a wonder it would be. Perhaps her duty with the archon will grant us a willing ear to listen to our cause.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I am sure she will smile brightly upon your endeavour when next you meet, and perhaps she can find you just the connection you need.  Even so, my suspicion from watching the workings of the empire is that you won't live to see the consummation of your initiative, even if you do make the difference and cause a shift that eventually leads to emancipation..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that is as it will be, there is nothing I can do to that end but be vigilant and gather as many allies as possible.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, you are right.  And you can count me as one," Catullus grins, "You almost sound like a Liberator, you know..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“A Liberator...well I wouldn’t go as far as that Catullus, I don’t wish to destroy the empire...just correct a few attitudes.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Some of them want to bring it down, and some of them just want to free the slaves.  Either way, though your methods are different, you share a common opinion on corruption and the wrongs of slavery..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That’s the problem though, while I’m willing to work within the laws of the empire, their complete disregard of the law creates an unstable atmosphere which only serves to make the corruption easier to hide as the government diverts resources to stop their depredations against citisens of the empire whether they are worthy of that protection matters little. Could you imagine if they suceeded in bringing down the empire, that would cause even more problems than it solves, the power vacuum alone would be devastating.”

OOC: Hope that sounds right.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I suppose you are right.  Although I'm not sure how many Liberators want to overthrow the entire empire.  You'll get a stray Liberator here that wants to free the slaves, and another one there that wants to bring a particular subject world back to self-autonomy.  Really, it's important to understand how they work to be able to deal with them in a more effective manner--if you squelch the Liberators with an iron fist and military might, you create a new generation of refugees and orphans who are more likely to perpetuate rebellion...and yet if you show weakness to them, it can make them stronger..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I hope that’s true, though if they were I’d imagine they’d be very quiet about it until they decided to strike. The problem is the empire only seems to know one way, and that is the iron fist. Perhaps an understanding of their viewpoint would aid in comprehending what they think is wrong with aspects of the empire, and might even fix a few things.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"No doubt that it would, but I honestly don't see the empire deciding on a policy change...It has worked for them for all these years and all these planets under dominion, at least it has worked enough for them to consider the policy a success...Admittedly, there is no larger empire in the Known Spheres, and often the ones that rule with a focus on compassion and understanding, like Seelyne on Amaranthia, still have rebellions even in their own kingdom on their own world...It is a difficult matter, though I think you have the right of it, if the empire could be made to see things your way."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I can’t imagine the empire will change it’s forceful attitude and I don’t think I’d want it to as it’s strength has allowed it to flourish, but we can only hope the empire might eventually listen to all of its citisens, until that day working for reforms is the only option. Well enough of this talk of the empire and its problems...where are we heading anyway if you know?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,” Kallithyia said evasively, she saw little reason to continue this part of their conversation, “then you truly have accepted it, Lavinia.”

* Internally Kallithyia’s opinion of the young woman plummeting so fast she wanted to backhand the brassy haired woman across the face so hard that her momentum would carry her over the backside of the bed just in the effort to wake her up.  Lavinia might have studied her native language but she hadn’t bothered to learn anything else, she would never be a sister and would never be a true warrior, she was just a mantouched accepting whore to a cheering crowed and Kallithyia felt great shame for her.  She suspected that the girl she had rescued would have stabbed ‘Junius Latronius’ many times after the fatal blow if she had only the chance and training to do so. *

“Well, ‘Honor’ Guard what is your opinion on sleeping arrangements and what other languages do you speak?” Kallithyia asked with hidden contempt. 









*OOC:*


 RA, very nice exchange.   I guess sometimes the "fanboys" disappoint also.   Anyhow, don't be surprised if Kalli approuches Catullus wanting to replace her honorguard with someone more liked minded. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"We're headed to the Spelljamming port of Meridian on the world of Coratus."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kallithyia said:
			
		

> “I see, then you truly have accepted it, Lavinia.”




*Lavinia's eyes flash with a fiery anger.*

"Accepted it?  Never!  If it is the last thing I do before I die I will make my mark...I will make a change so that no one ever has to suffer through what I did ever again!!  But you must understand that assassinating that one man, which would lead to my execution, is not the way to bring about reform...You must know that there are many others who would walk free?  I bear a great anger in my heart for what he did to me, but I do not let the anger control my heart so that I cannot think...Just like you told me never to let fear paralyse me so that I cannot move."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“So you expect the system that this man has hid behind to punish him for you?”  Kallithyia shook her head in obvious distain before looking Lavinia squarely in the eyes, “Does your honor truly mean so little that you can leave his punishment to someone else and possibly die an old woman with the knowledge that he was never punished and that others probably suffered because of your inaction?”  









*OOC:*


 RA, is it just me or does Lavinia’s reply seem really off for her? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I will make the system _change_ so that this never happens again to anyone!  What difference will it make to kill this one man?  There are so many more of them out there...Besides, you have to realise that there is no reasonable way that I would ever be able to kill him anyway, and certainly not in any honourable way, and I'd much rather have him feel the suffering of enslavement like he did to me than simply end his existence with a sharp stab--what would that solve?"

(OOC: In a way, it should.  She still has the anger in there, but she's a stuffer.  The thing about stuffers is that eventually they reach their threshold )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, you’ve certainly done a good job of convincing yourself of it, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia retorted before standing and moving away from the younger woman, motions were running high and distance would do them good, besides she wasn’t sure she wanted to be close to someone so weak, “but personally I think your scared of him.  That in many ways you’re still the young girl I saved so long ago.  An Honorable death is only for someone with honor…”  

“Do you think this man has honor?” Kallithyia asked with obviously revulsion to the idea before looking at the girl curiously and compassionately even though she remained angry with her, “tell me, Lavinia.  Have you bedded many men since he molested you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[sBlOcK=Kalli]
"I am not afraid of him.  I am just not so short-sighted any more.  Latronius?  They say he is a man of honour, who defended Praetorianus against many dangerous foes.  But I think that anyone who could do such things to a child is a dishonourable dog.  I would like nothing more than to see him stripped of his honour and his rank.  If I kill him, he becomes a hero--a martyr whose brave contributions to the empire could never end until he fell to an assassin's blade...And he will no doubt have a statue in his honour!  But if I disgrace him..."

"No.  I cannot sleep with any man...I have nightmares of my rape as a child, and they can sometimes resurface..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I understand far to well, Lavinia,” Kallithyia says softly as she moves back over and squats before the brassy haired woman, their eyes mere inches apart, “If you dishonor him you might have your vengeance but I believe you will not have your honor back.  Think about it, okay?”

* Kallithyia lays a comforting hand upon Lavinia’s shoulder as she looks upon her in both worry and compassion. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Lavinia looks into Kalli's eyes, her gaze softening until she is perfectly calm once more:*

"I know you are right.  If I kill him, though, I will still not have my honour back either.  It is gone and can never be regained until I earn it again, but it is not forgotten..."

*Lavinia smiles at Kalli's comforting touch upon her shoulder.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That could be true, Lavinia,” Kallithyia admitted sadly with a nod before she smiled curiously at her, “did you learn my language only or did you study my culture also?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I learned what I could of both from my teacher.  Why do you ask, Kallithyia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Because my culture says you will have your honor back after you kill him and it says the same thing about my own honor,” kalli says softly as she smiles sadly into Lavinia’s eyes, “though there is a difference, Lavinia, unlike my honor your honor can be restore but until that day comes know that your not alone in lacking honor.  I’m here by your side to protect you just like in the arena, okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


> “Because my culture says you will have your honor back after you kill him and it says the same thing about my own honor, though there is a difference, Lavinia, unlike my honor your honor can be restore but until that day comes know that your not alone in lacking honor."



"Yes, but in my culture, I will not regain my honour if I kill him, so we are together in that our honour cannot be restored through murder...The only way to regain lost honour in my culture is through acts of great honour...So perhaps I will do so one day."


> "I’m here by your side to protect you just like in the arena, okay?”



"Thank you, Kallithyia...That means a lot to me."

*She puts her arms around the Palmaid in a hug.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia accepts the hug and she continues to holds Lavinia tightly till the topic had been put asleep…  Finally, slowly, she lets the hug go though she studies Lavinia closely as she did so. *

“No, I believe we have lots to discuss and I well knowing where your going to sleep is about as important as they get,” she offers a wink asks her honor guard’s opinion, “Lavinia?  Do you have any preference?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Whichever way you prefer.  I can sleep in the barracks or with you on the floor or try to squeeze on the bed.  I'm easy to please."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’ll keep that in mind, Lavinia,” Kallithyia grinned but wouldn’t back down, “but this is important.  I would like for you to be close, which leaves the barracks out, I wouldn’t feel right if you slept on the floor, and no one, and certainly not *you* considering your past, should be forced to sleep in a bed with someone.”

“So please, Lavinia,” Kallithyia asked with a sweet but forceful smile, “which would you prefer?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I don't have a problem sleeping in a bed with women...I've done it before on cold nights in the arena to share warmth...It is the men who..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Don’t think about it, Lavinia”  Kallithyia say softly in understanding, “it’s just best if you don’t but you do bring up a good point.  Are you comfortable with sharing a bed with anyone?  Is it your preference?  If not please say so, I do understand, okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I am indeed comfortable with sharing a bed, as long as it isn't with a man."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Understandably so,”  Kallithyia grinned, “Then it’s settled.  We’ll share the bed,” she quickly added a wink, “but I’m no small thing so if I start crowding you please let me know and I’ll move to the floor, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, no--You don't have to move to the floor, Kallithyia.  If it's not a good fit, I'll move, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]“Fine, then I’ll join you on the floor,” Kallithyia admits merrily as she pats the bed, “cause its been so long I doubt I even know what to do in one of these.”  









*OOC:*


 Would a Conasan Nymph even know what a bed is for?  I imagine Kallithyia does cause I suspect a pleasure slave to have been exposed to some luxury. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Please, Kallithyia.  You were just freed--you deserve to have a good night's sleep on a soft bed."

(OOC: Conasan Nymphs would know what the bed is for, though they are more used to hammocks among the trees.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Maybe,”  Kallithyia admitted with an easily smile, “but I don’t think we need worry about what I ‘deserve’ as neither one of us is offended by the idea of sharing the bed, truth be told, its been far to long and it will be nice to have something warm next to me instead of a cold damp wall.”

“Anyhow,” Kallithyia moved to changed the subject mostly cause she saw the subject as closed, “would you like to show me the ship so I can get comfortable with the layout and maybe get myself armed?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Umm, sure.  What would you like to see first?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Um, I don’t know,” Kallithyia seems rather confused by the question, “as I have no idea what there is to see outside of what I've seen already, Catullus' room, and the knowledge that weapons from my days in the pit are somewhere on the ship...”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[sblock=Kalli]
"Well, do you want to go see his room or storage first, then?"
[/SBLOck]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Um, well I have no true preference, Lavinia,” Kallithyia says honesty with a shrug and a sincere smile, “I do have you to protect me so how about we go to whichever one is closer or to the one that’s on the way to the other one, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure, although I know you don't need my help to take care of yourself, Kallithyia.  Let's go," she leads Kalli out and across the hall to another room like Kalli's, "This is Catullus's room, here."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Maybe,” kalli begins with one of many lessons she knows that the younger woman will need to become a true warrior, “but being overconfident is only good for setting oneself up for a fall, Lavinia,” but the lesson ends quickly as kalli flushes in embarrassment before replying honestly, “I think I could have found that on my own with just directions.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'm sure you could.  The ship is pretty simple, really.  Not too much here.  These rooms, the galley, the little barracks/sleeping quarters, the helmsman's room, captain's quarters, and storage.  That's about it except for the crow's nest."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Crow’s Nest?” Kallithyia asked curiously, “what’s that?”

* Personally, Kallithyia didn’t find the ship to be too confusing but she suspect that it would be easy to get lost in if one took a wrong turn and she would prefer to be more prepared than that. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, you can't see it from here--let me take you abovedecks."

*They emerge abovedecks, and Lavinia points upward at the crow's nest.*

"See there?  All the way at the top?  If you climb up the rigging, you can reach the crow's nest.  It has the best view on the whole ship."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,” Kallithyia said with clear curiosity, “Are we allowed up there?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure.  You can go up there whenever you like.  I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it, but I'm sure that you're an expert climber, living in the jungle and all, among the great trees of the Conacian Rainforest."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“So no race to the top or company?” Kallithyia says with some disappointment but it quickly fades, “well I can comeback later if I want too.  Should we continue to storage then?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh I'll try to get up there, but I might fall.  You'll have to catch me, k?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sure, Lavinia,” Kallithyia agreed quickly with a warm smile as she concluded that the young woman didn’t like heights, “we won’t race and I’ll be right behind you all the way up, okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay..."

*Kalli and Lavinia both attempt to climb the rigging, and they both fail, with Kalli falling down*

(OOC: Just noticed Kalli's 0 ranks in Climb.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 Ah, I see.  I figured you where just RPing her being scared.  (Even mentioned it IC)  I just looked and it seems like a Crow’s Nest would be a DC of 10 and their not racing so why didn’t they just take a 10? 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: They can't take 10 because they have a chance of failing by 5 or more and falling.  They wound up rolling 3 and 4  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 Fine, shall we delete posts then?  (Also for the future can you mention when I skill is going to be needed and I want to see the OOC for combat and dice rolls now.  I change my mind from before. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: They can always try again )

*Kalli and Lavinia try to climb up to the crow's nest again, and this time they make it to the top, Kalli easily and Lavinia with a pretty large amount of difficulty teetering and nearly falling a few times until Kalli catches her hand.*

(OOC:

Kalli 9 + 2 = 11, Success
Lavinia 12 + 2 = 14, Success
Kalli 12 + 2 = 14, Success
Lavinia 5 + 2 = 7, No Progress

Kalli 9 + 2 = 11, Success
Lavinia 16 + 2 = 18, Success
Kalli 11 + 2 = 13, Success
Lavinia 4 + 2 = 6, No Progress

Lavinia 4 + 2 = 6, No Progress
Lavinia 5 + 2 = 7, No Progress

Lavinia 5 + 2 = 7, No Progress
Lavinia 10 + 2 = 12, Success

Lavinia 13 + 2 = 15, Success)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

RA: [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: They can't take 10 because they have a chance of failing by 5 or more and falling.  They wound up rolling 3 and 4  )



Also do you have a page number for this?  (I have acess to my PHB right now but cannot really flip through it (lack of lighting in this room.)

I'm only seeing this:


			
				Taking 10 said:
			
		

> *When your character is not being threatened or distracted, you may choose to take 10.* Instead of rolling 1d20 for the skill check, calculate your result as if you had rolled a 10. For many routine tasks, taking 10 makes them automatically successful. Distractions or threats (such as combat) make it impossible for a character to take 10. In most cases, taking 10 is purely a safety measure —you know (or expect) that an average roll will succeed but fear that a poor roll might fail, so you elect to settle for the average roll (a 10). Taking 10 is especially useful in situations where a particularly high roll wouldn’t help.





			
				Taking 20 said:
			
		

> When you have plenty of time (generally 2 minutes for a skill that can normally be checked in 1 round, one full-round action, or one standard action), you are faced with no threats or distractions, *and the skill being attempted carries no penalties for failure, you can take 20*. In other words, eventually you will get a 20 on 1d20 if you roll enough times. Instead of rolling 1d20 for the skill check, just calculate your result as if you had rolled a 20.




This seems more like they wouldn't be able to take a 20 than a 10...  You know the rules better than I do so what am I doing wrong here?   

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: I consider the possibility of falling for damage to be a threat.  It is purely a matter of choice, however, and it is not written in stone.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Reaching down Kallithyia helps pull the struggling Lavinia up the finally short distance before they tumble together into a pile.  Kallithyia continues to hold Lavinia as she looks around at the Crow’s Nest but makes no attempt to get up as both women try to recover their breath. *

“That was quite the climb wasn’t it?” Kallithyia asked enthusiastically.









*OOC:*


 Ah, cool.  I didn’t realize it was a house rule.  Hopefully they won’t fall from their death one the first skill check to climb down. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Wow...I guess it was.  I was so scared of falling, I wasn't paying much attention.  I almost fell like four times, did you see?"

(OOC: Not so much a house rule as an interpretation of what constitutes a threat.  You'll probably see it both ways, and neither is the house rule)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, I did, but you made it, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia said encouragingly before she started laughing at herself, “besides it was I who fell from like the fourth ring because I was distracted.”

* Kallithyia subconsciously rub her derriere as she admitted the accident. *









*OOC:*


 I would pretty much define a house rule as a clarification and/or change made to the rule from the book…  but it’s not worth splitting hairs over.    What does the Crow’s Next look like?  How big is it and what not? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I guess you're right.  Wow, now I know what it must feel like for you when you climb the great trees of the jungle."

(OOC: Then in that case, by your definition, it is a house rule if you allow it and a houserule also if you don't 

The crow's nest is wooden, circular with a ten-foot diameter)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, yes you do, Lavinia,” Kallithyia says as she helps the younger woman to her feet, Kallithyia continues to supportively hold her hands longer after they are both on their feet, “but of course in the jungle you just see the top of the neighboring tree instead of something so…  breathtaking.”

* Kalli sounded, and was, truly amazed and awed by the view. *









*OOC:*


 RA, your splitting hairs…   Our they alone? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"That's true.  It's so beautiful, isn't it?  Looking out at the cosmos, glittering stars all around you..."

(OOC: I don't think so   Yes, they're alone.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“It makes you feel small but fills you with vast wonder,”  Kallithyia answered picking up were Lavinia’s words had drifted off.

* Kallithyia guided Lavinia in front of her, Kallithyia’s large but delicate hands rested lightly on the brassy haired girl’s waist, as they moved forward to the edge of the Crow’s Nest were only the wooden rail separated them from a nasty fall. *

“It’s okay, I got you,” Kallithyia whispered reassuringly into one of Lavinia’s ears as her hands continued to rest lightly on the younger woman’s hips, “it’s jus so much to take in isn’t it?”









*OOC:*


 RA, I know, you think your being cute and witting… 





   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes...yes it is.  And to think that the Praetorian Empire stretches all through this Sphere itself and beyond...It is simply mind-boggling."

(OOC: Not really, no  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "We're headed to the Spelljamming port of Meridian on the world of Coratus."




“Where to after that Catullus as I hadn’t really planned a specific destination?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It is,”  Kallithyia agreed as she leaned over the younger woman’s shoulder and looked towards her, the stars looked simply amazing as they reflected in her eyes, “it makes one wonder how anything so large could ever truly function and not just collapse in on itself from its own weight.”  









*OOC:*


Well at least I can spare you feelings now by not having to say your failing miserably.  





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, the ship stops there, but there will be others going just about anywhere.  I figured everyone could choose their path at Meridian.  Oh, look."

*Catullus points to the rigging, where Kalli and Lavinia have come abovedecks, attempting to climb to the crow's nest.  Kalli has fallen on her behind, but she picks herself up and they climb up to the crow's nest, though Lavinia looks like she is in danger of falling several times.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, it is amazing...I'm afraid to think that it is the rigid hierarchy of the Empire that lets it survive and grow to such a large size.  Compare it to a more liberated culture, like the tribes of Conacia..."

(OOC: On the contrary.  I can't possibly have failed if I wasn't trying to do it in the first place )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It could very much be,” Kallithyia agreed but reluctantly added uncertain how Lavinia would respond, “but from an outsider perspective I believe it’s size is what has caused the corruption that everyone seems so freely to admit but uncertain how to deal with and that this corruption is also the weight that will destroy it.”  









*OOC:*


 Quite right.  It’s also why I cannot tell you of your failure. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius stops and  looks up from his weapon practice, to see the two women climbing.*

“Well all I can say is I hope they don’t fall, as I don’t have any magic to stop that.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, I'm sure that the size does lead to corruption, but the Empire is still demonstrably on the rise...If it will be destroyed, it will not be for many, many years, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Whew, well it looks like they made it.  You'd think that Kallithyia would be a master climber, considering she lived in the jungle and all."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Indeed, but fighting on so many fronts is dangerous when one has an unsteadying foundation…  Your empire’s enemies from the outside will continue to distract while the truly enemies, those from within will, eat till nothing worth salvages will remain,” she nodded her head sadly almost as if she could see the carnage to come, “and then your fellow people, rich and poor alike, will find out how merciful your enemies truly are.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Maybe she just didn’t climb trees much,” Tiberius chuckles, returning his lance to his back he draws his shortsword before resuming his practice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I don't know about that...The enemies within do not eat away so quickly to be dangerous, from what I've seen...That prophecy of doom may come to pass, but not for a long time..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I guess not," Catullus agrees, shrugging, "Care to have some company in sparring practise?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, I can always use someone to spar against, helps hone the reflexes.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Very well, then."

*Catullus draws his rapier and salutes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“So you dismiss your own ability to bring change, Lavinia?” Kallithyia says curiously, “Catullus, Tiberius, and yourself all desire to see change.  Surely you three are not the only ones to want change.  The changes you wish to implement, do you think they will be bloodless?  I think not, this corruption is deeply rooted.  It in all honesty might be holding your empire together…  As for prophecy, I make no such claims.  I only speak my opinion.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I do not think that making a change will require the destruction of the Empire...In fact, I would say that the corruption is weakening the Empire, so if anything, eliminating corruption would strengthen it..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius brings the flat of his shortsword to his forehead, returning the salute.*

“Begin when you are ready Catullus!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Catullus moves forward and makes a feint, not attacking right away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius lowers his blade from the guard position, almost daring Catullus to attack.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Catullus comes in swiftly from the side--but wait, another feint!--the real thrust comes plunging straight for Tiberius's heart, past all his defenses...*

*And stops at a touch.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Or it could be the catalyst for its down fall,” kalli said with a shrug of the shoulders as she drops her hands to her side, “If you fight to remove the corruption not everyone will do the noble thing, some will try to profit, some will not chose and will pretend to be the winner’s best friend when all is said in done.  Some will even do the noble thing but fight against you, they will fight for their friends, their family, their very livelihood but when your two sides distracted and fight amongst themselves your empire will be exposing its flank to outside enemies…”

“I won’t be a week from now, it probably won’t be a year from now, and I honesty know little of the true corruption but it is only a matter of time…  That I’m certain of.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You speak of civil war...That is not the way I wish to bring about reform...You are right that a civil war would certainly weaken the Empire greatly."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Not bad Catullus, but I think you should look down.”

*Tiberius’ blade is sitting a hairs breadth from Catullus’ abdomen, pointed upward toward his heart.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, ideally, you would have been dead before you could follow through with that, but the technique was sound.  If you had come from above rather than below, then maybe the weight of your corpse would have finished the thrust dead or not."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, at least we agree upon that,” Kallithyia says briefly as she turns her eyes back to the stars but not before leaning over the real and looking down, the ship seemed so much small from such a high view, and she was glad to change subjects, “wow, we are really high…  This might be higher than any tree too.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I guess so, but I wouldn't know...I've never really seen a big tree, like they have in the forest or the jungle."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ideally your rapier never would have bypassed my shield, but don’t forget we are sparring...if I hadn’t pulled the blade back to where it is now you would have impaled yourself upon it when you thrust,” Tiberius replies grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, of course.  It would be disgraceful not to let the High Praetor win," Catullus winks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I see now you’re letting me win...well that hardly makes the sparring worthwhile,” Tiberius chuckles, "But I'd call that a draw!"

*Tiberius issues a mental command to Arminus to fly up and land on the edge of the crows nest.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Very well, then.  We can fight in earnest with practise blades if you wish."

*Arminus flies away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ah, much better, I was unsure of whether the ship was carrying such, though I do favour the lance my bladework isn’t far behind.”

OOC: Well he was already flying, I left him up there a very long time though...and he might as well be where someone can see him.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

Tiberius:
[SBLOCK]
"Very good then."

*Catullus retrieves a pair of practise blades.*

"Shall we?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Go ahead and feel free to batter me black and blue if you can Catullus, I’m not above learning a lesson or two.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"As you wish."

*Catullus draws his blade and salutes.*

(OOC:

Tiberius wins Initiative!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius makes a few abbreviated thrusts towards Catullus’ head before trying to land a straight thrust to his abdomen.*

OOC: Tiberius shift 3 points of BAB to AC (Combat Expertise) as he feels Catullus out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius catches himself just short of an embarrassing fumble with his attack, and Catullus takes the opportunity to feint and draw himself into an advantageous position.*

(OOC:

Tiberius's Attack Natural 1 + 4 = 5, Possible Fumble
Fumble Roll 10 + 0 = 10, Not a Fumble

Catullus feints.

Tiberius's turn)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius swings his sword in a wild feint, while striking to subdue with his shield instead.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius's shield attack misses its mark, as Catullus comes in from the side again, penetrating Tiberius's defenses with the nonlethal strike of his blade, striking hard and fast.*

"Yield?"

(OOC:

Tiberius's Shield Bash 13 + 3 = 16, Miss.

Catullus's Practise Sword 15 + 7 = 22, Hit.
Tiberius takes 22 Damage!

Tiberius's Turn)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, I yield...you certainly don’t fight with any Praetorian style I know of Catullus.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, I pride myself on that.  I picked up a bit of the Rowaini style of fighting, and I practised it with my beautiful fiancee.  I think it helps to keep my opponents on their toes.  I can do the Praetorian style too, of course, but I figured it would make for a more useful sparring match this way."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well it certainly was a lesson if nothing else,” Tiberius grins.

OOC: Were you applying some sort of penalty to the sparring weapons?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"We can try it again in a little while--you'll probably get me next time," Catullus offers, smiling back.

(OOC: Yup, I decreased the damage die by a step and made them subdual)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, we’ll go again later after this stops throbbing,” Tiberius replies, rubbing his bruised flesh.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Catullus nods.*

"I wonder what those two are doing up there?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I have no idea, but I wonder if they’ll think Arminus is spying on them!”

*Tiberius chuckles, but looks a little worried as he gazes up towards the crows nest and Arminus perched on the edge.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, Lavinia, you do have your freedom now,” Kallithyia reminds as she reassuringly squeezes the shorter woman’s shoulder, “and your traveling the stars so I would imagine it will just be some time till you see a large tree or two.”

“Why is it you travel upon this ship anyways, Lavinia?  And what is the purpose of this voyage too?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Catullus shrugs, looking up with a smile to see if anything would happen.*
[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I wanted to visit a new world in the Empire and get a fresh start, somewhere where I was never that girl who was raped by a patrician, so I can rebuild my honour anew as a warrior."

*As Lavinia speaks, Tiberius's beautiful metal bird comes flying along near the crow's nest, perching curiously on the edge.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*As they watch to see what happens to Arminus, and Tiberius recovers from his drubbing he asks:*

“So Catullus, how did you come by such a large amount of money to buy Kallithyia’s release? I don’t think you ever told me what you do exactly...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I understand the desire…”  Kallithyia had started to answer but stopped short as she frowns with the bird’s arrival, “Lets go, Lavinia, I have no desire to be spied upon by that thing.”

* Kallithyia didn’t even bother to look for the contraption’s master though she suspected he was close by. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You mean climb back down?" Lavinia looks down off the crow's nest, a bit dizzy.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * One of Kallithyia’s large but still delicate looking hands dart forward catching the brassy haired girl before she could teeter too much. *

“Easy,” Kallithyia said softly and reassuringly, “is there another way down, Lavinia?”  









*OOC:*


 Am I suppose to redo my skills so she has climbing? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Nope, that's it.  I guess we go down now..."

(OOC: Nah, you'll more than likely make it down safely   Time for class though--no time to roll)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK] Kallithyia nodded even as she suggested something else, “Lavinia, if you wish to stay we can stay, okay?”









*OOC:*


 Maybe Conacian Amazons have a climb speed since you think they climb so much…  Honestly do you see the lack of climbing skill on Kallithyia to be a serious error?





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay, that sounds good too.  What were you about to say--you understand my desire?  Don't worry about the little bird--it has no way of relaying any information to its master, it must just be curious."

(OOC: Nah, not every Amazon learns to climb like an expert)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded at the comment about the mechanical bird before looking towards Lavinia with honest and sincere compassion, “Just that I understand your desire, Lavinia, to find a new home were you’re no longer the little girl that was taken advantage of.  I honestly hope you find it too.” 

Kallithyia paused and considered Lavinia’s words before hopefully asking her another question, “Have you found the beginnings of a new path that you liked and hope will lead you to your destiny?”  









*OOC:*


 Major edit, I didn’t like how I had worded Kalli’s asking of the question.  





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Nothing seems to happen to Arminus, though the girls seem like they might come down, but they don't.*

"My money comes from trade and merchant connections.  Doesn't make me a High Praetor or anything, but it is a good way to make a living."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'm...not sure.  I figured that if I continue along my path now, and reach another planet in the Empire, perhaps I will find my destiny..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“A good plan, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia said her voice firm as it always was when it came to strategy but also full of near sisterly compassion as she nodded in agreement, “but what if your true path leads you to a planet not of the Empire…  will that bother you?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I don't think it will lead there, but if it does, then so be it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good, good,”  Kallithyia smiled pleasingly, “an open mind will serve you well but I do realize from my own experiences what a struggle it can be to maintain.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“So are you married Catullus, seems as if a man in your affluent position should be?”

OOC: Can’t believe you waited to see what happened to Arminus, they still could have talked while they watched...it’s not like they were going back to sparring that soon.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes...I know what you mean.  What about you, Kallithyia?  What are your plans?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I am engaged to be married.  I will be married very soon...It's going to be so wonderful..."

(OOC: I only did it because you said you were waiting in the * *s before the dialogue line )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I would hunt down the men that took my dignity and get my revenge like I suggested to you, but,” she frowned and slumped at the ugly memories and her inability to remember the faces, “but there are far too many for me to remember them and to be honest I’m not sure if I would recognize one if he stood before me…  so I have no plans.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’m sure it will be, I hope you get to spend more time with your wife than I do mine with our constantly rotating shifts of duty...we have hardly seen each other for the past few years.”

OOC: Well actually I said Tiberius was watching, not waiting.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No plans?  There must be something you'd like to do, isn't there Kallithyia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I'm hoping to settle down with her after this and stay at home--I've done my Sphere-travelling bit, I think, and now I'm ready to be with her for the rest of my life."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, not really,”  she said sadly, “I wouldn’t be welcome home by my sister and it would be foolish to go…  I guess I plan to stay close to Catullus for the time being.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh...That's so sad, Kallithyia...I'm so sorry," her eyes are filled with compassion as she lays her arms around Kalli in a hug, "If you ever want to stay with me, you are more than welcome, Battle-Sister.  Okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I wish the pair of you the best of luck then, and hope your future heads exactly where you desire it to,” Tiberius replies smiling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you,”  Kallithyia said honesty as she hugged back, “but there is more than just battles for sisterhood Lavinia, at least for my people.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"And for my part, I hope you can find more quality time with your wife soon."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No, I wasn't talking about that sort of sisterhood.  I meant Battle-Sister--the Amazon who taught me said that that was what you call a beloved comrade in battle."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that would be a miracle indeed with our duty to the empire, but I hope so too,” Tiberius says wistfully.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm sure you'll be able to work something out some day.  Maybe you can ask for extra duty some time while she's on duty and then they'll give you time off when she's off?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It is,” Kallithyia said in all honesty as she brought her emerald eyes onto Lavinia’s brass colored as she placed her large hands on the small woman’s slender shoulders, “and we will be. But while the Amazon did teach you the proper meaning it usually means more…  What better way then to inspire your battler sisters than to truly love them?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh...I see.  I'm sorry, then.  I guess I didn't understand it as well as I thought."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“As I said, Lavinia, it’s not you fault, so please don’t apologize,” Kallithyia smiled but said firmly, “now would you be so kind as to tell me who was your teaching was?”









*OOC:*


 Any IC knowledge that Kallithyia would have regarding the name would be appreciated. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I was taught by an Amazon named Kyllene...she was also one of the people who helped teach me how to fight...She was a wonderful woman...But she's gone now..."

(OOC: Kyllene was one of Kalli's sisters who Kalli killed)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, yes she is,” Kallithyia said softly.

* To talk about battle sisters and its true meaning only to be comforted with just how poor of a battle sister she had been was too much for Kallithyia and she turned from Lavinia and looked upon the starts as she tried to hold back her tears. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kallithyia, I'm sorry...did I say something wrong?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that could work I suppose, of course duty with the same forces would be easier. That way our leave would come up at the same time, though we serve at the behest of the empire so that’s not too likely either until one of us gains sufficient rank to request a certain posting.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, I guess that would work well too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, it’s nothing you said, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia said honestly enough, “come, I wish to be armed and if Kyllene was anything close to the teacher I would expect her to be then maybe you will understand.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, Lavinia said there was a Warmage manning the helm when I was speaking with her earlier, she was supposed to be my last interview for Kallithyia’s guard, I wonder if I know her...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure...let's climb down then, I guess."

*The two of them climb down, but Lavinia slips about ten feet above the ground and falls, tumbling to avoid the blow and coming out unharmed.  Kalli makes it down safely.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm not sure.  Want to go check?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Why not, we can come back to the sparring a little later.”

*Tiberius calls Arminus down from the crows nest to his shoulder, before they head off to see the Warmage.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Heading to the Helmsman's Chambre belowdecks, they see a pretty woman with long bronze-coloured hair and eyes of a silvery hue, sitting on the helm with a bit of a distant look, propelling the ship forward.*

*When she sees them enter, she waves:*

"Oh hello there.  You must be Tiberius."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Show off,”  Kallithyia says jokingly as she takes the last few feet at a more reasonable rate of speed but Even though she jokes Kallithyia looks the younger girl over thoroughly, “are you okay, Lavinia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hello, yes I’m Tiberius and you are?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia]
"Yes, I made it alright.  I fell...at least I wasn't hurt."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"My name is Calpurnia.  Nice to meet you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I have a feeling you would have gotten up no matter how far you fell as surely the fall to the pits was from higher up,”  Kallithyia said with a true hint of pride in her heartfelt words. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You are right, Kallithyia.  Thank you," Lavinia smiles.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“A pleasure to meet you too. Have we perhaps met before, your name is vaguely familiar?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kalli returned the smile before asking, “Now, if you would be so kind would you please guide me to my weapons?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"No, I don't recall that we have...maybe it was another Calpurnia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I don't know, have you perhaps written some treatise on constructs?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I've not written anything on it, but I gave a lecture on shaping efficient constructs once at the Academy."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

Kalli:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure.  Right this way."

*Lavinia leads Kalli back to the same cargo bay where the cage is located, moving to the back where there is a box with all of Kalli's weapons.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“May I?” Kallithyia asks as she holds her hand out for one of Lavinia’s short swords. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Hmm?" Lavinia doesn't seem to understand what's going on.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia explained calmly, “I would like to borrow you sword to use as a lever to pry the crate open.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ah, that must be it then. Well we should definitely talk about constructs at some point then, considering your ideas were good enough for a lecture at the Academy.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Ohhhh," Lavinia replies with a smile, "Sure.  But don't worry--you could also just pull the latch and push off the top if you don't want to have to pry it open."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh, sure.  Whenever you'd like.  It's good to have another Warmage with whom to talk."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well do you get any time when you’re not piloting the ship or sleeping Calpurnia, where it would be easier to compare notes?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I pilot the ship for 12 hours each day and sleep for 8, so I have 4 in between the eat and talk and such."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“We should be able to find some time in there then for some interesting discussions...well we’ll leave you to your duties for now and I’ll see you again at some point. I may come by to keep you company when you’re piloting from time to time too if you don’t mind.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"No, I don't mind at all.  Truth be told, I'd be glad for the company."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Okay then, I’ll return later...for the moment though I must go and get belted by Catullus here again in a sparring match,” Tiberius says grinning, “Though he reckons I’ll win this time. See you later Calpurnia.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Calpurnia nods and waves, as Catullus and Tiberius return to the deck.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Okay Catullus, I think it’s time for our rematch now I’m feeling better.”

*Tiberius grins as he picks up the sparring blade again, giving the spot he was hit last time a final rub.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Sure.  En guarde!"

(OOC: 

Tiberius wins Initiative)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Giving up on defense this time as it seemed to avail him little earlier, Tiberius feints a strike with his shield while swinging his blade in an overhand blow.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius's sword attack misses its target.*

*Meanwhile, Catullus begins a fancy manoeuvre with another tricky feint.*

(OOC:

4 + 7 = 11, Miss)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Seeing Catullus trying something funny again, Tiberius decides to go on the defensive to see if he might block the blow.*

OOC: Fighting Defensively +2 AC/-4 melee, and Combat Expertise +3 AC/-3 melee (AC 23, +0 melee for attack).

OOC: Umm, I was striking with my sword not the shield on the last attack.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius's defensive attack is ineffective at actually striking its target, but it does manage to foil Catullus's attack too.*

(OOC: Edited to say sword 

Tiberius 5 + 0 = 5, Miss

Catullus 12 + 7 = 19, Miss)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Smiling that he managed to block one of Catullus’ attacks, Tiberius goes on the offensive again with a quick thrust.*

OOC: +7 melee, and stop rolling so poorly for Tiberius.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius deals a blow to Catullus's side, and Catullus, dropping the feinting strategy, counterattacks for his own strike as well.*

(OOC:

18 + 7 = 25, Hit
Catullus takes 6 Damage

16 + 7 = 23, Hit
Tiberius takes 8 Damage)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius strikes again quick and hard with a heavy overhand chop, knowing he can’t sustain too many more blows.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius and Catullus each exchange another strike.*

(OOC:
Tiberius 12 + 7 = 19, Hit
Catullus takes 6 Damage.

19 + 7 = 26, Critical Threat 
10 + 7 = 17, not a Crit
Tiberius takes 5 Damage.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Going on the defensive again, Tiberius makes a probing strike.*

OOC: Combat Expertise +3 AC/-3 melee (AC 21, +4 melee), and stop rolling so good for Catullus.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius attacks defensively, and Catullus changes his stance slightly and feints, getting into an advantageous position for a follow-up.*

(OOC: You're just lucky it didn't crit 

Tiberius 13 + 4 = 17, Miss.

Catullus feints)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Knowing when Catullus doesn’t attack he’s in for serious trouble, Tiberius moves into an extremely defensive posture again.*

OOC: Fighting Defensively +2 AC/-4 melee, and Combat Expertise +3 AC/-3 melee (AC 23, +0 melee for attack). Well roll better for me then.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius's defensive attack fails to strike its target, and Catullus piroeuttes and makes an elegant strike, knocking Tiberius prone.*

(OOC:
Tiberius's Attack 17 + 0 = 17, Miss.

Catullus 20 + 7 = 27, Hit.
3 + 7 = 10, Miss.
Tiberius takes 16 Damage)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*When Tiberius finally wakes up he rolls over leaving the blade where it fell.*

“Well I think that’s enough of a beating for today, thanks Catullus. I think I might go and find the pretty girl I interviewed before that was wearing the skimpy dress, and see if she’ll give me a massage.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Uh, I just got a few lucky blows in there," Catullus offers, "I think we are evenly matched in both attack and defense, actually.  Anyways, have fun with that girl.  Want me to help you look?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well if that’s so luck is definitely favouring you today Catullus, so I don’t wish to tempt it further,” Tiberius chuckles, “Hmm, well if you've got nothing you’d rather do I won’t refuse the assistance, as I have no idea where she’ll be.”

*Tiberius gives Catullus a description of the girl he's looking for, though she shouldn't be hard to spot.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Okay, she shouldn't be hard to spot.  We can split up and search the two areas belowdecks.  If I find her, I'll bring her topside, and if I don't, I'll assume you got her, okay?"

*As the two head belowdecks, Tiberius pokes his head into a few rooms and eventually he sees the pretty girl in the skimpy dress, lying on her bed in the crew quarters, her long coppery hair splayed out across the sheets, reading a little book.*

*Her bright silver eyes sparkle as she smiles coyly at Tiberius.*

"Well hello again, m'lord.  Looking for me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes I was actually, I was wondering if you’d mind giving me a massage, as Catullus has beaten me black and blue so I'm feeling a little tight,” Tiberius grins, “Plus I was a little rude earlier, I didn’t even ask your name...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"A _massage_, eh?" she smiles and sets down her book, stretching, catlike, as she rises from her bed, "Why yes, I can most certainly do that.  My name is Aspasia, and you are Tiberius, right m'lord?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I didn’t introduce myself either sorry, yes I’m Tiberius. So where would you like to do the massage here or my cabin?” Tiberius replies neutrally, feeling he’s shown a little too much enthusiasm and may have given the wrong idea.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well this place is so...public.  I think your cabin would be a nicer place for a massage, don't you?" she winks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure my cabin it is...well is there anything you need to get before we go?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[SBLOCK]“That will work,” Kallithyia said firmly as she quickly did as she was directed to do.

* With the lid of the crate pushed aside Kallithyia digs through the box, tossing the hay that had been used as packing material aside in great heaps of impatiences, and pulls the weapons out one at a time as they are discovered… While all the weapons are treated with the respect they deserve from a true warrior the axes, two throwing and a Greataxe, are scrutinized meticulously before they are laid down as if they are as fragile as porcelain. *

* Soon a small arsenal of a greatsword, a composite longbow with a large quiver of arrows next to it, and the above mentioned axes littered the floor as did Kallithyia’s own suit of armor, which might have covered even less flesh than Lavinia’s own armor but with armor spikes sticking out in various strategic spots it’s own sexiness was diminished so that it too could be a weapon. *









*OOC:*


 Pausing to see if Lavinia would like to comment. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Sure, I'll get some massage oils and other things and meet you there.  Does that sound good, m'lord?"

*She looks sympathetically at his bruise and strokes it gently with her fingertips.*

"That looks like it hurts a lot, but I'll help soothe you until the pain is all gone."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kallithyia, I'm not sure I understand.  From what I learned of Conacian culture, swords are weapons of dishonour that are a reminder of the hated males...what about your axes?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“My axes stay,”  Kallithyia said with a certain longing that only a warrior could understand as she looks away from them and back at Lavinia, “as I said before I’m very much dishonored… and,” Kallithyia paused, sighed, and look painfully towards the nothingness and the ground, “well, I couldn’t bring myself to face Kyllene and my other sisters with are true weapons.  In fact, very few of us used are axes that sad day…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"To face Kyllene...you mean they...Oh Kallithyia, how could they do that!?  How cruel!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, their mercy knows no bounds, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia replied her voice wavering with emotion, “I would like to believe they are better off…  but it happened on weeks ago, and here I am a free again and they could have been too…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"At least they died as warriors, fighting a worthy opponent.  They died with honour...But how will their Sisters ever know that if someone doesn't tell them?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Lavinia, there is no one to tell,”  Kallithyia said honesty, “we were all mantouched many times as pleasure slaves…  We had each other and no one else.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I see...But I know that a true Conacian warrior can only rest in the Hall of Heroes after death if the tale of her noble death reaches the ears of her Battle-Sisters..."

"Kallithyia, if they had no one else, let me be the one then, who hears the dirges for the fallen...They deserve to find their rightful peace, after all that happened to them..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You insolent bitch!” Kallithyia screamed as she pulled herself up with all the grace and power of a giant cat and swung an openhanded backhand at Lavinia’s face, “how dare you insult my tribe’s honor by thinking you’re one of them!  How dare you think you know my own tribe’s lore better than me!  Kyllene may have thought you some of hers and my tribe’s lore but she didn’t teach you everything!”

“For their story to be heard,” Kallithyia replied her anger and tone softening, “I as witness, battle sister, and tribe member most tell their story before the tribe and tribal loremaster but with no honor I am not a tribe member, with no honor I am not a battle sister, which leaves me just as a witness who will never be recognized to speak before the loremaster…”









*OOC:*


 Email to fallow soon.  The backhand I guess would be a nonlethal strike.  Kalli would want Lavinia to remember her words (an eye opener of you will) not kill her.





 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 15, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thank you Aspasia that sounds fine, I’ll meet you there then.”

*As he walks to his cabin Tiberius ponders exactly what she means by the last statement, again wondering if he’s perhaps given the wrong impression, but decides to handle it later if anything comes of it. Upon reaching his cabin he removes his armour and weapons, stacking them in the corner to clean and polish later, and places Arminus on the back of the chair.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*There is a soft knock and Aspasia enters Tiberius's room, carrying a few small containers which probably have balms, lotions, and oils.*

"Hello m'lord.  Are you ready for your massage?  Just remove your shirt, then and lie down somewhere where you are relaxed.  The bed will do.  I will help you forget your pain."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> "...teach you everything!”



*As Kalli's slap strikes Lavinia's face, Lavinia's eyes flash with a brassy light as the Praetorian girl grabs Kalli's hand on the backswing.*

"That was both spiteful and uncalled for, as were your cruel words.  I'm sorry that I don't know enough of your ways yet, and I will try to learn more.  Now please apologise too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Lavinia, your right,” Kallithyia frowned at her own actions as the fight left her, her shoulders slumped in shame before she finally spoke, “that was very much mean and uncalled for…  I’ve… I’ve not really been myself since I murdered my sisters.  Not that is an excuse for what I’ve done and I’m very sorry, Lavinia.”

Kallithyia slowly reached a hand upwards to Lavinia’s chin, “my I?”









*OOC:*


 Brassy light?  You mean like they glowed? You can describe any damage, if there is any, from Kalli's slap. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Lavinia nods at Kalli's question and smiles.*

"Apology accepted."

(OOC: They are brassy-coloured eyes to begin with, and they seemed to shine angrily in the light.  It was probably just because she widened them.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia nodded her gratitude and turned the young woman’s chin so she could get a better view of her handy work.  Kallithyia felt even guiltier at what she saw. *

“Well, you’re not going to have a permanent scar, obviously, but it’s going to bruise…  I’m so sorry, Lavinia.  If you wish you are within your right to leave a similar bruise upon me.  Would you prefer if I knelt down on my knees so you could put more force into it?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"There is no need for reprisal.  All I needed was an apology..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well you have my sincerest apology, Lavinia,” Kallithyia says in-between hugging the smaller warrior tightly in relief of her forgiveness, “now, please let me know there is someone we can go and see about your bruising…”

“I know its minor for such a proud warrior such as you but it would alot for me if we did have someone look at it,” Kallithyia confused her emerald eyes glancing away from Lavinia’s marred cheek. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Certainly Aspasia but please call me Tiberius, at least while we’re here, as it’s tiring hearing m’lord or sir all the time.”

*Tiberius carefully removes his shirt, revealing more of his muscular frame and several large bruises, before lying face down on the bed.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, we could see Aspasia, I guess, though it's probably a waste of her talents over such a small thing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Okay, Tiberius.  Now just close your eyes and focus on my soothing touch, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It might be,”  Kallithyia admitted honesty her eyes still downcast, “but if possible I would rather not look at what I did to your pretty form for the next few days or so…”

“Besides, Lavinia,” Kallithyia glanced upwards finally, her full lips pressed together in a small frown at seeing the bruise, before her apologetic eyes turned to Lavinia’s brassy colored eyes, “if this is a trip of any length I should get to know the crew and if this ‘Aspasia’ is the ship’s healer then there is little doubt I should met someone of such importance.”

* Though Kallithyia wanted to get Lavinia’s forming bruise looked at she cast her eyes to her gathered weapons and armor were she debated rather or not to wear the armor or to remain in the dress that Catullus had been so kind to give her…  Eventually she decided to carry the armor to her room and to remain in the dress.  She was hopeful that Catullus would be appreciative of it. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, okay.  We can go find Aspasia then, if you like.  Are you done here?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, we are,” Kallithyia answered as she gathered up her weapons and armor carefully, “If you would prefer we can return my armor to our room before seeing Aspasia.”









*OOC:*


 If Lavinia chooses that course of action Kallithyia will ask her about important members of the crew on the journey to her room. Also does a greatsword have some sort of sheath or does Kallithyia have to carry it in her hands at all time? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, let's get your things settled first."

"Important crew members?  I dunno.  There's Calpurnia, the ship's Warmage--there's another lesser mage too that takes care of the other half of the Spelljamming but he's not so important.  Aspasia I told you about.  And the captain, I guess."

(OOC: Greatswords usually have that huge scabbard strapped along your back)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RAL [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia replied at the rather thin descriptions as she glanced and wondered silently if her companion had many friends aboard the vessel, “Lavinia, have you been on the ship long?”  









*OOC:*


 That’s what I was thinking but I wanted to make sure. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No, not really.  I just signed up, actually."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,” Kallithyia nodded glad to know that her own intuition had served her well, “do you like being on a Spelljamming vessel?  Do you like your…  uhm,”  Kallithyia paused looking for the right word, “Ship sisters?” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Okay, go-ahead Aspasia,” Tiberius replies, closing his eyes as he relaxes as much as his battered body will allow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's a pretty good place, I guess.  Aspasia is nice, and Calpurnia and I don't share many interests, but she seems like a good person.  Octavia is a bit of a bitch--you should stay away from her."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius feels her gentle hands on his back as she climbs on top of him and begins to apply a soothing massage in just the right places.  The pain seems to melt away, as pleasure and relaxation overwhelm the flesh of his back.*

"Does that feel nice, Tiberius?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I will do that,” Kallithyia agreed, she wasn't looking for trouble afterall, “I know that Aspasia is the ship’s healer, but you have not told me what function Calpurnia or Octavia serves aboard the ship.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"As I said, Calpurnia is the primary ship's mage.  Octavia is in charge of the ship's defense as well as the quartermaster."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, I see,”  Kallithyia replied even though she didn’t know what a quartermaster was or did, “be right back, Lavinia.”

* It was quickly forgotten as they arrived at their cabin and Kallithyia slipped inside and dropped off both her armor and bow.  She dawned the greatsword sheath and glanced quickly in the mirror, she thought that it looked silly with the leaf-patterned dress but if it would please Catullus it would be worth it. *

“Okay,”  Kallithyia said with a brief smile as she slipped back out the door, “lets go get you fixed up, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure."

*They walk to another room, and Lavinia looks around.*

"Not here.  Aspasia must be busy then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Luxuriating in the change of pain to pleasure and the relaxation of his muscles, Tiberius replies languidly:*

“Yes thank you Aspasia it feels wonderful, it’s been a long time since I’ve had a good massage and you’re very skilled.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Is that unusual?”  Kallithyia asked curiously.

* It was a small sized ship after all and she hadn’t heard anything abnormal. *









*OOC:*


 RA: Just a reminder that Kallithyia has the Quick Reconnoiter feat.  I don’t think anything real important is going on but the feat is something the GM needs to remember about. (Not that I don’t think your forgetting anything.   ) 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Good.  I am glad.  Now just relax, Tiberius, while I move to clear away all that tension.

*Her bare flesh tingles against his as she lays pressed against him, her hands moving across his body to find all the tense spots and massage them into limp blissful relaxation.  Eventually, she feels satisfied for the moment.*

"You can turn over now, Tiberius."

*When he tries, he finds that it is hard to move--he is almost paralysed by the relaxation.  His body feels so lasy, like it's in the perfect spot now and doesn't want to have to move.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Not really.  There is much call for her skills here, so she often has a patron of her healing arts.  She's also the ship's morale officer.  That must be a lot of responsibility.  I've never asked her for help before, so I'm not sure how long it takes, but most of the crew keep coming back to her time and again, even with only minor injuries."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Only minor injuries,”  Kallithyia repeated to herself, though she had never met Aspasia her opinion of her was growing rapidly and she was worried about over working her, “Lavinia, if you wish to avoid adding to Aspasia’s workload you can chose not to be seen by her, seeing your eye bruised for a few days would be a good reminder for me anyways, but I do believe I would like to met her anyways.”

* Kallithyia glances around the room to pass some of the time looking for anything of interest but without moving anything as she doesn’t want to anger Aspasia. *









*OOC:*


 Spot +7; Search +5 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Okay, well we can wait for her here, I guess."

*The room is a crew quarters, where many crew members sleep.  There's not too much of interest here, though.  Just mundane stuff.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay, Lavinia,” kalli says why she looks around the crew quarters before finally asking a question, “why does someone as important as the ships healer work out of such a small space?”









*OOC:*


 I’m assuming that the crew quarters are tiny, cramped, and with very little privacy.  Like I’m use to.  Let me know if I’m wrong, though.  Is there nothing personal, Aspasia’s or someone else’s, laying around? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, she doesn't work here, that I know of.  This is just where she stays.  All of the crew stays here.  That's her bed over there.  The one with the little book on it."

(OOC: Yup, it's cramped.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s a good thing that all you girls are so small,”  Kallithyia admits, “I don’t think I could fit in one of those beds.”   

* Kallithyia had moved over to Aspasia’s bed and looked dubiously at its cramp confines.  Her emerald eyes are drawn to the book as it’s the only item of personally interest and she quickly moves closer to curiously without touching it. *









*OOC:*


 Can Kallithyia read the writing on the cover?  If not can she pick out enough words to pick up the language.  (Like I can't read German but I know when I'm looking at it.) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I think you’re too good Aspasia, I don’t really want to move from right here,” Tiberius sighs as he lays there unmoving.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Probably not.  Good thing you have your own room then."

(OOC: Kallithyia can't read it--but she can see that it's High Praetorian.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Okay then.  I'll just turn you over myself."

*She flips him over and moves her graceful pleasure-bringing hands across his body.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia kept her disappointment to herself, through truthfully, she wasn’t surprised as only Lavinia and Catullus had been able to communicate with her and it was a Praetorian ship after all.  Besides as being the ship’s healer Kallithyia would be all that surprised if Aspasia spoke more than one language so not all was lost. *

“I see now why you where so willing to share a bed with me,” Kallithyia jested jokingly as looked at the other beds, “is your own bed normally in here, Lavinia?” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Mmm, that’s nice,” Tiberius says opening his eyes, “You really have magical hands Aspasia.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It still is in here.  Right over there."

*She points.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Why thank you, Tiberius," Aspasia brings her massage to a climax and plants a kiss just on Tiberius's chest, hugging against him as she rolls back her shoulders, "I guess we're done here, unless you'd like some more.  Just tell me and we'll continue."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I thought we agreed you would stay in my room?” Kallithyia looks both dispointed and understanding as she moves over and looks at her honor guard’s bed, “not that I wouldn’t understand if you decided to avoid me as much as possible…”  









*OOC:*


 Any interesting personal items around Lavinia’s rack? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I will be staying in your room, but that doesn't mean I don't have a bed here.  It's not like you can really move it."

(OOC: Kalli doesn't see any interesting personal items around Lavinia's area)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I guess that is true,”  Kallithyia admitted as she turned around, the lack of keep shakes hadn’t truly surprised her considering Lavinia’s past, and smiled at her honor guard, “but you do have a bed, Lavinia.  You have mine.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“No Aspasia, that was wonderful and while I may return for another of your wonderful massages another day, I’m well and truly relaxed and rejuvenated for now thank you.”

OOC: Did you run the events backwards? Tiberius was laying face down first, before he was flipped.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, as you said, it's yours.  But I am honoured to share it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

Tiberius:
[SBLOCK]
"I am glad.  Then it is a great tribute to the goddess.  Would you like to do anything more?"

(OOC: I knew that when I started .  I edit the shoulder-blades to be the chest)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It is I who am honored, Lavinia,” Kallithyia smiled honesty, “I could not have asked for a better honor guard or a more compassionate and understanding soul.”

Kallithyia continued to grin as she added dryly, “So I do believe it is *our* bed, okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, I'm not all that great," Lavinia dismisses,
"Okay, it is ours if you say it is Kallithyia."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well you are a very pretty woman Aspasia, but I don’t think I could go further without tarnishing my vows to my wife.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Ra: [SBLOCK]“Good, it is as it should be,”  Kallithyia smiled and embrace the short woman in a friendly manner, she was happy that the issue of the bed's ownership had been brought to a close, “why do you dismiss and degreade yourself so quickly, Lavinia?”









*OOC:*


 I might have missed it… but what race is Lavinia?  Praetorian? 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh, you're too uptight, Tiberius.  The pleasure brought by Lady Vynerys should be no slave to Junia's frowns.  No wonder you had so much tension...You need to let go more, I think."

(OOC: 
Knowledge[Religion] says: Vynerys is the goddess of love, beauty, and pleasure
Knowledge[Religion] says: Junia is the goddess of marriage)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Because I know how much I am worth..."

(OOC: Yes, she's Praetorian.  Everyone on this ship had better be Praetorian unless they were just a slave, since otherwise they shouldn't be on Gyaros )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“What’s this nonsense?”  Kallithyia frowned her arms rested upon Lavinia’s shoulders as she continued to hold her, “you cannot put a true value on a life.  It’s as simple as that, Lavinia.”









*OOC:*


 I had thought as much.  Anyhow, Lavinia must have some very interesting stats to be a more dexterous fighter than a powerhouse.





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Not a value in gold...I just know who I am.  And as a warrior, I'm nothing compared to you, Kallithyia.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You’re also many seasons younger than me,”  Kallithyia replied with humility that she truly believed as she smiled before looking down upon Lavinia’s armor to study it...

“Lavinia, do you miss the crowds at all?” Kallithyia asked quickly when there eyes met again. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I don't miss the early times...but at the end, with the crowd cheering and everyone behind me, it was kind of fun to fight, to practise and show off my skills.  I didn't like to fight to kill, though.  I tried to spare my opponents."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded and only asked another question without passing judgment, “Then why did you leave it, Lavinia?  I have heard and even fought a few free gladiators in the pit.”  









*OOC:*


 Let me know if free gladiators don’t exist but I think I read somewhere from you that they did but I could easily be wrong. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I wouldn’t wish to disappoint my wife into thinking she wasn’t enough for me, though you do indeed tempt me Aspasia. Hmm, are you of the belief that marriage is an outdated concept, or is it that you think it shouldn’t interfere with enjoying the moment? Perhaps it is something I haven’t even considered as I haven’t studied our religion that heavily apart from knowing who is who and what they represent?”

OOC: Poor Tiberius what a dilemma.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Because I knew I couldn't stay...What mattered is that this is where I was sent after my disgrace.  Besides which, fighting pointless battles for the amusement of others...it may bring fame, but it is no way to regain my honour."

(OOC: You are correct)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, marriage is an ancient custom, and it was certainly viewed in a stricter way back in the old days, when the old gods ruled, at least as far as the texts say.  But even the ancient heroes often had mistresses and girlfriends, particularly when they were at war and their wife was at home...Still, I don't know if I would say that marriage is _outdated_ per se, but as a priestess of Vynerys, you'll understand if I don't consider it to be such a restraint.  So you could say that I pick the second option--that it shouldn't interfere with enjoying the moment.  The concept of 'Carpe diem' is one thing that Vynerys and Myneria share in common that some of the old gods do not."

"Would you like to explore the blessings of Vynerys with me?" 

(OOC: Yup   At least its a better dilemma than 'Your new friend to whom you just gave the artefact you were storing turns out to have murdered your father by blowing his head off'.  Oh wait, that's just Vasha  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded and hugged the younger woman one more time before speaking, “it is not my place to tell you how to live your life nor do you need my blessing, so to speak, but I do agree with your decision to leave…  Lavinia, can you leave this vessel whenever you chose or did you sign up for a certain length of time?”  









*OOC:*


 I think I've pretty much metagamed why Aspasia is absent...  Anyhow, if she gets freed up tonight would it be possible to have a few more Kalli/Lavinia only posts first before she shows? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I just signed up as crew to get passage to Meridian.  I can do as I please after that."

(OOC: You metagamer you )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Still feeling a little overwhelmed by the feelings the massage evoked, Tiberius replies hesitantly as his body begins to tense again over the concerns he feels.*

“Well with our duty to the empire keeping us apart so often, I do miss the company of my wife. I should be strong enough to wait for her, but it is hard and your massage has brought certain feelings to the surface. Hmm, I still don’t know if I can explore the blessings of Vynerys with you as it feels like betraying my wife, and if I did I could only hope Claudia will be forgiving of my weakness though I would be understanding of her if she did the same considering our situation. Perhaps we shouldn't have married while our duties sent us to the opposite ends of the empire.”

OOC: Poor Vasha.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh!  You're tensing up again," Aspasia reaches out and strokes his body some moe to try to relieve the tension, "I understand about your wife...she sounds like a kind woman.  I'm sure she wouldn't see it as betrayal at all, and it isn't.  Still, it is your choice, and I will not push you."

*She lays a gentle kiss on the soft flesh beneath her fingers and continues the slow massage to relieve the new tension while waiting for his answer.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*As Aspasia strokes his body the tension drains out of it as Tiberius is suddenly hit by an epiphany.*

“I wouldn’t be losing any of my love for her by sharing this with you Aspasia, after all it’s only a sharing of our bodies, so you’re right I wouldn’t be betraying her in that way which is the most important. You’re probably right in that she wouldn’t see it that way either as I’m not seeking you out in love or dissatisfaction in her,” Tiberius replies smiling, “So yes I will share the blessings of Vynerys with you if you will forgive my misgivings and overly high ideals.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Aspasia smiles and stroke her fingers across his cheek.*

"Ah, you truly understand.  Good," she smiles and kisses him there, "Don't worry, there's nothing to forgive.  Ideals like those are cute, and working past your misgivings arouses me...Let me show you Vynerys's blessings..."

*And she removes what little remains of her clothes, cuddling up against him and kissing him on the lips as she waits for him to remove his pants.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Sliding out of his pants, he returns her kiss as he begins to relax even more in Aspasia’s company.*

“Well I do tend to see things as either black or white, perhaps this epiphany will help me reconcile a lot of other things in my life as well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Seeing things as black and white is no fun--it's only when you let that go that you open your eyes to all of the beautiful colours in the world..." her voice is thoughtful and sweet, but then it becomes soft and sensuous, "And now...let me show you..."

*Aspasia shows Tiberius the blessing of her goddess, and it feels good.  Very good.  Even better than the massage.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Almost fainting from the pleasure Tiberius tries to keep up with Aspasia, imparting as much pleasure as he knows how, but finding he knows a lot less than he thought.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Aspasia laughs good-naturedly at Tiberius's naivete and strokes his cheek, gently guiding him along the way as she whispers breathlessly:*

"If anything, your wife is going to thank me for this later!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius grins at Aspasia’s laughter, chuckling himself at his fumbling touches.*

“I was thinking that myself, as I fumbled along in the shadow of your adroit touches.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Don't worry...the more you submit to Vynerys's whispers within your soul, the more comfortable you will become, and when you are fully comfortable, you will become even more wonderful at this.  Now let me show you something new!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Please expose me to all the wonders Vynerys has to offer, for now that I’ve been exposed to such I feel a thirst for it I couldn’t have previously imagined!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Good.  Very good!  There's a reason Junia is out of style--she's no fun!"

*Aspasia shows Tiberius many new and wondrous things, trying to teach him all the techniques so that he can truly take something special out of this for Claudia as well.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Never knowing how much there was to experience, Tiberius feels as if he may well have neglected Claudia somewhat, but knows he will not do so in future as Aspasia teaches him many marvelous talents and techniques.*

“Mmm, that was wondrous indeed Aspasia, I’m sure we both will thank you for many years to come for the lessons you’ve imparted today.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It is my pleasure!  Contrary to what Junia professes, I think the best possible thing for a marriage is to have both partners spend some time with a priestess of Vynerys to help them bond and learn how to please each other.  It's even better if all three share pleasure together, as then the priestess can both teach and watch them to offer advice together with both at once."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I may have to mention that to Claudia when the opportunity presents itself, we’d definitely never considered that before, not that we’ve had much time together so it would have been hard to manage.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, keep it in mind, Tiberius.  You're a nice guy, and your Claudia is lucky to have someone as sweet and loyal as you.  She deserves the best.  Is there anything else I can do for you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I can’t think of anything else right now, unless there’s something you have in mind,” Tiberius says smiling, “But I may come in search of another massage or perhaps more lessons if you wouldn’t mind. Perhaps when Claudia and I are together again, and decide to go in search of a priestess of Vynerys, could I perhaps convince you to perform that role as we already have a trust between us?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"If you can find me again at that time, then sure!  I would be glad to do it, and I would love to meet your wife.  If you are done for now, then I will go and check to see if I am needed.  It was nice being with you Tiberius."

*She kisses him on the cheek and then heads over to get her clothes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It was truly a pleasure being with you Aspasia, and feel free to come to me if you need anything that I might help you with.”

*Gathering his own clothes Tiberius dresses and then collects his weapon belt, buckling it around his waist. Leaving all of his armaments except his short sword and dagger in the corner and Arminus on the chairback where he placed him earlier.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Aspasia smiles and waves.*

"Okay, I'll do that.  See you soon, Tiberius!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Smiling in return, he gives her a jaunty salute.*

“Certainly Aspasia, I’m sure it won’t be too long before we cross paths again.”

*Tiberius follows Aspasia from his cabin, heading back to the deck to enjoy the splendor of wildspace for a while his spirit rejuvenated.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*As Tiberius heads out to the deck to enjoy the splendour of Wildspace, he notices that Catullus is also there, staring out into Wildspace.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Smiling as he approaches Catullus’ position, he looks on the surrounding void with a new enthusiasm... one he hasn’t felt for a long while.*

“You know you were right earlier Catullus, wildspace is just remarkable to be in...the feel of the deck beneath your feet and the inky blackness streaming past, it makes you wonder what else is out there!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I wholeheartedly agree!  Imagine how many worlds are out there somewhere...makes you feel so tiny.  And all the people and places you've seen too..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well you don’t get to see too much from within an army, but I have been to quite a few places certainly. Of course most if not all of those places are now part of the empire, so they’re not quite as they once were, but I imagine they’d still be very interesting to visit. Perhaps you can tour them with your wife to be once you return from this trip. You know it’s silly, but I don’t think I asked what her name was earlier...very rude of me indeed!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, it's no worry.  I should have asked you about your Claudia as well.  My fiancee's name is Lynestra," he sighs dreamily, "And she is the most wonderful woman in all the Spheres."

"But I shouldn't go on too much about Lynestra.  Tell me more about Claudia."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“What can I say of Claudia, the light of my life, she’s a beautiful, intelligent, and compassionate woman several years my junior. Her gorgeous silver tresses fall just past her shoulders, and her copper eyes are warm and inviting. She has a zest for life that none can equal, and she makes me happier than I can say. A Warmage like myself she is also creative and artistic, the drawings in my notebook are like the scratchings of a child compared to her masterpieces...looking at them you could almost imagine them leaping of the page to fight or fly away,” Tiberius sighs happily as his eyes seem to shift out of focus at the thought of his wife, “Hmm, I guess I’d forgotten just how much I love her not having seen her for so long, thank you for asking and helping me to remember the things I have to look forward to when we are reunited again Catullus, and feel free to speak of Lynestra, as I would hear of her as well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Meridian?”  Kallithyia asked curiously as she wondered rather or not Catullus was going there too, “why that planet, Lavinia?  What makes it so special?”









*OOC:*


 A few posts without her showing shows her importance, half a page, well I hope Tiberius isn’t in to much trouble…  

How would a typical Conacian address a healer from her own tribe and/or a healer in general?  





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, you are most welcome Tiberius.  Lynestra, well...what can I say?  She has the form and beauty of a goddess, or perhaps more accurately, that of a Rowaini princess.  Some men prefer her sister Elaine, but I wouldn't have anyone but Lynestra.  She's more beautiful than an Archon, with her long blonde hair and sparkling blue eyes.  She is beautiful, kind, loving, loyal, and a quick wit to boot.  She constantly surprises me with just how wonderful she is.  She has the most beautiful singing voice outside of a Melodian, and she can weave with the deft skill of a master, creating beautiful and intricate works of art...and all that is only a fraction of how wonderful she is."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, Meridian is a place where you can travel to many other places--that's true of Gyaros too, but I wanted to leave Gyaros behind me."

(OOC: Nah, I could have had her come, but you told me you wanted more time.  She'd probably use something similar to 'honoured healer', though the healer is sometimes also the Lorekeeper)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“I can understand why, Gyaros holds nothing but pain for me too,”  Kallithyia agreed with a nodded, smiled understandingly, and quickly surmised Lavinia’s future, “and from Meridian do you don’t have any true plans I take it?”  









*OOC:*


 Ah.  I see.  Well I’m ready for this most honorable healer whenever you are too. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No, not really.  You're right."

*Just then, a woman wearing a pretty, skimpy-looking dress, with long coppery locks and bright silver eyes, and a sweet, kindhearted smile heads into the room and speaks back and forth to Lavinia in Praetorian.  Eventually the new woman turns to Kalli and asks in Seelie:*

"Warmest greetings, Kallithyia.  I'm Aspasia, and I am pleased to meet you.  Do you speak Seelie?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia dumbly watched the exchange between Lavinia and the new girl, who had left her in awe with her beauty.  Yes, her sister, including herself, would probably be considered more attractive by most but even though Kallithyia couldn’t understand the words being exchanged she felt enchanted and drawn to this new arrival… *

“Yes, I do, most honorable and beautiful healer, though its not my first language there are some advantages in talking to you in it,” Kallithyia couldn’t help but smile as she left the reasons vague, she was so relived and grateful that she had someone else she could talk to and on top of that this new girl was who they had been waiting for, “and I too give warmest greetings and are very pleased to meet you.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Aww.  You're sweet, Kallithyia.  May the goddess smile on you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“As are you, most honorable and beautiful healer,” Kallithyia manages to smile through her blush, “but I think it would be wise if we keep such knowledge to ourselves…  If you were informed of my captivity then you realize what a difficult position I would be in if the truth of my sweetness got out.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Why certainly, Kallithyia.  I presume it is because you want to keep a reputation for being tough?  Regardless, your secret is safe with me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Something like that,”  Kallithyia beamed before adding a wink and growing curious, “most honorable and beautiful healer?  Which goddess did you speak of when you asked them to smile upon me?”  









*OOC:*


 I imagine that nymphs aren’t religious but do they understand why others have faith or is it an alien concept to them all together? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=KAlli]
"I am devoted to the goddess Vynerys.  What about you?  I'd imagine you don't really have a goddess of your own?"

(OOC: Yes, they can understand why others have faith.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“She sounds wonderful, and it definitely sound like you’re truly in love which is a blessing in itself,” Tiberius replies, continuing in what is almost a conspiratorial whisper, “Of course I would say Claudia is more beautiful than an Archon too, but I have to be careful where I say that as they don’t like being compared to _lesser_ Praetorian women in an unfavourable light.”

*Tiberius then laughs at the fortune they both have found in a partner that they love and treasure.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, that's true...then again, they are more beautiful on average, so they do have a point, I guess."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, it’s not common amongst my people,”  Kallithyia said sweetly and honesty, “but that doesn’t mean I’m not familiar with it.  I saw many people pray before battle in the pits in the hopes that they would survive…  I never saw anyone that I knew for sure was saved by their faith but I saw many truly inspired by it.”

“Why do you pray to Vynerys?  What is it about her that inspires your devotion to her?”  Kallithyia smiled apolitically, “I hope you will forgive me, most honorable and beautiful healer, for not knowing about your faith…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I pray to Vynerys to bring happiness and love to all people.  She is the goddess of beauty, love, and pleasure, you see."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Certainly they are beautiful and being so exotic by contrast to he general Praetorian appearance of metalic hues, I’m sure just heightens the beauty they do possess even further...although it seems as if you’ve found someone quite exotic yourself. A Rowani woman, where did you manage to meet her?“[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I've been travelling the Spheres, you know?  I met her far, far away, and I'm going to go to be with her soon...isn't it romantic?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, I see,” Kallithyia beamed a appreciative smile, those values were right in line, for the most part, with a nymphs, including Kallithyia’s, “most honorable and beautiful healer?  is Vynerys a nymph?” Kallithyia asked with honest interest. 









*OOC:*


 Let me know if the Conacian nymphs are too different to appreciate those values. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Aspasia laughs lightly and shakes her head, her coppery locks shifting softly as she does.*

"Oh no, Kallithyia.  She's a goddess.  Although she is as beautiful as a Nymph, and I suppose you could depict her as one or think of her as one if you liked.  Goddesses have many aspects, so Vynerys could have a Nymph aspect too, so that she could share her love with any Nymphs who wished to keep her in their hearts."

(OOC: They're different, but most Amazon tribes still appreciate it, just they don't think it's the be all end all like Seelie Nymphs )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Love across the spheres...to meet someone so far away from home and from a different culture at that who completes your existence...it certainly is romantic to say the least!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh yes!  But that doesn't mean that meeting someone from home who shares your interests and your heart, like Claudia, is any less so."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia smiled as she replied graciously, not at all upset to hear the sermon but not convinced by it, “I see, most honorable and beautiful healer, and I will consider your words carefully…  I could hopefully draw some understanding from what happened to me from them.” 

* Kallithyia frowned as she finished speaking.  She hadn’t meant to think upon it her captivity but it had happened anyways. *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Of course not and I wouldn’t change how we met, though the circumstances since then could use a little revision,” Tiberius chuckles, “It’s just your tale sounds far more fanciful, something that stirs the imagination, like an ancient tale where a hero finds his bride in a far off land, after rescuing her from some dire peril...you didn’t do that did you?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"What happened to you?  What do you mean?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I guess it does sound like that...no, I never rescued her from some dire peril, although I admit that would make a better story, wouldn't it?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It certainly would make for a more heroic story, that’s for sure!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]  “Maybe they didn’t tell you, most honorable and beautiful healer,”  Kallithyia admitted as she looked upon her in both sadness and humiliation,  “my original enslavement too me to Scandaj were I was to become a pleasure slave…  It was close to a year before they decided I would never be cooperative to what they wanted and it was then I was sold so I could fight for the entertainment of your people.” 









*OOC:*


 Is Aspasia going to tell Kallithyia to address her as Aspasia and not, "most honorable and beautiful healer" anytime soon? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"What about you?  Where did you first meet Claudia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, Kallithyia, that's awful!  Vynerys frowns angrily on evil men like those.  Oh, you can call me Aspasia if you like, Kallithyia.  Can I call you Kalli?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded through her pain, the memories fresh once again but even as she forces herself to try she cannot recall a face to go along with the atrocious pain, and answers in a very subdued tone, “yes you may, most honorable and beautiful Aspasia.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Just Aspasia will do, if you like...Kalli, don't let yourself be lost in the pain...I know it can be great, but do not dwell on it.  Just let it heal, okay?  I can help.  I am a healer, as you said..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia seemed to brighten hopefully at Aspasia’s words even though her subdued tone suggested she disbelieved her, “a healer you are but how can you help me, Aspasia?  My body, with Catullus’ compassion and a few coconuts, has recovered…  At least if none touches me when I don’t expect it…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I am the ship's morale officer for a reason, Kalli.  I specialise in healing not just the body but the mind too.  I have experience in listening to people's troubles and helping them become happy again."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I first saw Claudia when I was at the Academy, but I didn’t actually meet her until we were on campaign together, her first foray into the field. While serving we struck up a friendship which quickly turned to love. After the campaign was complete we spent our leave together falling more deeply in love and were fortunate enough to be assigned to the same unit again during our next duty cycle. Our feelings continued to grow and when we were permitted leave again we married, that was 3 years ago.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia replied absently as she considered the healer’s words.  Finely, with a sigh Kallithyia spoke, “it seems unlikely I will ever be able to repay them all, as is my people’s way…  Maybe Vynerys’ way, and your own, will bring me piece of mind…”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, that sounds romantic too...it's a crime that you were never able to find leave time together after that...[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"It would bring me great joy if I was able to help you.  Feel free to talk to me about it at any time, whenever you feel ready."[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Would right now work, Aspasia?” Kallithyia asked quickly, shame for another reason fresh in her emerald eyes, “I do not understand how but my slavery has changed me in some deep profound way…”

“I’m not sure what she said when we arrived but I caused the bruise,”  Kallithyia points with great shame towards Lavinia’s bruised cheek as she spoke quickly to her honor guard in the more angry sounding Conasan, “Lavinia, please allow Aspasia to see your bruise.”

Kallithyia stands and waits while she hopes that, like Lavinia, Aspasia will not hold it against her, “I never got rages of anger like that before, Aspasia.  I’ve always been cool and collected, a natural leader amongst my people if you will.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes it was quite romantic and I feel fortunate that we got to spend so much time together initially, which helped to cement our relationship and has allowed us to endure the time apart. Well we manage a few days here and there, but it’s not enough for either of us...hopefully we can get a duty cycle or two together again soon or preferably some leave.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure, Kalli.  Right now would be just wonderful."

"Oh, she didn't mention it, actually."

"Sure, Kallithyia."

*Lavinia nods and displays her bruise impassively.  Aspasia strokes Lavinia's cheek gently and the bruise melts away as Lavinia shivers in pleasure.*

*Then Aspasia turns to Kalli and puts her arms around the taller Nymph in a kind, loving hug, stroking her slowly and comfortingly with deft hands that bring soothing relaxation all throughout Kalli's body.*

"Oh Kalli, it's okay.  It'll be alright.  I know how you're feeling...I've seen it before.  It's not your fault, Kalli.  It's not your fault," Aspasia speak gently and unjudgingly, her voice soothing and kind. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm sure you will, Tiberius.  You two deserve it!  And all your time away will only heighten your passion when you finally find the time together, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia had been surprised to be a recipient of a hug, but as she quickly accepted it, and offered one of her own in return she realizes just how foolish she was for not seeing it coming.    Aspasia was a very loving and kind girl after all… *


“Aspasia, you have a most wonderful touch,” Kallithyia admitted between sighs as her thoughts turned to the brutality she had been dealt in life, “why couldn’t they have touched me like this?  Why did they hold me down as a group and forced my legs upon?”

* Though she fought to remain strong she could feel her eyes began to weep tears of grief again and she quickly became even tenser. * 

“Aspasia, most wonderfully noble and beautiful of healers, could we stop…?”  she felt compelled to ask firmly but regretfully as her own thoughts turned to rather or not she had hurt the healer’s emotions, “or at least to someplace more private like my room…  I would like to limit those exposed to my grief.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I guess you’re right, Catullus. Well I can only hope it’s sooner rather than later!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Certainly, Kalli.  I understand.  I shouldn't have started to try to help you in such a public venue--I apologise.  Let's go to your room right now, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"If the Fates are kind, then it is certain that it will be so!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“From your lips Catullus to the ears of the Fates!” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'll drink to that!" Catullus agrees, pulling a bottle of wine and two glasses from his pack, "Want some?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, what wine have you got there?”

OOC: Always looking for more information aren’t I.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It's a Rowaini Rosâme.  Very light red that sort of blends the qualities of a good red and a good white.  Here," he pours a glass for each of them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius takes the glass from Catullus, sipping the wine he allows it to flow slowly over his tongue before swallowing.*

“Ah, delicate and refreshing a fine wine indeed.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Agreed.  To Claudia and Lynestra!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“The two most beautiful and wonderful women in all the spheres!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Aye, truly!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“May they both be with us soon!”

*With that, he taps his glass against Catullus’ and takes a drink in their honour.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Catullus takes a long drink too.*

"Yes, I am sure it will be so.  I hope Kallithyia is doing alright too..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I hope so too, she will need a lot of time to heal and I imagine I haven’t even heard the half of it. I hope Lavinia thinks to take Kallithyia to Aspasia for her assistance, she’s a very understanding, insightful, and persuasive woman who I think could help a great deal.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, if she doesn't, then we could go take Kallithyia to see Aspasia too.  Who is Aspasia, by the way?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“She’s the girl we went looking for earlier and which I obviously found,” Tiberius replies smiling, “She’s a priestess of Vynerys, and her duties on the ship appear to be the ship's healer and morale officer so Kallithyia’s situation should be right in her area of expertise I think.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, yes.  That makes sense then.  We need to have Kallithyia go see her, if she will even agree to it..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That’s my biggest doubt, that if she’s asked to go to her she’ll refuse, but hopefully she’ll find Aspasia on her own.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"We'll see.  Hopefully it will be natural for her to find the healer..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes I hope so too...well I hate to drink and run, but I promised I’d keep Calpurnia company for a while. So if you don’t mind I’ll head off to keep that promise.”

*Tiberius finishes off his wine, handing the glass back to Catullus as he awaits a response.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, it is no trouble.  I shall see you later, then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Surely, thank you for the good company and wine.”

*Tiberius then leaves the deck to keep Calpurnia company while she mans the helm.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Calpurnia waves as Tiberius returns.*

"Hello again, Tiberius.  Thank you for coming to keep me company.  You are very thoughtful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius seats himself in front of the helm seat, making himself a cushion from his cloak.*

“No problem at all Calpurnia, so how long have you been a ship pilot?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I've been at it for a few months--it's a good way to make income to finance my studies, and I can often do some of the research while I'm on the helm, so it's really win/win."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that sounds like a good deal. Hmm, I don’t know what I’ll do in 5 years when my mandatory term in the military is up...how long did you serve?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I served only 5 years.  I was granted an honourable discharge for various reasons, which was fine with me, really."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I guess the military life isn’t for everyone, plus I bet it’s more fun to study magic without having to concentrate solely on battlefield applications.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“It’s okay, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia says understandingly as she embraces the healer tightly, “I know you only wish to help me and I know that you will.”

“Lavinia,” Kallithyia says in her natively harsh language as she reluctantly lets go of the healer, “Aspasia and I are returning to my room.  You can either stand guard outside the door, which I don’t think is truly needed, or you can consider yourself on break and I will find you when we are done.” 









*OOC:*


 How do Palmaids say goodbyes/greetings with a good friend?  Is it with a chastise kiss like the Seelie or something more? 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It's true, although I do still think of battlefield applications all the time--it's just nice to not have the pressure to always be working on something that will advance our battlefield advanatage."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure--consider me on break then, Kallithyia."

(OOC: Usually a one-handed hug where they clasp a hand behind the other person back and squeeze a little hug.  A kiss is added only if they are close)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Till later then, Lavinia,” Kalli says with a friendly smile as she tentatively gives the girl a one handed hug, she wasn’t sure if she would understand it’s meaning. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I do enjoy the tactical application of battlefield magic, though I would like to branch out a little into something that isn’t necessarily so focused on warfare, perhaps I’ll have the chance on this journey. Hmm, you’re right that the pressure certainly does build up, especially on trying to build the ultimate battlefield construct, though it’s certainly a goal I hope to achieve some day. It still looks to be quite some ways off right now, with my limited understanding of the more powerful constructs, though I do have a few ideas which I’m hoping to trial with my personal construct should I gain the ability to do so.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Lavinia smiles and waves, as Kalli and Aspasia heads back to Kalli's cabin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmm...well if you'd like to compare notes, I'd be more than happy to help if I can.  Just let me know if I can help."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia glanced inquisitively towards her newest companion as they walked back to Kallithyia’s cabin and soon she started asking questions. *

“So, Aspasia, tell me more about yourself like where are you from and where did you pick up Seelie?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, let's see.  I'm from the planet of Kyprasa, the jewel of the Mylarn Sphere, where Vynerys's worship is strongest of all.  I learned Seelie while studying the ways of love in various cultures, in this case, the Amaranthian way."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]Kallithyia smiled friendly at the healer and grinned with interested at the healer’s words, “I see, Aspasia. I’ve obviously never been to Kyprasa but it sounds like a wonderful place and I’m lucky you chose to study both Seelie and the ‘Amaranthian way’ of love,” Kallithyia added quickly with genuine admiration, “I have few people whom I can actually communicate with on this ship and no one else who would be interested in any form of Amaranthian Love.”









*OOC:*


 To make sure I have this right the Amaranthian way of love is sisterly love (both physical or emotional) or did I guess wrong?  Also I imagine the Conacian Amazons were kept separate at all times so its been 4 years since Kallithyia truly experienced love, correct? 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I'm glad that I did too, especially since it will help me to help you today."

(OOC: @Love--Yup, that's right.  
         @ Separation--Sure, that makes sense to me.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia grinned coyly at Aspasia, while her hand reaching for and grasping Aspasia’s much smaller but just as delicate hand as they continued on their way. *

“Aspasia, could you tell me more of your homeworld.  Is it beautiful?  Is it as peaceful as your gentle nature would make it seem to be?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It is a nice place, and very beautiful.  The planet is comprised mostly of water, with many beautiful islands and chains of islands.  Due to the physical separation of the islands, we tend to have a wide variety of beautiful plants and animals as they evolved separately from each other.  We have a binary star system, with two suns, both of which are blue stars, and they reflect their light on the moons, lending an azure shine to them as well.  It is mainly peaceful, thanks to the protection of the Praetorian Empire, and we have a relatively large number of simple priestesses, like myself, rather than Templars."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That sounds quite lovely, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia admitted as she squeezed the healer’s hand affectionately, “and I am glad the Praetorian Empire realize this but I must admit I’m surprised they do, they seem so inclined to take what they want no matter what the cost,” Kallithyia sighs and frowns as thinks about her sisters again and how the Praetorian Empire treated them, “anyhow, when will you return to your a lovely home, Aspasia, and how long have you been gone?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, we're a part of the Empire.  They are generally good to their friends and ruthless to their enemies, and they hope that this policy will lead other planets to peacably join with them like ours did.  I'll be back to visit Kyprasa soon, but my place is to go out across the worlds and bring joy and happiness to those who need a little bit of love or guidance."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“So your on a pilgrimage for your religion, Aspasia?”  Kallithyia asked with much respected in her voice before growing curious of the healer’s home once again, “so has Kyprasa always been part of the Empire?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I guess you could call it a pilgrimage, I guess.  It's more like an ongoing journey to meet new people and help them find joy, rather than a one-time trip to a religious site."

"Well, no.  Kyprasa was once a free planet, home to a loose trading league between the islands.  When the Praetorians first arrived on the planet, the leaders pf Kyprasa called a council, and with the guidance of Vynerys and her high priestess, we decided to join the Praetorians, gaining full status and protection in the Empire."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I am glad and honored that you found me, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia admitted honesty, “would the Praetorians have left Kyprasa alone if your council had refused to join their empire?”[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m sure we’ll get to compare notes at some point, I just didn’t happen to bring them with me right now as I was primarily coming to keep you company, though if I think of anything specific you’ll be the first to know.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Sure, that sounds great.  So tell me, Tiberius, what sorts of spells are your favourites?  I think you can learn a lot about a person why learning what types of magic they like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, it makes me happy to hear that, Kalli," Aspasia replies warmly, then she turns thoughtful, "I'm not sure what would have happened if Kyprasa didn't agree...We probably could have become allies to the Empire and stayed independent, but being full citisens has its advantages."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, well I don’t really have much of a favourite as my spells are pretty well spread between all the schools. The only thing I don’t have are enchantments above the level of cantrips. How about you Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Not as happy as it makes me to say it, Aspasia,” Kallithyia admitted honesty as she paused to collect her thoughts and opened the door to her cabin, “as a slave you rapidly realize that you will never be loved, fill pleasure, or have free will again…  I’m actually surprised that my sisters and I survived as nymphs we where all very much free spirits…”

“I’m rather surprised that the Praetorians would agree to something like that as I’ve not seen any kindness from the Empire, only from its individuals, but then again I’m not a citizen so maybe citizenship does have its advantages…  Of course that doesn’t explain what happened to Lavinia does it?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I prefer indirect magics--Enchantments, Transmutations, and Illusions in particular.  I feel that they tend to have a larger, more long-lasting effect than the flashy instantaneous attacks.  What do you think?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It must be the strong love in your heart that allowed you to persevere.  Surely Vynerys took pity on your plight and aided your escape."

"Ah, Lavinia...I haven't talked to her thoroughly, but her problem lies in the fact that she was not a full citisen, I think, and she had a run-in with a powerful patrician."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m definitely with you on Illusions and Transmutations, but I haven’t found a lot of Enchantments that I can access have much battlefield application. Conjurations are quite effective too when applied correctly.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That could indeed be true, Aspasia,” Kallithyia admitted but kept her theory that maybe it had all happen so she could learn to love a man.

“As for Lavinia, you know the basics but this patrician mantouched her when she was just a girl and when his wife caught him in the act she was tossed to the pit like a worthless piece of trash…  It is how she and I met,”  Kallithyia anger had risen again but she choked it down as she freely admitted, “it’s also why I worry so much about her…”

“Is Lavinia a full citizen now?  Are you, Aspasia?  What of me?  I am no longer a slave and have been freed now.  Am I citizen of the Empire now?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, Enchantment magic is subtle, but there's some pretty useful effects--particularly spells like Confusion or Mass Hold Person that can keep your opponent inactive or like Crushing Despair that weaken their attacks and defenses, giving you a large advantage."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"That's awful, Kalli.  Lavinia should really have come to talk to me about that...it sounds like she had a very hard life too.  Lavinia is not a full citisen, although perhaps she might become one some day.  You would not be either, although I suppose it would be possible for you too.  As for me, I am a full citisen."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Lavinia should come see you but I doubt she will,”  Kallithyia said worriedly, “she no longer seeks pleasure with others, man or woman, though maybe she seeks it with herself…  I did not ask as she seemed very uncomfortable with the discussion.” 

“Is your full citizenship because your planet is part of the empire?”  Kallithyia asked, “if so I can understand why I do not have citizenship but I do not understand why Lavinia wouldn’t have citizenship…  What does it take to be a citizen of the Empire?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well they’re currently above my skill, though I hate to admit it, but I’ll certainly keep them in mind for the future.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I hope I can help her come to terms with herself..."

"Citisenship is a combination of birth and accomplishment.  The children of citisens are citisens and those who accomplish much become citisens too.  Thanks to the Plebs, the number of citisens can continue to expand in this way.  As for me, my father was a citisen."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, even the simple Sleep spell is effective for beginning mages.  Enchantment magic is interesting, if a bit quirky."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I don’t know about sleep, I’d prefer not to leave soldiers who could be awakened at any moment behind me as I advance.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I will talk to Lavinia, Aspasia, and I imagine she will come and see you even if she truly does not want to,”  Kallithyia hoped that the fact that she had saved Lavinia’s life would make Lavinia realize that Kallithyia only wanted the best for her, Kallithyia also hoped that Aspasia would be okay with it too, “will that be satisfactory, noblest of healers?”

“How do the Plebs affect citizenship?” Kallithyia asked in bewilderment as she motioned to the door her eyes upon Aspasia, “will it bother you if I lock the door, fairest Aspasia?”  









*OOC:*


 What does Kallithyia know of Plebs? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, but you can knock them unconscious or dead while they slumber.  A Colour Spray illusion does the trick as well."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"That would be most excellent--thank you, Kalli," Aspasia smiles, glad to be able to help someone, "Well, the Plebs can constitute the lower class that is ultimately necessary as the backbone for any upper class to function.  This should theoretically allow a larger majority of the people to become citisens."

"Oh, go ahead and lock it if you like.  I don't mind at all."

(OOC: Kallithyia hasn't really had much contact with them--they are far too valuable to be forced to fight as Gladiators.  She's heard that Plebs exist and that they are treated as objects)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA; [sblock]“Good,”  Kallithyia says with a pleased smile as she turns the knob and locks them both within the room.  Kallithyia forces herself to continue to talk about Praetorian society, the knowledge could help her understand those around her while at the same time it could help allow her to help Lavinia to a better life.

Even as she forced herself to continue the talk Kallithyia’s allowed her emerald eyes to truly study Aspasia’s scantily clad form, “These Plebs are new invention I take it?  If not, and they have been around for sometime, I see little reason why all could not be citizens…”  









*OOC:*


 With little contact, and a different view on life, I think Kallithyia would be more inclined to look upon the plebs as Praetorians do. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, they are a new invention, and the process of creating them makes mass-production infeasible.  Still, ever-so-slowly, having the Plebs around raises the standard of living for the people."

(OOC: Makes sense to me)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia nodded contently at the news, maybe Lavinia’s desires to see all treated equally were feasible, “and I would imagine citizenships are up too…  Maybe my own slavery has blinded me in ways…  I must admit that I cannot see Catullus, Lavinia or yourself supporting something so truly evil…” 

“Aspasia,” Kallithyia asked behind a warm smile, “if you do not mind I do believe I wish for your gentle and healing touch to caress me again.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]


			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “I see, and I would imagine citizenships are up too… Maybe my own slavery has blinded me in ways… I must admit that I cannot see Catullus, Lavinia or yourself supporting something so truly evil…”




"Yes, what was done to you was terrible, and it must have been due to the act of a depraved individual or group of them, but let us not dwell on it."



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> "Aspasia, if you do not mind I do believe I wish for your gentle and healing touch to caress me again.”




"Why certainly, Kalli.  Here, let me bring the soft, loving touch of the goddess to heal your body and soul.  How about you take off your top, at least, and lie on the bed for me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded in agreement before she removes her top, an easy process as it only had a few fasteners to begin with, “Of course, my fairest Aspasia.”  

* Though topless and eager for Aspasia’s touch Kallithyia hesitates and doesn’t lay down as she glances longingly upon the healer. *

“Aspasia, I would be misleading you if I told you I was just drawn to your compassion and not your beauty…  I’m not sure how much of the Amaranthian way of love you have studied, or are interested in, but I…” she blushed deeply and worriedly, “I’m not asking you too, mind you, please remain with your comfort zone but I felt like you should know cause I trust you completely…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Why certainly, lovely Kalli.  I feel proud that you would choose to share your love with me, and I graciously accept.  Let me show you the first caress of my love, Kalli."

*Kalli feels her gentle hands on her back as Aspasia climbs on top of her and begins to apply a soothing massage in just the right places. All her tension seems to melt away, as pleasure and relaxation overwhelm the flesh of her back.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia moans softly, almost as if she was suffering and in ways she was as it had been four years since she had graciously given her love to another but even as she tried to focus on the pleasure it was unavoidable for the pain of the last four years to be ignored… *

* Aspasia’s touch, Aspasia’s compassion, and her desire to truly heal Kallithyia was to much for Kallithyia and softly she whimpered in pain remembered and sobbed, hopefully, in pain forgotten. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, that's right.  It's okay," Aspasia whispers softly, gently petting Kalli's cheek comfortingly as the Nymph sobs softly, "Let all the pain surface, be expressed, and then melt away, never to bother you again.  Just relax, and let my hands bring you pleasure and release."

*Aspasia's bare flesh tingles against Kalli's as the priestess lays pressed against her, her hands moving across Kalli's body to find all the tense spots and massage them into limp blissful relaxation.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Ra: [sblock]* Though Kallithyia wanted to please Aspasia her pride made her resist her request, the pain was humiliating and it was meant to be hidden, but even as her mind tensed in resistance her body gave into the relaxation and she continued to sob and cry… *

“Why? Aspasia,” Kallithyia pleaded, “why?”









*OOC:*


 I have an interesting idea… email to follow





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's okay, Kalli.  It's all going to be okay.  I love you Kalli," Aspasia whispers comfortingly, hugging Kalli against her bare flesh as she pets the Nymph gently, deftly, and lovingly, moving to all the right spots to provoke blissful pleasure and contentment.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia shook her head defiantly, her question needed answering in her mind, but she is completely lost in Aspasia’s pleasure as she asked the question with the same rhythm as she pushed herself back into and against Aspasia but finally she forces herself to speak even as her subconscious mind continues to repeated the same question with the same unyielding rhythm. *

“Love…  Love. You too, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia confused completely as she somehow managed to point to the last coconut that rested so close to her but so far away, “coco… milk.  Please rub, massage, in me…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Aspasia's eyebrows arch slightly, and her eyes twinkle as she realises the implication, deftly plucking the last coconut and pouring some of the milk onto her fingertips as she runs her hand across Kalli's soft, sensitive skin stroking rhythmically and soothingly, causing Kalli to explode with pleasure just as her body's tension evaporates, her muscles relaxing and hanging limply, leaving the Palmaid paralysed with sheer bliss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia stared blankly in pure bliss in contentment at whatever was before her, while she noticed her voice felt horse even though she couldn’t remember screaming not that she would have been embarrassed if others had heard her it just wasn’t the way of a nymph but she was utterly shocked at how good and wonderful it had felt… *

* She wanted to be held or be held, she wanted to Aspasia how wonderful it had been but she couldn’t find the words, no she couldn’t find *any* words, and with a complete lack of muscle control she continued to lay upon her stomach, her legs spread wide… * 









*OOC:*


 Nicely posted btw.   I wonder what Aspasia has planed next so does have most of a coconut after all. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I have that and it seems more effective too, especially against massed troops.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Aspasia holds Kalli against her as they lie together, and the Palmaid's notices by the sensation against her flesh more than sight, as her eyes roll back in bliss, that Aspasia has shed her skimpy dress at some point previous.*

*The priestess continues her healing massage, using the coconut milk to tantalise Kalli with the pleasure of symbiosis and physical contact all at once, spiralling to greater and greater bliss until eventually, Kalli passes out in Aspasia's arms, into a deep, contented sleep filled with idyllic dreams of love and happiness.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, most certainly so.  The only worry is that it is sometimes difficult to angle it so it doesn't hit your allies."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * The dreams might have been of love and happiness but they surprised and scared Kallithyia straight to the core causing her to wake with a start.  The Palmaid jump with such force to a seated position that she nearly knocked the sleeping body out of her shared bed... *

* Kallithyia’s emerald eyes where wide in confusion, and possibly slight terror, but she did recognize the naked form, it was Aspasia who had been intertwined with her and not the man she had been dreaming of and not the man she had so willing given herself too… * 

* Her breasts heaved heavily as she tried to recover from the shock and tried to understand what had happened to her… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Aspasia, who had been awake and holding Kalli lovingly and protectively in her arms this whoel time, is a bit startled by Kalli's sudden jump, but she quickly replaces her look of confusion with a smile.*

"Sorry to startle you, Kalli.  Did you have a nice sleep?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I…  I don’t know,” Kallithyia admitted honesty, and with some embarrassment and much shame, as she forced herself to settled back down, she had decided there was no reason to run no matter how much her body seemed inclined to do so, “but you didn’t startle me, my dearest Aspasia.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Not so much if you’re holding a fighting line, but if it turns into a general melee yes it does get a little tricky.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well if I didn't, I wonder what did...Perhaps my massage was inadequate...You were supposed to have a peaceful sleep with dreams of love and happiness inspired by the goddess, but I guess maybe I failed and you had a troubled one instead...although while I was cuddling you asleep in my arms, you seemed to be peaceful and smiling..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Agreed.  Choosing spells based on the exact situation is always a good plan.  I don't miss the actually dangers of being on duty, but sometimes I do miss the challenge of trying to make sure I prepared just the right spells for the mission."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t know anyone who really likes the danger, but the challenge is definitely engaging.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I don't know...some people I know find the dangers and missions to be exciting."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose there are some who thrive on the rush they gain from being in mortal danger. Fortunately they usually volunteer for the more dangerous duties, which is much better for those of us who prefer a more structured advance.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Indeed...that is what the Centurions are for."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well my father managed to make it through as a Centurion...I hope my brothers aren’t too reckless, though I fear they may be.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, fortunately our Centurions are the best-trained warriors in the Spheres, so they do have a good chance of survival even on the front lines."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“There is that,” Tiberius chuckles, “I just hope they’re stationed together, as it could only aid their survival.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"That's true, and it is often the case that they tend to group those who know each other together to help form a more cohesive group that will be more likely to fight to the end for each other rather than fleeing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well they certainly won’t leave their twin behind, and of course they have a sixth sense about the each other which would serve them well if they fight together.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, then I'll trust the Academy and the Legion to recognise that and group them together.  If they're good at anything, it's eking every advantage they can out of the people who work for them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s certainly true...hmm, so have you travelled much since taking this job?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"A fair amount, I'd say.  There's certainly more travelling involved here than there is on duty for the military."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’d imagine so, they usually just transport us to the location and we stay there for months at a time. Have you been anywhere interesting since signing on here?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Aspasia, no your massage was wonderful and my dreams were of love and happiness,” Kallithyia said with a small smile that betrayed the confusion she felt as she embraced the healer reassuringly, “I just expecting something slightly different…”

Kallithyia asked quickly, “was I truly smiling and peaceful in my sleep?  What does the dream symbolize anyhow?  What about the person you dream of?  Does the person symbolize anything in particular or is it completely at random, Aspasia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, Meridian is an interesting place, and Kyprasa is as beautiful as they say.  We even passed by the destroyed world of Karyjia, though we didn't land...I hear it is full of restless spirits and the scars of the three wars..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, you were smiling quite peacefully in your sleep--you looked very beautiful and content," Aspasia replies, smiling comfortingly and stroking Kalli gently with her tender, dextrous hands.

"Well the dream is different for everyone, but it tends to represent an idyllic, romantic inner dream world where you would be truly happy...If you experience enough healing and the comforting touch of the goddess, eventually the joy and happiness of your fantasies will suffuse you in the waking world and banish away all the pain in your heart."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Kyprasa sounds like a nice place to visit, maybe I’ll take my wife there if we get some time together. What can you tell me of Meridian as I believe that’s where we’re going?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It is a world on the edge of the Empire where you can see a large variety of cultures as compared to most of the constituent worlds.  Thus, it is quite an interesting place, although a bit odd, I suppose."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Interesting and odd well that sounds intriguing, though I suppose it’s to be expected with a planet that acts as an interstellar hub. Anything especially notable I should be aware of?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Not really...as long as strange foreigners won't cause too much concern, you should be okay.  Fortunately, perhaps, the foreigners have even less rights to act against High Praetors than the lower class, so you shouldn't need to expect any trouble."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s why I’m heading out of the empire, meeting outlanders off the battlefield should be quite interesting, so no that won’t really concern me,” Tiberius chuckles, “Well back to Kyprasa, is it some sort of natural paradise then?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Aspasia, I think your goddess must have made a mistake,” Kallithyia refuted even though she blushed completely as she smiled at Aspasia gentle touches, “or maybe I don’t understand what I saw…”

* Even as she denied it Kallithyia knew the truth…  While their actions in the dream, not to mention the pleasure, was a surprise to the Palmaid the fact that Catullus was her lover wasn’t a surprise.  It was as Aspasia said, deep down, well not even that deep Kallithyia corrected herself; Catullus was to be her one true love. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, then it will be enjoyable for you, I think," Calpurnia replies with a smile.

"Kyprasa?  It is a nice place, and very beautiful. The planet is comprised mostly of water, with many beautiful islands and chains of islands. Due to the physical separation of the islands, they tend to have a wide variety of beautiful plants and animals as they evolved separately from each other. They have a binary star system, with two suns, both of which are blue stars, and they reflect their light on the moons, lending an azure shine to them as well. It is mainly peaceful, thanks to the protection of the Empire, and they have a relatively large number of simple priestesses, like Aspasia, rather than Templars.  It is Aspasia's home world, and a centre for the worship of Vynerys."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Perhaps you don't understand what you saw yet...I'm sure it will become clear to you in time, though, Kalli.  Have no fear.  And I will be here for you to help you ease all the pain away and transport you to happiness."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I hope so, it definitely sounds like a promising place to get introduced to the universe outside of our empire.”

“Ah I see, well I may have to ask Aspasia more of the wonders of her homeworld sometime...it sounds like a wonderful place to visit and just relax without a care in the world. Definitely a place I’d like to see at least once if I can.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Indeed.  I'm sure you will find it to be just what you are looking for if you want to begin to explore the outer Spheres."

"Yes, it is a rather nice vacation planet, and very beautiful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well it sounds like you’ve enjoyed some time on Kyprasa, I’m jealous,” Tiberius replies smiling.

OOC: English, speak yes? (see you previous post to me for grammar)  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, yes, just a bit while we were in port there.  I'm sure you'll find some time there too if you try, Tiberius."

(OOC: Missing a 'find' )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well it’s not finding the time itself Calpurnia, if it were I’d consider going there right now to spend my time off, but finding it at the same time as my wife that would be the miracle,” Tiberius replies, a wry smile crossing his face.

OOC: Or the ‘it’ and ‘will’ were transposed and you had a superfluous ‘to’.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, well I suppose that's true.  Perhaps you will soon be lucky and find the time off together...Well, worst case scenario, how long do you two have left in service?  Once the first of the two of you gets off from it, whichever of you that is can just wait for the other to get their break."

(OOC: Nope, I know what I wanted to say, and I just missed typing the 'find')
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] “I know you will be, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia replied honestly as she hugged the healer affectionately, she looked a little worried, yet curious, when she finally broke the embrace and asked another question, “how does a nymph typically respond in such a dream?  Are all there sisters present or is it only one sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It depends on the dream, I think.  I've heard it said that the same Nymph can experience the dream multiple times, and it will be different each time--sometimes she will see just her True Sister and other times all of her Sisters will be there with her, and even sometimes the experience is something else entirely, involving symbiosis and an intangible force of love."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia considered her answer deeply, maybe she should ask to experience it again but it seemed so rude to ask so much of Aspasia’s time, before asking a different cryptic question entirely, “is the love shown always shared by all involved?”  









*OOC:*


 I’m going to be gone for a few hours…  If Aspasia wants to give a long drawn out answer about the question in particular or the dreams in general now would be a great time to do it. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Everyone keeps saying that we might be lucky enough to get time off together soon. I don’t know whether that’s wishful thinking or if I’m being kept in the dark about something,” Tiberius chuckles, “Hmm, well I have 5 years left and Claudia has 7 years, so it’s quite a while yet.”

OOC: It means the same thing both ways though.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, would you rather I say 'No, you'll never have time off together or see her for the next five years,' ?" Calpurnia teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"In the dream it usually is, but if you mean in the real world, it is not always so, for those who dream of unrequited love.  Nevertheless, Vynerys teaches that if love is true and pure, it will triumph in the end."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well probably not, but it may not be too far from the truth seeing as that’s been the case for the last three,” Tiberius replies, a wry smile on his face once again.

OOC: No you ‘see here’ (her perhaps).  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, best to be optimistic, I always say.  Hope for good fortune can make the time between more bearable."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m more of a realist so I manage the time by concentrating on my work, but I won’t dismiss good thoughts from others...they might just reach the right ears,” Tiberius replies grinning, “So do you have a significant other Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, hopefully they will," Calpurnia's smile turns into a distant look after the next question, "No, not any more..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that sounds like a sad tale and I won’t pry if you don’t wish, but I will listen if you want to talk about it...” Tiberius replies, sadness creeping into his voice as he leaves the option open for Calpurnia to speak.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'd rather not go into it...my husband was a Consul, but he was assassinated by political rivals..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius sighs, his concerns beginning to return as he chalks up another problem of the empire...though this one at least isn’t specific to the empire alone.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Calpurnia sighs as well, reminiscing in nostalgia.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*His face downcast, Tiberius speaks with wearyness in his voice.*

“Another troubling incident in the empire, I’ve heard far too many of them recently...I’m very sorry for your loss Calpurnia, I’m sure he was a good man.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It happens everywhere, I'm afraid...Not just the Empire.  The Empire is noble, for the most part, but there are just bad elements within it, and those bad elements can really cause problems..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I don’t doubt that at all certain people always want others eliminated, quite frankly I’m expecting to go that way myself if I continue with my plans. It seems though that the bad element in the empire has a stranglehold on the power, and that’s not the worst of it as a lot of the detestable conduct comes from indifference rather than pure malice.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I think the Archons aren't really the ones that are corrupt, although you may be right about their indifference.  It's mostly Male High Praetors who seem to be the abusive ones...I think they are just still bitter even after all this time at the loss of supremacy to the Archons..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, yes, I would imagine that to be true, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia replied quietly, “what does Vynerys teach about someone have more than one true and pure love, like a nymph and her sisters, is it possible or is it simply not possible?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I wasn’t even talking about the Archons, I was just commenting on the things I’ve heard since boarding this ship. Though if the Archons are truly in power they’re just as guilty as the ones whom they allow to perpetrate these acts.”

OOC: Feel free to explain topics you bring up, as Tiberius won’t ask as I assume he already knows (even if I don’t).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Vynerys teaches that true love is bountiful and endless.  There is always enough love for all of your loved ones." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, the Archons can only do so much, I guess...There are far fewer Archons than there are male High Praetors."

(OOC: The Praetorians were originally a patriarchy ruled by the male patricians, until the Archons, a new genetic variant of 'superior' women began to appear in a period correspondant with the Rise of the New Gods.  Now, the Archons rule, although the Male High Praetors are still predominant over the Female High Praetors, leading to a progression that looks something like Archon->High Praetor(m)->High Praetor(f)->Low Praetor(m)->Low Praetor(f)->slave->Pleb)  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Interesting,” Kallithyia replied with an arched leaf green eyebrow, “do all Praetorians accept this belief?  Is having more than one husband or wife common?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well...I have actually having this talk earlier with Tiberius.  You see, Junia, the goddess of marriage, is one of the Old Gods, and she has differing opinions to Vynerys.  But the new gods are in ascendance, and many people can see the happiness that Vynerys brings to them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Surely, but the Archons could institute laws and such to curb the depredations if they wished...if they can’t do that when they have the power and resources then they truly are powerless and nothing actually changed. What most concerns me though are the cases like Lavinia’s or Kallithyia's...”

OOC: Well I'm going to bed now, so post for me at your leisure, and enjoy your Quizbowl.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Though not all of them,”  Kallithyia cut through the diplomatic answer, “is having two spouses common or not, Aspasia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, they could pass laws like that, but it is difficult to enforce them universally...For instance, what happened to Kallithyia actually _is_ completely illegal unless she was a prisoner of war convicted of war crimes."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, since Junia governs marriage, it is only her priestesses that can perform the ceremony, and therefore having two husbands or wives can never happen.  However, it is highly common for a man to have both a wife and a beloved mistress, for instance, or to just never marry and live together with two paramours for all time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[sblock]“Paramours?” Kallithyia asked curiously with another arched eyebrow, “what is that, Aspasia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Ah, when you're a priestess of Vynerys, you pick up lots of love terms.  A paramour is a lover, particularly a woman who cohabits with an important man."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s okay, Aspasia, there is no need to apologize, for the language of your religion,”  Kallithyia smiled reassuringly briefly, “does a person need to be important to have paramours or can anyone have one?  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Anyone can have a paramour, Kalli.  Why do you ask?  Is there a man you love?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia blushed like Aspasia had caught her violating the most forbidden and sinful of all taboos red handed as she shrugged uncomfortably as she looked away from her. * 

“Umm, ah…  according to my dreams I do…  I gave myself willingly to him,”  the Palmaid looked up briefly into Aspasia’s silvery eyes, “it was amazing, Aspasia.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, then, that's wonderful, Kalli.  To have someone to love is an amazing thing, something to be cherished and treasured forever."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m not suppose to love a man, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia replies more harshly than she meant too before she frowned apologetically and admitted to what was truly bothered her, “and he doesn’t love me…  He’s shown me more compassion and love than anyone short of my sisters, and maybe you, has ever shown me.  He rescued me from hell but he wasn’t rescuing *me*, he was just rescuing someone to make their life better.  He did it purely out of compassion not because he loves me…”

* She didn’t do it often but Kallithyia pouted and sulked at the truth…  *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"So...you mean Catullus?  He's an interesting one..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“How did you kno…” Kallithyia begins to ask but blushes too much in the face of the truth to finish the question, “Yes, Catullus, or Tully as he prefers for me to call him,”  she becomes dreamy for a second as she thinks about him before her curiosity gets the better of her, “Aspasia?  What makes you say he is an interesting one?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius sits with a resigned look on his face, his tenseness returning in full force pushing and aside the effects of Aspasia’s wonderful massage.*

“I know I had the same conversation with Catullus about that, but at least they’d be there to perhaps instill a little caution into those who currently know they can get away with it without repercussions. Anyway I think I’ll just leave this topic alone for now as it always saddens me to see wrongs commited in the empire, and if I focus on them too long it’s all I can think about.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"He's the only man on this ship who has thus far avoided my healing embrace.  Some of the women have, but no other man."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“He’s very found of his fiancée, Lynestra,” Kallithyia admitted sadly, “I doubt he will ever enjoy your touch…  Mine too.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm not sure that they can get away so brazenly...I'd bet if the Archons were to find conclusive proof of something like that, they'd definitely do something about it.  It was probably just done underhandedly..."

"Anyway, yes, let's talk of something else.  Why don't you tell me about your Claudia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You may be right, but perhaps Vynerys will soften his heart in time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I doubt it will be, he’s very strong and very loyal,”  Kallithyia says with a mixture of guilt and love, “It’s part of the reason why I…  Love him.”

* The emotions felt right but the words still struck Kallithyia as odd and out of place. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Hmm...well there is always hope.  Lynestra...it sounds like a Rowaini name.  If she's a Rowaini, then she'll pass on of age in time, sooner than we Praetorians, and you will still be full of all the exuberance and beauty of youth."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*A smile returning to Tiberius’ face, he speaks of Claudia.*

“What can I say of Claudia, the light of my life, she’s a beautiful, intelligent, and compassionate woman several years my junior. Her gorgeous silver tresses fall just past her shoulders, and her copper eyes are warm and inviting. She has a zest for life that none can equal, and she makes me happier than I can say. A Warmage like us she is also creative and artistic, the drawings in my notebook are like the scratchings of a child compared to her masterpieces...looking at them you could almost imagine them leaping of the page to fight or fly away.”

*His smile changing to a wry grin he continues.*

“Though I wonder if we should not have waited to marry...I feel like I’ve trapped her with the morals of our society in that it’s not seen as wrong for a married man to look elsewhere for companionship, but for a woman in the same situation it is considered almost criminal.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, would you be upset to find her with another man?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“I guess that’s a better plan than killing her,”  Kallithyia admitted with frown even though she was jesting, “but I do have my doubts that Tully would ever allow himself to love someone else even if she did die of old age...”









*OOC:*


 How old does all of the races live? (Minus nymphs.  I know that one.  ) 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"If she really loves him, then she would want him to move on after she is gone..."

(OOC: Kalli doesn't know the max ages on the different races)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I said that he wouldn’t allow himself to love someone,”  Kallithyia repeated herself, “not what she would wish him to do.”









*OOC:*


 An it’s somewhere in the OOC thread…  I would rather not have to search for it. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Perhaps, but I think that Vynerys would open his heart then, in his time of need."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I suppose it would depend on the circumstances. While off on campaign and with no chance to reach me I could definitely understand her seeking the favours of another man, but I probably would be upset if we were actually with each other and I believe she’d feel the same in regard to me. Hopefully our time apart has only strengthened our love, but the vagaries of love can never be certain.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Perhaps, Aspasia, perhaps,” Kallithyia admitted with a sigh, truthfully she wanted Catullus to realize her love was even more pure….  She had suffered a horrible ordeal so she could learn to love a man, and not just any man but him, she needed him now, “tell me of men, Aspasia, how do I win his heart?  How do I show him my love is pure and undeniable?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I suppose you're right about that.  If your love is true, then you will not have been trapping her at all, only giving her something happy and hopeful to think about during her long years of service."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, each man is different, and Catullus is very unusual, and even the least unusual of men is sometimes an enigma to us women, but I can try to teach you much of what I have learned as a priestess of Vynerys, if you would like."

*Aspasia tells Kallithyia all about men and their physical and psychological needs.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I can only hope it’s the latter, as I still feel the same about Claudia as when we first fell in love.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm sure it will be so, then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia forces herself to listen to it all and to learn every detail she can, its hard on her as it brings back many painful memories but she endures out of love for her man. *

“Thank you, Aspasia,” Kallithyia says honestly after the long talk, “but what of your massaging technique?  Can you teach it to me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure.  I can show you if you like.  It took years of practise to reach the level of skill I have now, so don't feel bad if you aren't quite as good right away, but I'm sure you'll do wonderfully!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius’ thoughts drift wistfully to Claudia for a time, leaving the room devoid of conversation until he changes the topic.*

“So how long will it take us to reach Meridian?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"We should be there in under two weeks--more like nine days if we are lucky and catch a fast-moving phlogiston flow."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, nine days...I wonder what I’m going to do with myself for nine days...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I'm sure you'll be able to find something to do."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Great, Aspasia, I really appreciate it,” Kallithyia admitted in happy honesty, “I really hope I don’t disappoint you…  Will I be able to cause dreams like you do when I get skilled enough?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I know you'll never disappoint me, Kalli, don't worry..."

"Oh, the dreams?  They are a gift of the goddess.  You would need to become a priestess too, or at least a devotee of the goddess, before you could inspire them."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’m sure I will find something. It’s just adjusting after a duty cycle where you have absolutely no time to yourself to having all the time you could want and nothing specific to fill it with.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, well,”  Kallithyia replied in obviously disappointment, “I guess there is little chance of him having a dream like I did and him realize he does love me too…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, I suppose you are right.  In general, though, it is usually a good thing to have free time."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Probably not, but you never know, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I won’t disagree with you free time is good, but it’s not often I spend time on a ship where I don’t have something to do. Hmm, I’m finding I’m already missing the baths, they certainly help ease the tension and relax a body...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yeah, you never know,”  Kallithyia admitted as she tried to force herself to smile but she gave up and changed the subject, which did cause her to smile ever so slightly, “so this massage of yours?  I imagine we need a third to practice on, correct?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, the baths are quite splendid...It is one of the things we don't have out in Wildspace."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I suppose you could practise on me, but with a third, it may work better."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, they are and I tend to use them a lot...then of course I don’t have access to the Academy or the libraries where I usually spend a great deal of my time off duty, so I just don’t know what to do with myself. Who’d have thought you could have too much free time!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, Aspasia, as much as I would like to be selfish and suggest we bring Catullus into are fold I believe we should go and find Lavinia,” Kallithyia said with a grin, the young warrior was in for the fight of her life and she didn’t even know it, “we both have already agreed that she needs to talk to you or do you think she would respond better with only you in the room, Aspasia?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm sure you'll cure yourself of that and find an interesting hobby soon enough," Calpurnia replies with a smile and a shake of her head.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"My guess is that she would respond better with just me first, actually, but I'll try it either way if you like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, you’re the expert, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia admitted with an easy smile, “should I call her back and leave you two be or should I look for Tully to see if he would like to help me learn how to massage?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Either of those is good, or we can try to see if you can do it on me.  Just let me know your preference."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded, “then let us find Lavinia and see what if she will accept a healing massage from you.” 

* Kallithyia scooted closer to Aspasia and deep kissed the healer with all of her new found passion. *

“Thank you, Aspasia,” Kallithyia spoke lovingly after their kiss ended, “I don’t ever I would ever had admitted the truth without your compassion…  I owe you so much!” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]







			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “Then let us find Lavinia and see if she will accept a healing massage from you.”



"Sure, if that is your preference, then it is what we shall do."



			
				Kalli said:
			
		

> “Thank you, Aspasia,” Kallithyia spoke lovingly after their kiss ended, “I don’t think I would ever had admitted the truth without your compassion… I owe you so much!”



"Oh, you're welcome Kalli.  But don't worry--you don't owe me anything.  It is my pleasure to help bring Vynerys's love to your heart."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, an interesting hobby...well I don’t have any hobbies that don’t relate directly to my duties, so I suppose you can’t really call them hobbies at all,” Tiberius chuckles at his own lack of ideas and Calpurnia’s optimism that he’ll find something to do.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I guess you'll find one eventually.  Just keeping looking around."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“And it will be my pleasure to return it in kind,”  Kallithyia said with a small grin, “that is if you accept receiving pleasure from a female…  If you don’t that is fine, Aspasia.  I value your friendship too much to jeopardize it.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Of course I do.  Vynerys loves love and joy in all its forms."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good,”  Kallithyia says as she pushes the healer back, forcing Aspasia to lay upon her back in the process, and advances up upon her like a giant predatorily cat, “cause I owe you for so very much and you are without a doubt the most attractive woman I have seen in years…”

* Kallithyia hardly waits for Aspasia to reply before she begins to kiss her just as intently and passionate as before but this time her hands join in… *

“Fairest healer?” Kallithyia ask curiously when she pauses in her kisses but not her caresses, “Would you like me to show you my appreciation now or later and if not now what would you prefer to do?”[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I suppose you’re right, but I don’t know there’s a lot to do on a ship by yourself...I’ll go and have a look around a little later though.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I think you should show it whenever you like," Aspasia coos, closing her eyes and exhaling deeply from Kalli's caresses.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I guess you're right.  You'll find one eventually, though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well you’re no help!” Tiberius teases, throwing his hands up in the air.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] “I think your right again, fairest healer,” Kallithyia agreed with a sultry smile before she spoke softly in worry, “I will show you my passion my own compassion now, dearest Aspasia, but if I fail you please realize its been years since I’ve been with fairer sex and I will make up for any shortcomings of this soon…”

* Kallithyia passionately kissed the healer one more time, stroked her hair reassuring and lovingly and then scooted down to her softer, tender skin, and did her best to make all of Aspasia’s pleasure filled desires come true… *









*OOC:*


 I’m ready to skip ahead some. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I don't know enough about you to choose your hobbies for you," Calpurnia teases back, "Maybe if you had a hobby, I could tell you related hobbies, but all work and no play makes Tiberius a dull boy."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“So I’ve been told today already, but I really haven’t taken any time to look for a hobby before being so engrossed in my duties and anything pertaining to them. I guess I’ll just have to make do...so is there anything you wanted to speak about, I’m here to keep you company after all.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Aspasia sighs in languid pleasure and smiles after Kalli finishes.*

"Thank you Kalli--that was very nice.  You may be right about being rusty, but the love behind your actions shows through."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmmm...I don't know.  Any interesting current events on Gyaros I've been missing while flitting about here and there?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA[sblock]“You are right, Aspasia, I’m rusty and clumsy in my lovemaking,”  Kallithyia admitted with sadness, she had lost so much from her captivity and being a excellent lover was now to be added to the list, but she quickly dismissed the pain with a smile, which was something she wouldn’t have been able to do just an hour or so ago, “but I would be more than willing to practice on you till I get it right again.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"That sounds nice, Kalli.  And let me try to guide you as you go, to help you relearn what you have lost and learn more things that you didn't know before."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m nearly as much in the dark about that as you are I’d imagine, having just returned from a duty cycle and then leaving alomst immediately. Sorry I can’t tell you much...maybe I should send Catullus in, I’m sure he keeps himself up on everything.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, no.  Let's talk about something else, then.  How about construct theory?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I would like that, Aspasia,” Kallithyia beamed happily before she replied proudly, “but I use to be the best lover in my squad or so my battle sisters use to say,”  her pride was short lived as it was replace with honest worry, “of course I have no idea how to please a man and that is something I must learn to prove my love and devotion to Catullus…  I fear it will be a struggle for me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I could probably get you a man on whom to practise, but I'm unsure if you would be able to do it..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I believe you are right, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia admitted in honesty, “I love one man and not men.  If I was touched the wrong way it could be very painful for the man in question,”  she blushes slightly at the memory when an hour ago she would have replied fiercely, “I had the reputation as someone who would main if she was giving half the chance to do so.”

“I do need to learn though,”  it was easy to she the struggle within her, “I imagine you will tell me experiencing pleasure with a man will help me learn to trust them, that by being with them I will bring needed healing to my body and soul…  Am I correct, Aspasia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, where would you like to start?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I think you are right.  I don't think you necessarily have to do it if you do not want to do so, and you might be able to heal without it, but it is perhaps the best way to help you learn the loving truths that will fill your soul with healing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, if you'd like to bring me my sketchbook from the table over there, we can compare structural designs."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]  “Well, since I would have issues with it just being any male would it be wrong of me to ask Catullus if he would be my male for healing purposes,”  Kallithyia asked curiously after nodding her head,  “or, Aspasia, do you believe that would be dishonest considering my love for him?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I don't think it would be wrong, but I think he is stubborn, and so he probably wouldn't do it...He seems incredibly intent on his devotion to his fiancee."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose I should go and get my notebook too, I’ll be right back.”

*With that Tiberius heads out of the room and back to his cabin to pick up his notebook and writing materials, before returning and bringing Calpurnia’s book to her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Calpurnia flips open her book as she begins to discuss theories of construct structural design with Tiberius.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good, then I shall slip into my dress and go and ask him,”  Kallithyia said with a grin, “but please stay, I shall find Lavinia and send her so you two can have that chat.  I feel she will be far more comfortable with the experience if it is held in privacy.  Does that sound okay, dearest Aspasia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"If that is what you wish, then so it shall be.  Don't be too disappointed if he says no, though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius mostly listens and occasionally interjects questions as they discuss constructs, writing notes in his book from time to time.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia nodded as she began to clothe herself once again in the leaf dress, “I would be honored if he loved me in such a way so how could I be angered for him loving another in such away?”

“How do I look?”  Kallithyia asked in all seriousness once she was clothed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Calpurnia laughs kindly*

"I almost feel like a lecturer again.  Don't you have any theories of your own to share?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You look quite beautiful, Kalli.  Almost like the goddess Dyanna Kedreatys."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“And who would that be, Aspasia?”  Kallithyia asked in soft laughter before she began to fret over her appearance in the mirror that Catullus had brought her, “are you sure there’s nothing I so do to capture his attention?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well you know a little more than I do, but I do have a few theories...I just wanted to make sure I wasn’t telling you things you already knew.”

*Tiberius chuckles as he begins to explain a few of his own speculations on construct structure.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"She is a virgin goddess, and in this aspect, a goddess of the wilds and the trees.  She is a beautiful warrior who lives in the forest and is one with it.  She is Vynerys's half-sister."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Calpurnia and Tiberius continue to share theories for some time.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, well,” Kallithyia said modesty as she completely blushes over but the complement did have the desired effect as she didn’t look again at herself in the mirror, “I guess I probably do look like her.” 

“Well wish me luck!”  Kallithyia says as she beams hopefully.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Good luck, Kalli!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thanks, Aspasia,” Kallithyia said with a grin before she shifts uncomfortably, “Um, do you think you could ask Vynerys to bless me in this endeavor?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that was certainly enlightening, thank you Calpurnia.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Why, certainly.  I will ask the goddess for her blessing, Kalli."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"You are very welcome, Tiberius."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay, then,”  Kallithyia says with some finale but she doesn’t make a move to leave and she starts to fret nervously with her hands, “Um, if a Catullus says no…  Could you like…  I don’t know.  Ask the gentlest and most understanding man on the ship if it would be okay if I watched you two pleasure each other?  So I could, I don’t know, maybe learn from watching you and can duplicate your movements if Catullus ever asks me too…” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“How much longer do you have before the end of your shift Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure, Kalli.  I could do that."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I have a twelve-hour shift, and four hours are left."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, then I shall go with your blessing and your understanding, dearest Aspasia,”  Kallithyia says before she embraces Aspasia as lover, friend, and confidant. 

* With her departure taken care off Kallithyia leaves her room and heads for the common female quarters suspecting it would be the best place to find Lavinia. *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well at least that’s shorter than some duty stints that I’m sure you’ve had, and you get to sit too,” Tiberius chuckles.

OOC: How long have Tiberius and Calpurnia been talking?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli finds Lavinia in the female part of the crew quarters, taking a rest, for now.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I suppose so, although my bottom does get sore after too long."

(OOC: They've been talking for a little under two hours, probably.  You know those Warmages--they can go on and on about constructs)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Kallithyia waits silently as she watches Lavinia for a bit to see if the girl will notice or stir on her own. *









*OOC:*


 Resting?  As in asleep or resting as in sitting in a chair? 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Lavinia does not stir, remaining sleeping peacefully on her bed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I would offer to help with the soreness, but I don’t seem to have any spells that would fit the situation,” Tiberius teases, “Perhaps you could use a little extra padding on the seat.”

OOC: Sure I guessed about 2 hours, I was just wondering as I didn’t want my sense of time to start going all weird like SoM.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia smiles down at Lavinia, she looked so peaceful, so young and innocent while she slept…  So much so that Kallithyia debating waking her up but Aspasia was waiting for her and she knew that Lavinia would be even more at peace after their meeting. *

* Kallithyia softly, even motherly, called Lavinia’s name as she brushed a stray brassy lock from the girls face hopeful that her tender touch would wake her honor guard gently. *









*OOC:*


 How long has Kalli been away from leave Lavinia’s side? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, even with a cushion, it still gets a litte bit sore, but if that's the only thing I have to complain about, it is minor indeed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Lavinia smiles slightly at Kalli's touch, still asleep.*

(OOC: Kalli has been away for about five hours, including the time she spent asleep)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Kallithyia smiles at the slumbering Lavinia and she serious debate rather she should just let such a peaceful creature sleep… *









*OOC:*


 Would Kallithyia know the time of day on the ship?  And if not is there anyone else sleeping at this time in the female berthing? 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli can't tell what time it is, but she isn't tired after all that symbiosis and short sleep.  There's one other woman asleep there.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * As Kallithyia ponders why the other woman would be sleeping, maybe it was technically night on the ship she wasn’t really sure, Kallithyia continued to stroke the Lavinia’s brassy hair and to speak softly and comforting to her… *

* Kallithyia did this till Lavinia stirred enough to be considered awake... *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kyllene?" Lavinia murmurs softly, stirring in her sleep but still not awake, after Kalli strokes her gently for some time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes I suppose it is at that. Do you have a personal construct at the moment Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * The murmur brought mixed emotions to Kallithyia, she was surprised but not, had Lavinia and Kyllene been lovers?  It wouldn’t have surprised Kallithyia but at the same time Lavinia seemed so disinterested in pleasure of any type that she wasn’t certain…  but mostly, and like she imagined Lavinia felt, Kallithyia missed her sister dearly… *

“No, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia confessed softly as she continued to brush the brassy hair, “it is I, Kallithyia.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, I do, actually.  You may have missed her hiding there."

*There is a slight stirring and an odd metallic mass that looks almost like a pool of molten silver coagulates on the ground around Tiberius, latching onto Tiberius's shoe and running over his body to rest on his shoulder, where it slowly congeals into the shape of a cat made of pure silver, the metal body seamless and smooth.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Lavinia]
"Kyllene...I'm tired...No more fights today..." she murmurs softly, still mostly asleep, as she turns her head to the side with her eyes still closed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course,” Kallithyia said with an amused smile, her questions about time of day all but answered, as she knelt down and kissed Lavinia’s cheek.

* Kallithyia double checked to make sure that Lavinia had drifted sleep before she left the female crew quarters and headed for Tully’s room where she knocked lightly, waited a few seconds, and then tried the door. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well she’s definitely impressive and I didn’t know you could do that. So is her natural form the pool of silver or the cat form?”

*Tiberius strokes the perfectly smooth and seamless cat form just like he would a real cat, examining her visually as she sits on his shoulder.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli knocks and then slowly opens Catullus's door to find his room unoccupied at the moment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"You can figure that one out for yourself," Calpurnia teases, but she points to a device that looks like a miniature spyglass on a nearby table, "Take a look at her through that."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Does she have a name by the way?”

*Tiberius pick up the device and looks at the cat.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia greeted the unoccupied room with mixed feelings but mostly she was glad she wasn’t in the process of waking him up.  Closing the door Kallithyia turns and opens the door to her own cabin to inform Aspasia that Lavinia was sleeping. *

“Fairest Aspasia, I regretfully have to inform you that Lavinia is sound asleep,”  Kallithyia said as she opened the door before a large smile forms, “she sleeps like her innocents is intact and I didn’t have it in my heart to awaking her.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh, yes she does.  It's Felicia," Calpurnia replies, as Tiberius brings the device into focus.

*What he finds is that Felicia is not so much one silver cat as a conglomerate of very very tiny cats, each about the size of a grain of sand.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, that's alright, Kalli.  We have plenty of time to see her yet, and it was probably unlikely that we'd catch her awake on an off-hour anyway."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Off hour?” Kallithyia asked curiously after nodded her understanding, “what’s that?” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that must have taken some time, making all of those microscopic cats, she’s an absolute masterpiece aren’t you Felicia,” Tiberius says patting the cat on the head, “Can all of the individual cats act independently or only as a collective?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[sblock=Kalli]
"You know, off from duties on the ship?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Felicia purrs happily and climbs into Tiberius's lap, rubbing her head against his chest.*

"Why thank you, Tiberius.  They can't act completely separately, but she can separate into a swarm like before when she looked like a pool of liquid."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh I see,”  Kallithyia admitted with some embarrassment as she tried to explain away her question, “I would have thought that they would have lowered the lights to help people keep adjusted to normal night time hours.”

“Anyhow,” Kallithyia said more than willing to let her own suggest go unanswered, “I also couldn’t find Catullus and I even checked his room.  Is there any place you would suggest I look for him?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius calls silently to Arminus to come to him, giving directions, but is unsure of whether he’ll be able to get out of the cabin. Stroking Felicia as she rubs against him, while he ponders for a few moments.*

“Hmm, that’s given me an idea. If all of the microscopic component parts could act in smaller swarms rather than as an entire swarm, they’d make a wonderful covert intelligence device with he right sensory links. You’d be able to have eyes and ears everywhere.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, they have different people sleeping at different times so that there's always someone awake at all times, you see."

"Hmm...I don't know the man well enough to say.  Have you check around?  Maybe he's abovedecks?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Arminus appears to be stymied by the door of Tiberius's cabin.*

"Hmm...well that would be highly difficult to achieve--beyond my skills at least.  But you're right, I suppose it could be highly useful--almost like your very own Prying Eyes spell, but better!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No I haven’t,”  Kallithyia said with an honest smile, “I checked his room and then came her to inform you that Lavinia was sleeping.  Anyhow, I am not truly tried so I will go and look for him but please, fairest Aspasia, please use my cabin as your own and when I return we will sleep the most peaceful of peaceful sleep, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I guess Arminus won’t be joining us...it seems I’ve inadvertently trapped him in my cabin,” Tiberius chuckles, “I’m so used to having windows or just a tent I didn’t think to leave the door far enough open I guess.”

“Yes something along those lines, perhaps someone will be able to master breaking the ‘group mind’ for lack of a better term into units.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Why thank you, Kalli.  I will do that, then, although I, like you, am not quite ready to drift gently to the realm of the god Hypnos."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, you can go let him out if you like," Calpurnia ponders, "I suppose someone might be able to do that, but it wouldn't be easy...It was a minor miracle that I even managed to get this to work in the first place, spurred on by Felicia's being destroyed into many parts..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,” Kallithyia smiled slightly relived to know that Aspasia hadn’t stayed up purely for her benefit, “well you could come with me to find Catullus.  I sure your company would be most welcome and if I falter in asking Catullus for his help in my healing, well, it would be nice to have you there to explain it for me,”  Kallithyia grinned, “actually, Aspasia, I have no doubt that you could explain my healing needs better than I but I fell Catullus might prefer a more personally approach that pulls at his compassion and not that of a healer’s approach that would probably pull more at his mind…  Wouldn’t you agree?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well necessity is the mother of invention,” Tiberius replies as he stands, placing Felicia gently on the floor, “I will go and let Arminus out...”

*Tiberius then heads to his cabin to let Arminus out, sending him on ahead to the helm chambre.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, I believe that you may be right on that one.  What I'll probably do is make a round across the ship to see if my assistance is needed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"True," Calpurnia agrees, as Tiberius quickly lets Arminus out and then follows his construct back to the room to find Felicia curiously eyeing the bird with a playful expression.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“And then, Aspasia, you will come with me to talk to Catullus?” Kallithyia asked hopefully. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Resuming his seat on his cloak he watches the two constructs.*

“Felicia certainly seems a lot more advanced then Arminus...what upgrades have you made with her exactly if you don’t mind me asking Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, I thought you wanted to do that yourself to take the more personal approach, but I can come help too if you like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, thanks for the compliment.  Felicia isn't so much more advanced, just different.  For instance, the fine motor control of aerodynamic processes necessary to keep a construct of metal in the air is beyond her capability, as well as the fact that the space in between her microscopic constituents would leak air currents and cause her to suffer a vast reduction in lift."

"Mainly, I've been working on her artificial mind, with the aforementioned detour based on Felicia's destruction--I was quite attached to her and didn't want to see her 'die'.  Thankfully, the modifications to her artificial mind made the decomposite polymorphism a simpler process."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I figured you could be by my side when I talked to him but your probably right, Aspasia” Kallithyia admitted, “he would probably prefer if it was just him and me...  right?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, I think you're right, Kalli.  It might make him uncomfortable if someone else was there when you asked."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I was mostly comparing their minds, Felicia seems to have quite a personality.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay, then I shall go alone,”  Kallithyia said with a small smile that did little to hide how nervous she was, “and if I stumble you can rush in to catch me, okay?”

* Assume that Aspasia was happy with this arrangement Kallithyia moves through the ship till she reaches the above decks and hopefully Catullus. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, yes.  That's what I was working on the most.  I'm not even close to the level of the Archmages who can create artificial minds on the level of the Plebs, but Felicia at least has a mind and decision-making process approaching that of a simple animal, useful for when exact commands cannot be given."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure--I'll keep my eye out for you as I pass by," Aspasia nods with a reassuring smile.

*As Kalli heads abovedecks, she finds Catullus standing near the ship's prow, staring into Wildspace with a smile on his face.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ah, another item to add to your list of improvements Arminus as I do want him to be able to act on his own should danger arise.”

OOC: I’m off for a while, probably for 2-3 hours...hopefully you’ll still be around when I get back.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Hello, Tully,” Kallithyia said in what she hoped was a casual manner, she didn’t want to betray her nervousness to him, as she moved up silently next to him and offered him a warm smile and a chaste kiss oh his check that might have lingered to long, “what are you watching with such fascination?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm sure you'll find time to make all those upgrades eventually," Calpurnia replies brightly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus gives a start.*

"Oh, I'm just staring out at the stars."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m sorry, Tully, I didn’t mean to surprise you,”  Kallithyia replied apologetically even as she smiled in amusement but as her eyes turned skyward her smile become more curious, “is there any stars in particular that have your interest?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well time isn’t my greatest worry, it’s more whether all of the improvements I’d like to implement will actually fit within the construct,” Tiberius grins, “My plans might just be too grandiose for poor Arminus alone.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"All of them are just so beautiful, but I am looking outwards, towards the boundary of the Crystal Sphere."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Why so?”  Kallithyia asked as she moved closer to him, her hands resting lightly upon his sides so he could point to her, “where is this Crystal Sphere boundary you speak of?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, you can try, and if it isn't working, then you can eventually make another construct, I guess."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well perhaps I’ll just have to make Arminus a little more focused in his abilities then, I think he’ll make a good covert observer when I’m finished with him.”

OOC: What do you mean by another construct, a proper construct or a replacement/second signature construct?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You can barely make it out back there, the glimmering sheen of the crystal shell...It will lead us out into the rainbow ocean of the phlogiston."

(OOC: You may want to check for the word apoplectically a few posts back   It means extremely angry; furious: “members of Congress who otherwise become apoplectic about wasteful government spending” (Dan Morgan).)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"That's always a good idea, actually.  Some Warmages just tack on the most powerful new upgrade they can find, but I think you will get more synergy out of it by selecting abilities that work together carefully."

(OOC: A proper construct)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded, she thought she saw it, but she stayed close to him as looked on him confusion, “the rainbow ocean of what?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Phlogiston.  It's the stuff in between the Spheres.  It is quite beautiful indeed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I need Arminus to be useful not powerful, and I think a covert design will be most useful in the long term. If I want power I’ll build a standard battlefield type of construct which I won’t mind sacrificing so much.”

*With that statement, Tiberius picks up Arminus and starts to polish him with a bit of cloth.*

“Though if he’s going to be a covert construct I may have to dull down this shiny body a little.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, that's easy enough to do, although he probably won't be as pretty any more.  The really tricky thing is making a construct that is transparent and thus more or less invisible."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, well, then I hope we see it soon enough,” Kallithyia said honesty as she turned to face Catullus, her hands still very much upon him, and to stare deeply into his eyes her true feelings for him even harder to keep in check than normal, “and I hope it looks just as beautiful reflecting in your eyes as the stars do…” 

“Tully?” she asked with a curious smiled, “do the stars look just as pretty reflecting in my eyes too?  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I was thinking about invisibility...though your idea of transparency would be much better overall. Perhaps I could make his natural state transparent with him being able to appear as he does now at will.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, they do look quite lovely reflecting in your eyes, Kalli, but then, your eyes are lovely with or without the stars."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, it'll be much trickier if you want him to be able to appear if he was naturally transparent." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]Kallithyia blushed uncontrollably in the moonlight at Catullus’ flattering and she hands shivers as she continues to touch him, she wasn’t cold though it was possible she would come of as cold.  In truth she was exceedingly worried about Catullus rejecting her when she spoke truthfully with him, “Tully?  Did my beauty have anything to do with why you would not grant me the mercy I asked for you came and visited me originally?”









*OOC:*


 ‘Mercy’ as in death. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes I imagine it would be, perhaps I could adapt his structure to become crystalline rather than metallic...if not I can always just make it so he can become invisible.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus shakes his head.*

"I wouldn't have let you die, no matter what Kalli...It doesn't matter how you look, it's what's inside that counts," he touches her head and then her heart gently with his finger, "And you're a very beautiful person inside."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia quickly blushes uncomfortably as Catullus’ finger rests so close to her breasts, it’s not that his touch left her uncomfortable it was her everlasting desire for him to do so much more than just touch her… *

“I’m honored, Tully,”  Kallithyia said through her embarrassment and even corrected herself in her nervousness, “delighted even, that you fill that way about me Tully…  It makes me feel special, just like I use to when my sister’s loved me and held me…  It’s also why I wish to ask you a favor but I’m afraid that you will be furious at me for asking it…”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmm...well I haven't studied too much into that line of research, but I'm sure you'll figure something out."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli, you know that I won't violate my vows to Lynestra, but even if you asked that, I could never be angry with you for it, and if it is anything else, I will do my best to help you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You’re probably right, well I guess Arminus will have to wait for a while yet anyway until I can nail down some of these theories and turn them into practical applications.”

OOC: Can I have a description of Calpurnia?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia felt and looked like Catullus had physical struck her down.  She even backpedaled from him on weak knees and touched her hands to her breasts as she looked down half expecting a dagger to be striking out of her… Did he know?  Did he truly care so little for her?  Was it possible to recover so he wouldn’t know? *

“Catullus, what makes you think I…” she stopped herself short of saying the words, she couldn’t bring herself to lie to the man she loved, “then I guess I have no favor to ask of you other than to forget I ever asked you for a favor…”

Kallithyia continued to explain absently as she moved out of arms reach of Catullus, “I talked to Aspasia…  She believes that for the most part that I will recover from the torture and abuse that happened to me but it will take lots and lots of time…  She also believes that for me to truly recover, for me to ever be truly whole again, that I need to experience pleasure from a man…  but I do not love men, Tully!”  Kallithyia screamed firmly in her anguish even though she wouldn’t ever remember screaming, “I do not…”

Kallithyia paused and shuddered in her grief, “but I do love you, Tully.  Honesty, why would a Conacian Nymph, someone born with a dislike for men, be put through such torture and pain?  Why would she suffer the indignity of being raped ten, twenty, maybe even thirty times a day for nearly a year if it wasn’t so she could learn humility so she could love a man?  Why would a Conacian Nymph suffer through the hardships of three years of fighting in the pits if it wasn’t so that she would learn what true misery was so she could see the true happiness that loving a single man would be?  Why would a Conacian Nymph be asked to murder everything and everyone she ever loved if it wasn’t so her heart would be cleared for her to love the man she was suppose to love?  Why would someone the Conacian Nymph hated so much giver her so much love and compassion if he wasn’t the man she was destined to love?” 

“Tully!  Don’t you see just how much I have suffered so I can love you as you should be loved!”  she sunk to her knees far to beaten to continue on as she cried passionately and looked upon Catullus in utterly distraught, “please, Tully, I will be whatever you desire to be…  Just don’t reject me…”  

* Kallithyia’s wet eyes continued to pleaded with Catullus even as her words ended... * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"You're probably right.  If there's anything with which I can help, don't hesitate to let know though, okay?"

(OOC:*Heading to the Helmsman's Chambre belowdecks, they see a pretty woman with long bronze-coloured hair and eyes of a silvery hue, sitting on the helm with a bit of a distant look, propelling the ship forward.*)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Catullus's eyes become wet with tears as well, as he reaches out to embrace Kalli in a comforting hug.*

"Oh Kalli, I am not rejecting you...truly I am not.  I want to be your friend, and I want to help comfort you if I can, but the one thing I cannot do is break my vows to Lynestra."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know, Tully, I know,” Kallithyia said sadly and through her continued tears as she accepted her fate, “I’m just meant to suffer…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli...you don't have to suffer.  I'm here for you, and I will help you in any other way I can..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[SBLOCK]“Yeah, sure, Tully,” Kallithyia answers bravely but absently as she continues to cry…









*OOC:*


 Ah maybe Aspasia should come and bail Kallithyia and Catullus out?  Catullus isn’t going to be able to make her happy enough to make the tears stop. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, thanks for the offer Calpurnia, I’ll take you up on that...so what types of improvements are the simplest to add to personal constructs?”

OOC: Oops I had that.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus kisses Kalli gently on the cheek and tries to hold her comfortingly as she continues to cry.  After a while, Aspasia appears, asking concernedly:*

"Kalli, what's wrong?  Are you okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, the simplest upgrades are usually the purely physical ones, perhaps increasing the construct's size, or its strength or grace."

(OOC: Yeah, and it took a while to find too   She wasn't with the other five )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I didn’t go so well, Aspasia, he can’t and… and,”  Kallithyia says honesty and without malice as she pushes out of Catullus’ and into the healers, “I’m trying to understand, I really am, I wish he loved me like he does his Lynestra but its not meant to be and shamefully I’m not taking it so well...”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I guess so...perhaps Arminus could use a little more agility, especially with his flying capabilities.”

OOC: Yeah, sorry about that...as soon as I got it I thought that looks familiar and did a search through my log and there it was (I missed finding it by a line or two when I looked for her name...I forgot to scroll up).    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's okay, Kalli.  It's not your fault...sometimes these things can be very hard," Aspasia replies, giving Kalli a big hug, "The best thing is not to dwell on it if it makes you upset.  Why don't we talk about something nice, like our plan to help Lavinia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmm...yes...now that I think of it, you could probably streamline the wings so that he could fly faster and with better manoeuvrability."

(OOC: Ah, you have a log?  Cool.  What are you using all the descriptions for?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia nodded her head absently but she was so out she could have been agreeing to anything as she worked herself to her feet. *

“I think I want to go and lay down, Aspasia…” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Maybe eventually he’ll be able to hover like a hummingbird.”

OOC: I always have a log, I’m pretty sure I’ve told you that before. They don’t even include bits I can’t understand, like a lot of the talking with Kalli, Lavinia, and Catullus ends with something like *Speaking Tiberius doesn’t understand by Lavinia.*. As for the descriptions they’re just so I have an idea of who I’m talking to, might as well make it as immersive as possible.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure, why don't you just come with me back to your room--okay Kalli?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'm sure you could manage it if you did enough work on the wings, though it wouldn't be easy.  Actually, you might need to make a few more changes to other things to do that--I'll admit I'm not so much of an expert on aerodynamics...You probably know more than me on the topic in general from experimenting on Arminus."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia simply nodded and allowed the healer to guide her away and though it pained her to look upon him Kallithyia forced herself to look upon Catullus…  Her pain was very evident, very raw, and her beauty was truly hunting in her sadness… *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh there would be quite a few changes to make if I went that far, I’d probably have to change his entire body shape if I wanted him to be able to hover on his own. That isn’t likely to happen though...plus if I spend too much time with his manoeuvrability I may neglect his primary covert abilities too much.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Tears stream down Catullus's cheeks as he looks towards Kalli, his eyes downcast.  But then, Aspasia's gentle touch guides Kalli away, as the healer simultaneously strokes her hand lovingly and comfortingly across the Palmaid's forehead.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmm...yes.  You're probably right about that.  It doesn't matter how manoevrable he is if he can't conduct the operations you desire from him."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s the crux of it...I guess I should start with what I absolutely need, adding in what might be useful later if he can hold the required power.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"That's always a good paradigm to follow, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, well I suppose I’ll have to think about what to add next sooner rather than later, but that’s something for another day. What are you looking to add to Felicia next?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Next I'm hoping to teach her component parts to be able to combine into many different forms instead of just the cat, actually."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that sounds very interesting indeed, how are you looking to go about the teaching?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I figured I would begin by manually reconstructing a new shape, and then ask her to try to duplicate it and offer her rewards when she does.  If I repeat the process until shifting shape becomes second nature, then, theoretically at least, she should become proficient...Of course, theory always breaks down in the field, so I may have to make some slight structural changes too to help her out with that."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sounds like a solid plan. If that doesn’t work I suppose you could start by creating a mold of the desired shape and ask her to enter it in her swarm-form, then remove the mold and see if she can retain the new form.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, indeed, that was one of the ways I planned on manually reconstructing the new form."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I see, well I should have guessed you’d have thought of every way to do it already,” Tiberius replies, a little embarrassed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, not every way, I'm sure.  Just a few simple ones--because the simplest are often the best.  It takes a keen mind to find those solutions, so I guess this just shows that great minds think alike."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’ll take that compliment,” Tiberius chuckles, “Though I still feel a little silly for suggesting it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"No, I thank you for suggesting it--It's always better to hear any ideas, even if it's something about which I've already thought, so that way I'll never miss out on a new idea."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I suppose you’re right, better to hear confirmation of an idea than nothing at all. Hmm, I wonder if having Felicia watch actual animals would help...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmm...that could be a good idea.  It just might.  Unfortunately, of course, it will tricky to get any of those out here short of summoning, and that doesn't last very long."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well if you’ve seen enough animals yourself you could always use a _silent image_ spell, I believe that lasts until you stop concentrating.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t know what to do, Aspasia,” Kallithyia confessed as she let the healer rub her forward forehead even though it wasn’t doing a thing for her other than adding to her irritation, “all I know is I wish I hadn’t been ‘rescued’ from the pits…  I know my death would have come soon in the pits…  Now I will just suffer more.”









*OOC:*


 Let me know when they make it to Kallithyia’s cabin.  Oh and just so you know: I’m ready for a shift in time frame when/if Unleashed and you are ready for one.  (I think everything else on this trip can be summarized.) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"That's true.  My only worry there would be that she wouldn't get a good sense of the proper substance from an illusion--just the outer facade."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Don't say that, Kalli," Aspasia replies as they reach the door of Kalli's cabin, "Death is never the solution.  It is always better to live, for there are many paths to happiness, and surely you will find one that brings you great joy, if not now, then eventually."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“If you believe that, Aspasia,” Kallithyia said honestly, and not in spite, as she opened the door to her own cabin, “then you’ve never loved someone as I love Catullus…  I’ve never felt so unloved, so underappreciated, so rejected…  I don’t know how its possible cause it seems so silly to me,”  she admitted as she crawled into the bed and looked upon the healer in dismay, “but Catullus’ rejection feels worse than being raped…  When I was raped I felt humiliated but I struggled to live…  now I haven’t the energy to struggle to live and I just feel as humiliated…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli, I don't understand your sudden and abrupt change in demeanour.  When we were talking before, we discussed the fact that he would probably say no, and you were okay with it.  We even talked about Lynestra's relative lifespan proving that there would be a happy end.  So why all the fatalism now, Kalli?  He isn't rejecting you--he still thinks you are a great person, and I can see that he loves you, though in a different way, almost as brother and sister, or best friends.  It isn't like he detests you, Kalli...You have something to work with there..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“He said no before I could even ask, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia admitted from the bed as she faced the wall, “that’s a little bit different than him saying that he would love to but couldn’t…  It seems so, well…  Finial.  He loves her so much that he wouldn’t even consider being with someone else…  and, well, personally, I probably lead to much with my heart like a foolish Seelie girl but in my heart it was all suppose to work to out…  That was obviously a foolish belief, wasn’t it?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It isn't foolish at all...it is quite admirable.  The only thing you are doing that is even a little bit foolish is dwelling on a partial setback as if it was final and irrevocable, when you have so many more chances..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Aspasia, I’ve had nothing but suffering for the past four years and I would like to experience the joy of what Catullus is offering Lynestra…  Instead, I must wait till Lynestra dies of old age.  Maybe I’m being self-centered, Aspasia, but, right now, I cannot imagine that Catullus is planning anything other than spending his future with the woman he truly loves and frankly it isn’t me…”

“Now, please, Aspasia,” Kallithyia asks, her frustration and anger starting showing for the first time, “I would like to not talk about it anymore, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well unless she interacts with it, it should look as real to her as if it were there in the flesh...so it would at least be something for her to model her transformations on. It definitely wouldn’t be any worse than making a model for her to copy, and you could move it around as well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Certainly, Kalli.  In that case, how would you like another massage to ease your tension?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmm, that's certainly true.  It definitely does have its advantages.  The problem is that she has a bit of trouble with perceiving composition and texture of objects by the visual image."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I haven’t really had much tension build up since the last one,” Kallithyia answered honestly as she looked upon the healer, “is that what you truly wish to release, Aspasia, or are you just trying to bring me some distraction from my sadness?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, well that could be a problem...I suppose a combination would work best then, starting with a solid model and then perhaps an illusion or the real thing if it’s available to teach her how to move like the animal...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Is pleasure a distraction or an end unto itself?  If you wouldn't like another massage, we can always talk some more..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Actually...yes, that's a very good idea.  A composite model that combines the solid model and mold with an illusion of motion could be just what is best for training exercises."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“In this case I would imagine it to be a distraction for a limited time,” Kallithyia answered ignoring Aspasia’s first question to quell the chance of a debate, “and I’m not sure what to talk about other than just how close in attitude you are to a true nymph.  Do you always worry about others first, Aspasia?”

* Though she had no desire to smile Kallithyia broke a small one as she looked upon the compassionate healer… * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m glad I could come up with a useful idea...hmm, I might head down to the galley to get something to drink and maybe a bite to eat, would you like anything Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, making other people happy makes me feel very warm inside...seeing them upset makes my heart yearn to help, and if I cannot help, then it makes me very sad, so in worrying about others, I also worry about myself."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I was going to pick up a meal when I got off duty, but I'd never turn down a little snack in between.  If you could pick me up some bread and cheese, with a little bit of wine, it would be great--thanks so much!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You do sound like a nymph, and even a Seelie one at that,”  though that was usually a slanderous remark the admiration in which the Palmaid spoke it meant it was a good thing, “but I don’t see how you could possible help me right now, Aspasia.  I’m just so dejected with myself for getting my hopes up…”

“and I know I made the man I love cry tonight, I have no doubt he is crying right now as I put him in a no win situation, and I just cannot forgive myself for it…”[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, no problem. I’ll just leave Arminus here then while I go hunt up some fare for the both of us.”

*Tiberius places Arminus back on the floor with instructions to move around the floor in the room, while he heads for the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, you could always go find him and set things right--apologise for putting him in a bind like that and then enjoy his company in a way with which he is more comfortable.  That should be better for both of you than leaving it open in the air like this, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius heads to the galley, where he finds a large series of cabinets and the like.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

RA: [sblock]“Maybe,”  Kallithyia admitted but didn’t cave, “but I would rather not see him right now and I’m sure he feels the same way about me…  Besides what if I go to make things better but end up crying again and making them worse than they are right now…?”

“You should go in my place, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia said with some excitement at the idea, “you could say the right things that I probably wouldn’t and maybe you could explain to him how I would just be willing to be his…  Mistress, I think that was the word.”[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius hunts through the cabinets for some bread, cheese, and wine. Taking enough for two he returns everything to where he found it and cleans up, before heading back to the helm chambre their snacks in hand.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Why certainly, Kalli.  I'll go do that and come right nack for you, okay?" Aspasia asks to be sure, standing on her tiptoes to place a gentle kiss on the Palmaid's forehead.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius returns with the food to find Felicia trying to play with Arminus, the bird still walking around the floor in circles.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, Aspasia, please do,”  Kallithyia agrees, “tell him I still love…  Actually don’t.  Its probably best not too…”

* Kallithyia paces nervously as she waits for the healer eventual return. *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Smiling at Felicia's antics, Tiberius issues a command to Arminus to do as he wishes, but not to harm anything, wondering what will happen as he’s never tried it before...while he gives Calpurnia her bread, cheese, and wine, before sitting on his cloak again and taking a sip of his wine.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*After a while, Aspasia returns back to Kalli.*

"I went and had a nice, long talk with Catullus for you, Kalli."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Arminus stays motionless and stationary, as Calpurnia takes her bread, cheese, and wine.*

"Thank you very much, Tiberius...Now, I'm going to need to make sure I don't eat too much or I might need to expel it before my time is up."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank, Aspasia,” Kallithyia said far more calmly than she imagine she could, “and, well?  What was said?” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_Well that’s what I thought would happen, guess he does need some intelligence after all if I want him to be more interactive._

*Tiberius imparts a command for Arminus to interact with the cat.*

“I didn’t bring too much did I?” Tiberius asks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, a whole bunch of things on various topics.  Do you have any specific questions or topics that you'd like to know about?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"No, this is just right," Calpurnia agrees with a smile, as Arminus moves forward monotonically until he is touching Felicia, then stops.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Just tell me everything you remember that concerned me in someway, Aspasia,”  kalli asks her excitement mixing with impatience.









*OOC:*


 I know that’s a long post that Kalli is asking for but it is the most Realistic and “proper” way for Aspasia to deliver the information.  I never have attended a meeting and then go back to my superiors to have them guess, at near random, what was talked about in the meeting. 

Oh and nighty night. 







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I guess Arminus could really use some intelligence after all,” Tiberius says with a wry grin as he watches Arminus stop again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, it's easy to get the first bit in, but it become harder and harder to see improvements after a while..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well as much as Felicia currently has should be enough for Arminus I think, though making him more intelligent would likely make him even better at the tasks I hope to equip him for.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, yes.  That makes sense.  Well, it shouldn't be too hard to get him up to her current level, especially since he won't have to deal with some of the trickier issues that affect her."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes it seems you’ve had quite a few obstacles to overcome with Felicia since her rebuilding...hopefully you’ll get those corrected in time.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, that is my sincere hope...She almost seems like a real cat to me now, and she's quite affectionate...I feel emotionally attached to her and want her to be okay..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that will start to happen once you add intelligence to anything, unless you are completely compassionless and apathetic.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I suppose you're right, but there's still a lot of people who treat even the Plebs as objects.  They need to understand that Plebs should be treated kindly, like a beloved pet.  They're not so different from a dumb animal, really, no matter what those who choose to call them objects want to think."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I think with some people just aren’t sure where the Plebs fit in yet, there are of course others who treat everyone of lesser station as objects so their attitude isn’t likely to change anytime soon.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hmm...I think perhaps you are right about that.  It's a shame, though.  The poor things deserve a kind master who will give them affection like a pet craves."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well they certainly deserve that at least...I hope over time everyone will come to see them on at least that level.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I hope so too...I only fear that it won't be because it is politically expedient to mistreat them...Indeed, it is a delicate conundrum:  Some of the greatest socials reforms for the lower class of the Empire are on the move thanks to the mistreatment of the Plebs...If we are willing to turn a blind eye to the plight of those poor constructs, it may be in our lifetime that we see full citisen rights for all other subjects of the Empire and a drastic drop in the poverty level..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Perhaps I’ll have to put my uprising on hold then,” Tiberius jokes, at the severity of the term uprising, “The Plebs existance alone may sort out some of the slavery problems I’ve been confronted with recently. As for how the Plebs themselves are treated, as long as those of us who understand what they really are treat them properly and speak out about how they should be seen, it will be a step in the right direction.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I suppose you are right.  Much as I love Felicia, I can see why it wouldn't be so horrible if constructs had to suffer so that real people could be spared from suffering..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well there will come a time where even the Plebs are finally accorded what they’re due, at least I hope it will turn out that way, but for right now they’re doing what their creator intended I think. Until the empire adjusts though, we may just have to learn to hide our distaste and trust things will work themselves out as they tend to do given time and a little push in the right direction.”

OOC: You’ve turned Tiberius from an angry young man to the voice of reason...nooooooo. I hope the transition actually makes sense...  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, that is probably for the best, after all," Calpurnia agrees, nodding slightly.

(OOC: Ah, but isn't that how you wanted him originally )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Finally able to find a comfortable middle ground which he can live with, Tiberius feels a great weight begin to lift from his shoulders.*

“Well at least this has helped me sort out some of my own concerns, thank you Calpurnia.” 

OOC: Well I managed to leave the wink emoticon off the previous post, and then I turned it into a double post when fixing and adding the last sentence* of this paragraph. As for how I wanted him, well he’s actually turned out a bit better than I originally envisioned (he’s no longer the apathetic soldier I started out with). *I just hope the transition actually makes sense...  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It is my pleasure.  There is always much to discover when two Warmages begin a chat, don't you think?"

(OOC: Yup, I agree.  He seems much more interesting now than an apathetic soldier would be )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh always, but it is seldom to remedy an ethical dilemma...”

OOC: I guess I’d better get this in now...I probably won’t be on tomorrow (later today for you I guess) as I’m off to a network session Saturday from fairly early on, and it may be the same Sunday as well.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It's not as rare as you might think, actually...Most of the smartest of the Archons are Warmages too, and I'm sure they discuss things like this all the time before deciding what to do...They've probably run all sorts of analyses before taking their official stance, and it probably hurts them inside that it will make some people think that they are callous and uncaring..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I hadn’t really thought about it much before now, I just disagreed with their decisions, but they may well do it just as you say. Well if I ever run into one I’ll just have to offer her an apology for my previously bad opinion of their choices...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"If the Archons are anything like I think they are--normal women thrust into that position of authority--then I think that might just be the quickest way to an Archon's heart and her good graces."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, well I suppose I may eventually find out should I meet one by chance or rise to a position where they may see me as important enough to seek me for my opinion on something.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"You are probably right.  If you continue to expand your knowledge, eventually you'll become a really famous Warmage, and the Archons will seek you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, we talked for a long time, Kalli.  The executive summary is:  He loves you like a Sister, he says, just like his Vaelysh Sister, and he wants to see you happy.  Nonetheless, he will not budge in staying completely true to Lynestra.  I got him off on a tangent where he talked about how beautiful you are for a while, and all your lovely features, then we talked about other things, and then he said that he will definitely come help be your test subject if you ever need one to learn massage, as long as the massage stays faithful to his love for Lynestra." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see, Aspasia, thank you,”  Kallithyia replied distractedly as she tried to take in the detailed summary but finally she just shook her head in mild frustration, she decided she would never understand men, “did you tell him I was wanting to learn how to massage so I could truly show my love to him?  That I was going to watch you with a man so I could learn how to please his body”  That I will never be truly happy, nor healed, without him loving me as something more than a sister?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 29, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I did tell him that, and he said that you are very sweet, and a wonderful woman, and he wishes you as much happiness as Fate can ever give you, but he cannot betray Lynestra...He says he is stuck in an impossible place with this, and he wonders that if he wasn't true to himself in keeping his utter devotion to Lynestra, then he wouldn't be the man you love anyway."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, his place is impossible,”  Kallithyia said in sad understanding, “but my place isn’t much better and at least Tully has control of his being at that place while I’m left stranded to the whims of a man who loves another woman more…”

“As for love, it is only Lynestra’s love for him that could change as I will always love him as I do now..,  Maybe it is my beliefs speaking, or maybe its desperation, but id he loved us both equally, and in the same manner, I would be delighted to love Lynestra as I wish Tully would love me,” Kallithyia shook he head sadly, nothing was to be gained by all of this, “anyhow, Aspasia the matter is closed.  Let us not speak of it anymore…”

“I wish to be alone for now,” Kallithyia said firmly as she waited by the door so she could lock it after Aspasia had left, “I imagine you will see Lavinia before I will.  Tell her after inspecting the ship I see no need for an honor guard and that I have relieved her of her duties.  Also tell her I wish to thank her for her time.” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t know about becoming famous, but I do hope to expand my knowledge...I suppose it could happen though...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I will do as you say Kalli...please, take care of yourself, okay?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"As long as we remain alive, anything is possible.  We can only hope for the best, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I suppose so, but fame is not something I worry about or particularly strive for. If it happens all well and good, but if not I won’t lessened for the lack of a little esteem.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah, but that is the noble way of our people.  Everything for Praetorianus and no need for personal glory.  Even so, those who strive to become experts gain fame for their ability and esteem for their humbleness."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course, Aspasia,” Kallithyia said coldly as she waited for the healer to leave.

* Once again Kallithyia locks the door and looks around at her surroundings.  She had been utterly foolish in regards to Catullus, she had tried to be some sort of Seelie nymph instead of being what she truly was a warrior and this was why she had been doomed to failure.  Kallithyia would have blamed the dream, the relief of her newfound found freedom but the truth was it had been her fault and no one else’s. Kallithyia promised herself she would always remember her mistake, her failure, and wouldn’t repeat it. *

* Kallithyia started to slip out of the leaf printed dress, it wasn’t the article of clothing of a warrior, but her annoyance and frustration boiled over at the obvious symbol of womanhood and it soon left her body and found the floor in tatters… *

* Kallithyia took in her room in detail, looking for objects that a warrior could use to train like a warrior, something she hadn’t done in a long time…  Time between fights in the pits was used to recover and not to build and hone muscle. *









*OOC:*


 Is there anything heavy in the room?  How is the bed situated? Chairs?  (Approx weight on the heavy accessories.)  Also did Kallithyia change into the dress in the cargo hold or her room?  I cannot remember which. 





[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose that’s true. Those that strive for greatness always seem a little larger than life for most people, even though they haven’t really changed at all from who they always were.”

OOC: Aaargh, I hate the time on the boards once we go to DST, it’s always an hour or more behind even after I turn on DST correction (it would be two hours otherwise today without the correction).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: She changed in the hold.  The bed is against the wall.  There's a dresser and a chair.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Indeed, it is most certainly so...It was the same for my husband too...back then..."

(OOC: I enjoy having an extra hour of sleep though )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia approaches the dresser and lifts it as she tries to judge rather or not it would make a good weight for repeated lifting that would tone her already muscular frame… * 









*OOC:*


 Cool.  Let me know if you want me to summarize her actions to a certain point. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“If you wouldn’t mind Calpurnia please tell me of your husband, just those things you recall that bring you joy in their remembrance...”

OOC: Sadly that only happens once a year.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*It's rather heavy for that use, but she can try.*

(OOC: It's up to you)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"He...he was an accomplished spokesman and politician, and a poet too...he always used to compose me such beautiful poems..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It sounds like he was a talented and soulful man, it’s a pity some in the empire can’t see we need more people like that...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I don't think the assassins would disagree with you...but they couldn't abide for the fact that he was a talented and soulful man who supported policies and bills in the Senate that they didn't want to pass."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA; [sblock]* Kallithyia frowned, not that she shouldn’t have expected anything to go her way, at the dressers weight as she wanted to tone her muscles for endurance not raw power.  Curious as to rather or not that the dresser could be lightened Kallithyia began opening the drawers, looking for either objects of weight to be remove or to remove the drawers themselves. *









*OOC:*


 Heavy is in what approximate weight in pounds? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well they must disagree on at least some level, as discrediting a man or swaying his supporters is a much more reasonable course of action if they think he’s important to the empire...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: Its about 200 pounds after she removes the dresses, warrior outfits, and light training clothes from the drawers)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"People aren't always rational.  The debates were not going their way on a particular measure and they wouldn't tolerate it to pass, so they assassinated him before he could sway the votes necessary...Eventually, the Archons caught them and executed them and then passed the measure in honour of his memory..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose something good came out of it, but the price was far too high. I’m sorry Calpurnia, I think I’ve taken this into an area you’d rather avoid talking about...I just wanted you to recall happy times...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes...you're right, but you asked about questions that led there..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Tossing the various clothing back in it the dresser, the Palmaid cared not at all if it the dresses and other outfits were put in there proper place, Kallithyia gave up on the idea as she could only lift it a few times and not the many repetitions she would need to be able to do but she wasn’t beaten.  Kallithyia simply drew her sword and used its added weight to add in some isometric exercises… *

* Kallithyia concentrated upon her arms and also her legs, she had no other plans for the next hour or two… *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Not wanting to contradict Calpurnia, as she could have avoided speaking of anything hurtful by agreeing with the leading comment, he ends the topic which was completely unintended. Taking the blame directed at him without a word, he responds with a smile.*

“Well we’ll talk of it no more then.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Very well.  What would you prefer to talk about, Tiberius?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Nothing in particular Calpurnia, I think I’m just about all tapped out of conversation topics for the time being, but if you wish to speak of something else I’m happy to do so...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hmm...I'm pretty tapped out too.  I'm sorry, Tiberius--I'm not used to having someone here to whom to talk, and my conversation skills have grown rusty since I left the planet..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“No need to apologise Calpurnia, I haven’t talked this long with a single person for quite a while either. It’s not like we’re long lost friends who can reminisce about old times we spent together, or telling each other what’s happened in the time apart. I’m sure we’ll find something else to speak of on the trip, and if not we will have some things to tell should we meet again in the future,” Tiberius replies with a broad smile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I suppose you're right Tiberius.  I have thoroughly enjoyed speaking with you, though.  Thank you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thanks also to you Calpurnia, as the conversation was enjoyable for me too. Well right now I may seek some other task to keep myself occupied...perhaps look for a hobby as you’ve suggested, but I will return tomorrow and for the rest of the voyage if you don’t mind. Even if we just speak of trivialities it will help pass the time for both of us, and we may just manage to form a lasting friendship rather than just someone to talk to.”

*Standing Tiberius unfolds his cloak and gives it a good shake, before donning it once again and calling Arminus to him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Then I shall see you then, Tiberius, and I hope you find a nice hobby soon."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Farewell for now Calpurnia,” Tiberius calls as he waves goodbye and leaves the helm chambre.

*Tiberius then returns to his cabin first, placing Arminus back on the chair, before going to explore the ship and seeing what there is to do onboard.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius looks around the ship and sees the sailors bustling about at their duties on deck, a few of them sleeping in the crew quarters, and others eating in the galley.  He notices Aspasia walking along belowdecks and shaking her head.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You look troubled Aspasia, what’s wrong?” Tiberius asks as he catches up and begins to walk beside her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 31, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh, hi Tiberius.  It's Kalli...She's just so depressed and I cannot help her..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well don’t take it all on yourself Aspasia, Kallithyia’s had a hard time of things and may take a long while to find her centre again...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I guess so...It is just frustrating to see her suffering and be unable to help..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well it’s no good for the crew having the morale officer frustrated...so what can I do to help?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"It doesn't seem like there's anything you could do...but I do thank you for offering.  You're very kind, Tiberius."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well if I can’t help you with Kallithyia, what can I do to cheer you up Aspasia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I don't know...it would be selfish of me to try to be happy in the wake of another's unhappiness, no?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“No, not in the least, after all if you’re not happy how can you bring others to be joyful?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"But it goes in circles, as I'm unhappy because I already failed to bring joy to others."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It only goes in circles if you let it Aspasia, the cycle has to end somewhere and it might as well be now with you,” Tiberius replies warmly, “Hmm, how about you let someone treat you for once...I could give you a massage if you'd like. It probably won’t be as good as yours, but my skills are pretty good in that area...or so I’ve been told...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"That's very kind of you, Tiberius.  I'd like that.  If nothing else, then it will serve as a nice reminder to me that even today, sometimes I was able to help."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well you did more than help me today, the talk we had was the beginning of turning my life around, and I’ll never be able to thank you enough for that. So shall we collect your supplies then and go to my cabin?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Sure.  I am glad to have helped you find a new beginning.  I actually have my supplies in my satchel right now, so we can head to your cabin as soon as you like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well let’s go then...the sooner we start, the sooner you’ll be back to your happy and vivacious self,” Tiberius replies smiling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Sure, and thank you."

*Aspasia follows Tiberius back to his cabin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Once they reach his cabin, Tiberius allows Aspasia to enter first...following her in he closes and secures the door.*

“Well why don’t you get yourself ready Aspasia, while I see what supplies I have to work with.”

*Tiberius takes her satchel as she begins to get ready, his attention for the moment on the supplies within.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*As Aspasia removes her top and exposes her skin for a massage, Tiberius takes note of the lotions, balms, salves, and ointments in Aspasia's satchel.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius hunts around for a scented oil, lavender if he can find it, before placing the satchel of the chair and turning back to Aspasia.*

“Well Aspasia, do you want a full-body massage...front, back, or both...what’s your pleasure?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"A full-body massage...that would be good...to wash away my sorrow in a cleansing sheen of pleasure."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Okay, well lie down Aspasia and let my hands bring you back to yourself.”

*Tiberius removes his shirt as Aspasia chooses which side to start with.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Aspasia guides Tiberius to just the right place to begin as she presents herself to him, bare and vulnerable.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Applying a little of the scented oil to his hands, Tiberius begins a slow sensuous massage, his strong hands stroking and kneading her body softly. Making full use of his newfound knowledge from the earlier session with Aspasia, the massage which before would definitely have been relaxing and rejuvenating, is now also intimate and arousing...another improvement he hadn’t guessed at earlier.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ooh..." Aspasia coos, "It's very nice, Tiberius...Thank you for helping me get back on my feet."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Good, I’m glad you’re enjoying it...as for thanks well it’s only fair Aspasia, you certainly helped me regain my equilibrium.”

*Hoping to bring Aspasia as much pleasure as possible, Tiberius pays special attention to the erogenous areas she showed him earlier as he continues to massage her body.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Aspasia moans softly and sighs langourously.*

"Thank you, Tiberius.  That was refreshing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m glad I could help Aspasia.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, and for that I thank you.  In many ways it was the thought that counted, as it reminded me that I am not a complete failure...It is just hard because I am not used to dealing with someone I am unable to help..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’ve learned that lesson long before now, that I can’t save everyone no matter what I do and I’ve struggled with it for a long time, so after talking with you and some others aboard the ship I’ve found a comfortable middle ground where I will help those I can. I will still feel sorrow for those I can’t help, but I will take joy from those I do and knowing I am doing all I am able to, as should you Aspasia...”

*Smiling at Aspasia, a little tenseness shows in Tiberius’ muscles from earlier though he doesn’t really notice.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, that is what I always do anyway.  It's just that since I had recently failed to help someone, the sorrow was on the surface."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That’s understandable, but you shouldn’t let it get you down...hmm, well I seem to be telling everyone today what they already know,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"You could see it that way, but perhaps you discover insightful truths that help people better understand themselves and what they know."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well since you put it that way, I’ll take it,” Tiberius laughs, “Aspasia, was there anything about my massage I could improve? I know it wasn’t up to your level of skill but I would like to learn more, and since I seem to have a lot of free time during this trip it would be a good time to do so.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well...if you'd like to learn, then I can give you a few pointers.  First, put your hands back there, but this time, let me guide your hands in a different pattern of caressing....There, that's it," Aspasia guides Tiberius through several massage techniques.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, that is quite different,” Tiberius replies, as he learns the new techniques, “I suppose my technique is just focused on loosening and rejuvenating tired muscles...do you think I’ll be able to evoke the reaction you achieve or is that partially from something else?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 2, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, you won't quite be able to.  You're right that some of the healing power of my caress comes from Vynerys's blessing...I suppose you could always join the priesthood, if you wished," Aspasia replies with a smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, while it sounds tempting I doubt I’ll have time to join the priesthood and learn all of the mysteries, while continue my training as a warmage...so I guess learning all I can from you in the time I have will just have to suffice,” Tiberius replies with a chuckle, “So what else can you show me Aspasia? Do I have much to learn to be a more skilled lover and a better masseuse?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, in my opinion we can always learn more to become more skilled lovers, and so we look to the goddess and her love.  Let me show you a few more tricks," Aspasia leads Tiberius through a few new positions, gyrations, and caresses.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose you have that right...a person can never be too skilled at anything, but I do have a lot to learn in these matters I think,” Tiberius replies smiling as Aspasia begins his next series of lessons.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, you do have a lot to learn, but it isn't your fault--you've really just started today, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well except for a little newlywed fumbling with my wife, that would be pretty much right,” Tiberius replies with a wry grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, we can hardly count that listless fumbling, right?" Aspasia teases with a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Listless no, there was plenty of fervor and passion just little knowledge or skill on either side. Not what you’d expect of a High Praetorian man in general is it Aspasia,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh, I know.  Just teasing you," Aspasia winks, "And yes, you more resemble the epitome of the virtuous Praetorian matron than a patrician."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m sure you’re well on your way to remedying that perception and turning me into a more common patrician.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hopefully your admirable respect for women will survive the transformation though, turning you into a perfect mix of the prowess of a sexually experienced patrician and the gentle kindness of a faithful young lover," Aspasia teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, just what I was thinking Aspasia. I imagine learning a few skills won’t change my personality one bit,” Tiberius replies with a wink, “Well except for raising my confidence in that arena...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, that's my hope, Tiberius.  I have high hopes that you will be a credit to the goddess and the Empire."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I will certainly strive do my best Aspasia, both in service to the empire and especially in using Vynerys teachings as they are intended.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Good, then that alone is enough to ensure that you do not fail, for a kind intent is all you need to bring a smile to the goddess's lips."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It must be nice to serve a goddess who is so easily pleased.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Or the inverse:  It is true pleasure to serve a goddess who is so nice," Aspasia offers, sticking out her tongue.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Feeling a little playful now are we,” Tiberius quips, as she sticks her tongue out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, I'm feeling much better, Tiberius.  You're reminding me how much of a success I had today, and it feels good."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’m glad Aspasia, it’s nice to see you having fun again. Knowing I’ve helped makes me forget about any troubles I’ve had too.”

*Tiberius rotates his shoulders, loosening the muscles a little as they talk.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh dear!  I didn't realise you had found new troubles too--how selfish of me!  Let me work them out again with a massage?" Aspasia queries, planting a kiss on Tiberius's cheek.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’ll won’t say no to one of your massages, but you needn’t worry about my problems as I actually managed to sort them out after I got myself all worked up again and ruined your first massage,” Tiberius replies, while giving Aspasia a gentle hug.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I'm very glad you were able to work it out yourself, as that shows that you have progressed far indeed.  Here, let me give you a massage to help you remove that tension for a long time then." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well it wasn’t completely by myself, Calpurnia helped,” Tiberius replies with a grin as he lies face down, “I feel as if a great weight has been lifted from my shoulders and now I can really just enjoy myself, without constantly worrying about other things. I did all start with the talk we had earlier though, so thank you again Aspasia for helping me to get my priorities in order.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Calpurnia eh?" Aspasia asks as she begins her heavenly massage, "She has had her share of troubles as well...I hope you were able to help her as much as she helped you, then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t think I helped as much as I’d hoped. I tried to get her recall the good times with her husband, but it turned into a discussion on the motives of the assassins. Don’t ask me how it went that way as I don’t really know myself, but she seemed happy enough when I left...though it could have been a facade. I’ll be spending some time with her each day when she’s on the helm, so I may find out if I did help eventually.” Delighting in the massage as he relaxes into it completely, Tiberius thoughts turn to what Calpurnia said to him earlier, “Hmm, maybe I’ll offer her a massage by way of apology when I next see her, she told me I needed to find a hobby and I would like to practice my skills more so it could work out well.”
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Hmm...she could use one, that's for sure.  It seems like she's able to connect with you, perhaps because you are both Warmages.  That's good, and it's very nice of you to keep her company," Aspasia continues the conversation as the massage slowly sweeps over Tiberius's body.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Mmm, that’s wonderful,” Tiberius sighs languorously, as the massage continues, “Hmm, oh yes, she said she enjoyed talking to another warmage.” Tiberius stops speaking again as he sighs with relaxation. “Well it wasn’t totally selfless. Warmages are always looking for a new construct or magic ideas, so speaking to another warmage is usually their first priority...to see whether they’ve come up with something inventive. Calpurnia has certainly done that with Felicia, her cat construct.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes...Calpurnia loves that cat dearly.  I heard that the original Felicia was destroyed by the assassins who killed her husband--they wanted to take out anyone who might be too interested in rooting them out.  Felicia protected Calpurnia with her 'life' and allowed her mistress to escape...I hear Calpurnia ordered Felicia to stop the attack, to flee, and she wouldn't listen..." Aspasia continues quietly as her caresses begin to pick up in speed and intensity and she begins to plant kisses over his body.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ah, that explains a lot...I didn’t want to push Calpurnia, but I’d never heard the details of the assassination. Now I really understand her devotion to Felicia...” Tiberius’ voice trails off as Aspasia’s caresses increase in intensity. Combined with the touch of her lips on his skin, they elicit several deep drawn out sighs of pleasure.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Aspasia susurrates softly to Tiberius as she brings her massage to a crescendo and then finally releases him, stroking his loose, relaxed muscles absently as she says:*

"All done now, Tiberius.  Sorry about cutting you off there, but I didn't want that line of thought to intterupt the bliss of the massage."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 3, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Mmm, thank you Aspasia, I could get used to this,” Tiberius grins, as he lies fully relaxed, “No need to apologise, I’d much rather enjoy the massage though I think I was pretty much finished with that thought anyway...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Good, then I chose the right time to intensify," Aspasia replies with a satisfied smile, "I'm glad that I could help."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Anytime you choose to intensify a massage is fine by me,” Tiberius replies, smiling up at Aspasia.

OOC: What time is it gamewise?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Aspasia smiles.*

"That's good to know."

(OOC: Wildspace is timeless, and unlike the Spiral Nimbus in SoM, they don't have lots of handy spellcasters, so they actually have the crew on a staggered sleep system, making it even harder to say.  Tiberius does feel rather tired though.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius yawns, as he lies on the bed.*

“Sorry about that, it seems I’ve forgotten my manners completely,” Tiberius says, coving his mouth this time as he yawns again, “Well it seems I’m more tired than I thought, your massage really did it’s job relaxing me so I guess I’ll head to bed now before I just doze off. If you’d like to stay Aspasia you’re welcome to share the bed and I’d enjoy the company...of course I don’t know your sleeping schedule...”

OOC: Well that’s what I really wanted to know. I just thought Tiberius might be keeping time in his head as he’s used to doing so on the battlefield.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh, it's no worry Tiberius.  I'm not ready for sleep just yet, so I'll go off and attend to my duties.  I hope you have a wonderful night, filled with sweet dreams of love..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh, okay, well I hope so too, but it’s more likely to be dreams of battlefields and strategy,” Tiberius says with a tinge of disappointment in his voice, “Well goodnight then Aspasia, I guess I’ll see you tomorrow sometime.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Good night Tiberius, and may the goddess grant you peace and pleasant dreams."

*Aspasia heads out with her satchel.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli exercises for two hours and gets a good workout, although the room seems much too cramped for an ideal sword practise.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius gets off the bed, secures the door, hops into bed and promptly falls asleep.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia was actually very pleased with her workout as her body, now glistening with sweat, had responded perfectly, so much so in fact, that the Palmaid’s mood had actually improved, though she imagined that some could argue that her anger had simply had time to focus as she was no longer angry simply to be angry.  Kallithyia felt she owed Aspasia an apology but not Catullus.  This was mostly because Kallithyia couldn’t bring herself to hate Lynestra, whom besides her countless rapists was the true reason why Kallithyia would be unhappy for who knew how long, and also by focusing her white hot anger at him she hoped to keep her desire for him at bay. *

* Kallithyia’s muscles were tiring but the Palmaid wasn’t ready to call it quits on her workout just yet, nothing would be gained if she didn’t force them to continue, but a change of location was required for proper weapons practice and while Kallithyia did look through the proper warrior outfits she settled on something else… *

* The leaf printed dress was forever ruined as a dress but there was more than enough material to tie around her more intimate parts, or so Kallithyia reasoned.  This along with Kallithyia’s wrathful desire to let Catullus know that she wasn’t happy with him and that he had best avoid her were the reasons why she chose wear the dress scraps… *

* Before she headed off to the weather decks Kallithyia tested the flow of her new outfit…  Not only did the far more reviling scraps remind her of home, wearing lots of clothing was foolish after all in a jungle, but it also flowed perfectly…  It was a perfect warriors outfit. *

* ‘Dressed to kill’ Kallithyia headed, with gear in hand, for the weather decks for her weapons practice… *









*OOC:*


 Let me know if the dress didn’t have something like a pair of panties…  I need to know if when the wind blows her makeshift “skirt” she exposes everything to all or not. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli heads up to the deck, where she sees the crew at work, partitioning herself off an empty section of the deck to continue her practise.*

(OOC: The dress had panties to go with it.  Is Kalli going to keep those on?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Though she concentrates upon her sword practice Kallithyia keeps close watch upon the crew, especially any male crewmembers that take particular interest in her or move closer to her. *









*OOC:*


 Well Kallithyia would be wearing them if they survived her anger…  Either with or without them she has cloth that dips down both in front and in back but rapid movement is going to expose whatever is, or isn’t, underneath.  Rather they survived or not should be your call. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Kalli notices a male crewman out of the corner of her eye who seems to have taken interest from across the ship.  He clearly isn't looking lasciviously at her body though--instead he seems to be watching her swordsmanship skills and techniques admiringly.*

(OOC: I'd say they survived her anger unless she took pains to go after them)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* The crewmember was equally as interesting to Kalli, though she took great pains in not making it apparent as she allowed herself to glance at him only when her sword practice took her emerald eyes in that direction, as she had expected the males to simply grunt excitedly at her near naked curves like the pigs that they were and though she hadn’t done it on purpose the interest the male took in her technique and not her body made her realize that maybe on a subconscious level she was looking for a fight… *









*OOC:*


 Spot check (If needed) to pick out more details about this crewmember…  (and, of course, her surroundings)

See that’s the thing, for someone not use to wearing underwear (like Kalli and other nymphs) getting in/out of them isn’t that easy and ripping them off is far faster…  Kalli, like any nymph, isn’t worried about modesty and she’s also a realistic in that she realizes that the thing layer of cloth isn’t a magical barrier that will keep the males away *but* I’m cool with them still being there if you are. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*She catches glimpses of the crewman surreptitiously, as her glances lead her every which way, seeing all the crew working on the ship around her, the crow's nest above, and the edges of the ship to the sides, as well.  The man seems to have bronze-coloured hair and steely-grey eyes that watch her swordplay every so often, those he also is going about his work and not trying to be completely obvious.  His body is well-muscled and bears several scars.* 

(OOC: Ah, well if she turned her attention to ripping them off in her fury, then they were probably ripped.  However, there were others in the dresser, so she could have worn those.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Finishing with a impressive flash of cold steel as Kallithyia sheaths the great sword over her shoulder in the same swift movement.  Though her body was coated in perspiration and her breasts heaved heavily for air Kallithyia didn’t planned on giving herself a break, she just needed some to practice with and the Palmaid figured the man who watched would be a reasonable challenge...  She quickly walks towards him.*

“I saw you watching me,” she admits bluntly before she asks many questions of him, “are you trained to fight?  Do you have your own weapon?  Can you spare without delivering a killing bow?”  

* The Palmaid scrutinized the man with bronzed colored hair from the much closer distant. *









*OOC:*


 Yeah, they’re probably gone as I said she tore away till she was naked but wearing a new pair doesn’t seem like a stretch at all. 

He is a Praetorian correct?





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*As Kalli approaches him, the man pointedly looks away and goes back to his work, in case she was angry that he was watching.  When she comes to talk, however, he quickly turns back.*

"Yes, I'm trained to fight, though I can't do so with nearly as much grace and skill as you do, m'lady.  I do have a weapon and I can spar for nonlethal attacks, but if you'd like to spar safely, might I suggest practise weapons?"

(OOC: Yup, he's Praetorian)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“So you were watching more than my technique,”  kalli replied impartially, though she offered no smile suggesting such an action was wise, at his silent confession but she only grunted in both disgust and dismissively before he could reply, “I wish to spar now if your tasks can be left unattended.  Practice weapons are also acceptable but I have none of my own.”









*OOC:*


 What language did he respond in?

Sense Motive (+7) on him.  Is he sincere about his abilities lacking compared to hers or is he trying the charm her in an unusual way? 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No, I was watching your technique," he insists in Vaelysh, "Why would you think I was not?"

"I can probably leave my work for the moment.  I can get some practise weapons for both of us, I guess, but I'm not sure I will be much of a challenge."

(OOC: He seems sincere about his abilities and also about the fact that he was only watching her technique.  If you mean the fact that he looked away to be the evidence otherwise, he did seem to have been nervous when she approached, but nervous because of her and not because he felt guilty, probably because he heard about her temper.) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Because I have trust issues when it comes to males,”  Kallithyia admits honesty without going into any details, “its not about being a challenge its about being a moving target, it’s about having a cunning mind guiding the sword, its about all that and much more,” Kallithyia smiles slightly before adding, “besides I use to be a pretty decent teacher so maybe you can pick up on something new.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 5, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, in that case, I guess I can help.  I'm certainly a moving target, at least," he admits, "And if I can learn to move fluidly like you, it will be more than worth it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I doubt I am that *good* of a teacher,” Kallithyia admits with a sly smile, “most of my fluidity comes naturally while your race isn’t particularly known for such grace but at the least I plan on teaching you how to properly defend yourself.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, I see.  Too bad, but I guess that makes sense.  Usually, I would fight with a shield and armour, so the protection could help make up for my lack of agility.  Would you like me to get practise swords?  Usually I fight with a battle lance."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then please use a practice version of the battle spear and wear your preferred armor,”  Kallithyia says as she joins her sparring partner in retrieving the required items, “my own armor is as much a weapon as it is an item of protection so I will not wear any armor.  Sound fair?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*He nods.*

"I'll go get my armour and the practise weapons out of storage then--let's go."

*They head down to storage where he retrieves a breastplate and a heavy shield from one container, which seems to also have a non-practise battle lance, and then he heads to another container that has practise weapons, taking out a wooden practise lance.*

"Here they are.  You can pick your practise weapon here--you probably want this practise greatsword, I'd guess."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, I would,” Kallithyia says as she tests the weight of the weapon, it wasn’t as nice as her own greatsword but it would be adequate, “it should do the job well enough.”

* Kallithyia waits patiently, her keen eyes watching him always, for the man to slip into his armor.  She offers her assists if he asks for it but mostly she just watches to see just how experienced he was with his own armor. *









*OOC:*


 I don’t think he would need to get naked but kalli doesn’t turn to off him privacy. (at least not without him asking her too) 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*It takes him about four minutes to get his armour on to his satisfaction by himself, though at that point, it seems to be donned correctly.  He doesn't take anything off beforehand--on the contrary, he slips on a soft silken undershirt over his exposed chest to ensure that the armour won't chafe too badly.  At this point, he nods and turns to Kalli.*

"All done.  Sorry for the wait."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Don’t be.  You look like you’re quite the warrior now,” Kallithyia says quickly as she looks him over and nods approvingly.

* As she waits for him to lead her back above decks she studies him curiously, he had so far treated her with a fair amount of respect as a warrior and to the best of her knowledge he hadn’t even acknowledge her as a female.  She decided it was nice to be given such respect and that she could, in turn, return the favor. *

Kallithyia asked with a sidewise glance, “What is your name and what place do you call home?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*He bows.*

"Thank you, m'lady.  My name's Autolycus, and I come from Meridian.  What about you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah, someone is on there way home,” Kallithyia acknowledged with a small grin, “my name is Kallithyia and I’m from the dense Conacian Jungles of Amaranthia.  It must be wonderful to know you will soon be home.  Is it?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, yes, I s'pose so.  It's nice to visit Meridian again for a while.  It's a great place, with all different kinds of people to meet--not like most of the Empire.  The Conacian Jungles, eh?  Sounds like a beautiful place to live Kallithyia."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It was, or is, very beautiful but it also has a deadliness that one should always respect,”  Kallithyia agreed with a nod before glancing more curiously at him, “you seem not to speak to fondly of your empire, Autolycus.  If you don’t mind me asking why is that?”  [/sblock]


----------

